# Review of Little Dot MKV Dual Mono Solid State Headphone Amplifier



## Penchum

*[size=large]Review of Little Dot MKV Dual Mono Solid State Headphone Amplifier
 01/26/08[/size]*


*[size=medium]Review equipment listing:[/size]*
 Creative Zen Vision (First Version)
 Microsoft Zune 80
 ASUS Notebook A8JS w/HD Audio
 PC Computer: X-Fi Extreme Music with I/O Drive
 Zero 24/192 DAC/Head Amp/Pre-Amp
 Sennheiser HD-580 (300 ohms)
 Sennheiser HD-600 (300 ohms)
 Sennheiser HD-650 (300 ohms)
 Pioneer SPEC Series System
 DBXII-128 Noise Reduction Unit
 Technics RS-1700 Reel to Reel

*[size=medium]Out of box experience:[/size]*
 My new Little-Dot MKV shipped on Tuesday the 25th and received it on the following Monday! The box was in great shape and I started un-boxing it immediately. The MKV was cradled in preformed poly-foam inserts that span the entire inside of the box. The distance from the unit to the inside of the box was 3 inches. The contents of the box were; the MKV, a good quality retail RCA to RCA patch cord, a ¼ headphone adapter, a standard power cord and the English user’s manual. I was impressed that the shipping box was of stronger construction, due undoubtedly to the increased weight of the MKV. The dual nature of the MKV does indeed make it weigh more. Grunt, Grunt!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Holding the MKV in both hands, I gave its exterior a closer look. I am totally impressed with the fit and finish of the MKV. The black aluminum case combined with the brushed aluminum face and black back plate, makes for a strong unit that will stand up to stacking without any problems. Some might call the design industrial, but the elegant pre-formed lines running down its length, adds just the right touch to this design. I would call it more modern and tech, than industrial.

*[size=medium]Specifications:[/size]*
 Dual-Mono design with two Independent amplifiers, Dual-supply transformers, Dual rectifiers, Double filtering, Bi-symmetric regulators
 MCU for source input switching, ON/OFF protection and stand-by control
 Premium Vishay-Dale resistors, Matu****a filter capacitors, WIMA coupling capacitors, ALPS-27 Potentiometer, Van Den Hul/American CMC RCA input jacks, OMRON relay
 A built in transient voltage suppression diode, to shunt off voltage spikes. 
 Frequency Response: 
 10 Hz - 100 KHz (-0.5dB) 
 THD+N: 0.05% (100mW @ 300 ohm, 1 KHz)
 Suitable Headphone Impedance: 32 - 600 ohms (See note at end of review)
 Power Output: 
 300 ohms: 187mW 
 32 ohms: 500mW 
 DC Offset: R/L +/- 3mV
 Measurements: 
 Metric: 300mm (length) by 210mm (width) by 60mm (height) 
 English: 11.8 inches (length) by 8.26 inches (width) by 2.36 inches (height) 
 Weight: 3.5 kg or 7.71 lbs
 Available in either 120VAC or 220VAC
 Average Power Usage: 12 watts






*[size=medium]Impressions on initial power up:[/size]*
 The MKV has me very excited. I’ve been looking for a solid state headphone amplifier for some time, to use with my vintage Pioneer SPEC equipment. I was also looking for one that would allow me to hookup additional sources without disconnecting it from the SPEC equipment. When I saw the MKV up on the Little-Tube.com forum, I about fell out of my chair! Many who have vintage stereo equipment are in the same “looking for” situation I was in.

 I looked through the owner’s manual first, and then carefully put the MKV under my MKIVse tube amplifier. They look so great together! Same style and size face plate, and the same beautiful black case. I hooked up input number 1 to the “record out” on tape two of my SPEC1 pre-amplifier and then I hooked up my Zero DAC/Amp to input number 2. I have a generous sized and heavily insulated coax cable, which I ran across the room from the Zero DAC/Amp to my computer’s Creative X-Fi Music I/O drive output. The idea here was to check out how the MKV would work with older solid state equipment, all analog, then to see how it performs with lossless files from my PC. I was so pleased that the MV has a power button on the front panel! As soon as I plugged in the power cord, a red LED on the front panel lit up showing the MKV in stand-by mode. I plugged in my HD-650s and pressed the power button (same as stand-by) and the red LED changed to a blue color! Cool! I pressed the button for input 2 and clicked play on the PC. I ran the volume knob on the MKV up to the 10:00 position and the music started. I was truly floored! I sat there in my chair for the entire length of the album I selected, just not believing what I heard. Not the warm, liquid, buttery sounds associated with tube amps, I was hearing clean, exacting, full frequency sound with outstanding dynamics! There was incredible accuracy on each note, with just the right amount of attack and fade. No matter how much I tried to find the usual “needs burn in time” deficiencies, they were not there. I put on an older rip of Heart, Little-Queen. The silence in some parts of their music will reveal noise very easily, and the clarity of the vocals is also very revealing. I sat in bewilderment, as the silent parts were dead silent and the vocals sent shivers down my spine. How beautiful the vocals sound.

 At this point, I’m pretty excited with what I have heard so far. I want desperately to test the MKV with other music. Ow, here it is, one of the most difficult albums to amplify correctly and have it sound good, Rush, 2112. It has built in distortions that I’m not even sure there is a name for. I clicked play and let the entire album play. There are passages in this album where the vocal amp used during recording will hum ever so softly, and it takes a seriously dynamic amplifier to hear it with headphones. Not only did I hear it where I expected it to be, but I heard it in places I didn’t know about! That my friends, says a lot about the accuracy and dynamics of the MKV. I decided that I would let the MKV run some albums through and put some time on the clock before listening any further.






*[size=medium]Impressions after 48 hour burn-in:[/size]*
 Quality solid state amplifiers all have one thing in common; they are not very forgiving if your source music has any issues. This was easily proven by playing a compressed MP3 at 192kbps. Yuck! I will not do that again! Too much detail is lost that you should be hearing! 320kbps’s are somewhat better, but lossless is the way to go with the MKV.

 At this point, I could tell that the MKV is opening up just a little. The absolute separation between channels sounds even more so and the sound stage is more defined. My HD-650s have never sounded so good! One thing I haven’t mentioned is the bass. Powerful, deep and tight bass. Everything from the lowest kick, to the bass guitar solos, sounds impressive and non-fatiguing. Only solid state can give you this caliber of accuracy without being overdone. Now I’m itching to listen to some reel tapes and trying to decide when I should do that. I think I’ll give the MKV a couple more days of music first. Now, where did I put that Zoot Allures album?






*[size=medium]Impressions at 100 hours:[/size]*
 Purity. That is the word I’m looking for. Accuracy is a good word too, but purity leaves no doubt in my mind, and that is where I’m at with the MKV. This review has taken me longer to complete than any other I have done. The outstanding performance of the MKV is very difficult to describe to a readership that is very familiar with tube amplifiers. So, I will try hard to get my meaning across the best way I know how.

 To get you thinking about purity, let’s take vocals as an example. A good tube amplifier will make vocals sound silky smooth, warm and almost seductive sometimes. A good solid state amplifier will make vocals sound like you are standing right in front of the person singing and you hear every little detail of the sound they create, every breathe they take, the sound that is modified by the singer’s nose, the saliva keeping the vocal cords wet, the sheer beauty of the presentation of the voice! Bass is another example. While great tube amps try to keep bass tight and not sound sloppy, great solid state amps will reveal the separation of bass notes to such an exacting point, that you know what made them, whether it was the synthesizer, bass drum or bass guitar, you can even hear all three with distinction if they play a note at the same time. No mixing due to inaccuracy or merging due to timing. Purity of each individual note; made by each individual source. This is what the MKV has done for my music.

 From my past experiences with solid state, I knew such purity was possible and that is why I have the SPEC equipment. Now it is time to test the analog equipment with the MKV. I spooled up a reel of mixed music, mostly easy listening. Pressing play on my Technics 1700, then pressing the input 1 on the MKV and put on my HD-650s. Even though my analog system has less dynamic range (specification wise), it is no slouch when it comes to dynamics. It sounds wonderful and very much the same as when I listen to it with my SPEC4 amplifier running my Cerwin-Vega S-1s. I am so pleased!! This is what I’ve been hoping to find for a very long time! The total combination of accuracy and richness, without any of the digital difficulties to overcome.

 I switched between my three Sennheiser headphones, and all three excel with the MKV. I wasn’t ready for this. Where did the “veil” go? How can a property disappear? Or did it? Purity has almost eliminated the “veil” of the HD-650s. The differences between the three models of headphones are more about flavor now, not sonic changes. This has truly made me musically emotional and I’m going to give the MKV a few more hours to see if it is done maturing.






*[size=medium]Impressions at 124 hours:[/size]*
 The MKV is indeed done maturing. It probably was prior to the 100 hour mark, I just hadn’t noticed. I looked through my collection of Master Tapes I have made at 15ips. I found one that was processed with my DBXII-128, noise reduction unit. I spooled it up and started listening to Led Zeppelin, Houses of the Holy. Now I am really impressed! The ever present tape hiss is gone, the dynamic range is even better and the background is silent. Here is where the MKV really excels. The hard work done by the recording engineer of this album shows through extremely well. I haven’t heard this album in some time and I’m just jamming! The entire spectrum is so dynamic, crystal clear and pure. I truly had forgotten just how much I like this kind of solid state sound.

 Back in the 1970s, for the home audiophile, headphones were more of a tool to assist with dubbing tapes or editing. By the summer of 1979, the amount of headphones on the market must have doubled. I actually had a pair of Technics headphones that looked real cool, but they were heavy, uncomfortable and the sound was mediocre at best. They were the best $100 could get you though and I treasured them. I always wished that I could get a headphone to sound like my system did. Now, thanks to the MKV and Sennheiser, my wish has come true.

 A concern with solid state amplifiers was whether or not it was built with enough reserve power on tap to handle extended long, deep bass notes. When you hear folks talk about having enough “headroom”, this is what they are usually talking about. A poorly designed solid state amplifier will get sucked down by those lower sustained bass notes (or other dynamic notes), and those notes will drop in intensity quickly, when there isn’t enough reserve power to sustain them. With the MKV’s dual mono design, there is plenty of reserve power on tap. No matter how hard I tried, I could not use up the “headroom” that was built in by design! 






*[size=medium]Additional testing:[/size]*
 I wanted to test the MKV with some portable devices, so I tried both the Zune80 and the Creative Vision. As long as I was playing tracks that were lossless, the sound was fantastic. I listened to classical, jazz, hard rock and a few tracks like Frank Zappa. The extra clarity of the Zune80 verses the Vision really did show up with the MKV. I could play the same track on each unit and the Zune80’s would always sound better.

 With lossless files playing, I was amazed at the precision presentation brought about by the MKV. Channel separation of this magnitude is very rare to hear. Dynamics, dynamics, dynamics! The softest of soft, then wham! The loudest of loud! The bass guitar running scales up and down from lower mids to ultra deep bass and hearing every single movement in total clarity! Listening to drums on the MKV is very special! That drummer just hit the low tom on his right side, but I can hear if he hit it dead center, or closer to the rim! Cymbal rides keeping pace for the music are also special. You can hear which cymbal, where at on the cymbal, and how much emphasis is being exerted on which stroke of the cymbal. This is the kind of solid state accuracy I was after! 






*[size=medium]Lasting impressions:[/size]*
 The MKV is an exceptional sounding solid state headphone amplifier. As long as you have a clean source and great headphones, you will love the detail and purity you hear. If tubes are not on your purchasing menu, the MKV is the headphone amplifier to have. If you are already a fan of solid state, then the MKV is absolutely worth acquiring. You can just ask yourself, “When was the last time I saw a dual mono based solid state headphone amplifier for $299?” Within minutes, the bargain alarm will go off in your head and you’ll be looking at the pictures of it on the Little-Tube.com site.

 I always knew in the back of my mind that my Sennheiser headphones would work well with Solid State. As I tried to explain the differences between the three headphones on paper, I realized that the differences were not that important. What was important was that all three have the ability to reproduce that “purity” sound from the MKV. If I had to venture a guess, I’d say that any high-end headphones that perform on a similar level to the Sennheisers, will work wonderfully with the MKV.

 I know that some readers will be disappointed that I didn’t compare the MKV to one of the other Little-Dot tube amplifiers. I’m sure solid state lovers would have liked this too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What I am willing to say about this topic, is very simple and gets right to the fabric of the matter. They were never meant to be compared to each other! If anything, they were meant to complement each other! Just imagine the same music being played by both disciplines (tube and solid state) and each giving you a different emotional response to that music. This is the best way to describe the difference.

 Another question I expect readers to have would be; does the MKV perform at a level equal or better than a balanced headphone amp? There is no way for me to know this and I wouldn’t want to speculate that comparison. I will tell you that the MKV has exceeded my expectations in every single way imaginable. The dual mono design undoubtedly gives the MKV a performance edge against its competition, which already costs much more than the MKV does! The MKV is all about high quality through superior design and craftsmanship, while maintaining a price point that allows everyone to get their hands on some real “top of the line” solid state technology. What a perfect companion for my MKIVse tube headphone amplifier! My music the way I want it to be, when I want it to be! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*[size=medium]Negatives:[/size]*
 Solid State headphone amplifiers are not for everyone. Some will find the accuracy displeasing and prefer tube amplifiers, and that is OK! It is not a fault, or design problem or anything to do with the MKV or solid state as a whole. It is simply due to personal taste. We’ve all got that bug!

 Another solid state property that must be paid attention too, is its non-forgiving nature. If your source is lacking, so will be the outcome. Tube based amplifiers are far more forgiving because they add to the source signal. Compressed audio that is not near the level of lossless will indeed sound poorly, because some of the original source is missing, and you will hear it. I just wanted everyone to know this.

 I searched the MKV on the outside for something I could identify as a negative. There just wasn’t anything to be found. When I took the MKV apart, I was absolutely impressed with the layout and quality of the internals! Nothing negative to report on the inside, hidden away from view. This is a very professional design indeed!


*[size=medium]Conclusion:[/size]*
 Little-Dot has created yet another winner in their MK series of headphone amplifiers. This is the first solid state headphone amplifier I have heard about, that is a dual mono design and is available to us at a bargain price point. Congratulations are in order to Sword Yang, David Z.P. and the Little-Dot crew. Your MKV has made this reviewer excited about solid state all over again. I am proud to call myself an owner of the MKV.

 Dave McLaughlin
 LD MKV owner and
 Audiophile since 1977

 Note: As time goes by, I’ll update the forum with my additional impressions of the MKV.

 2 Pictures of the stock MKV with MKIVse on top









 2 Pictures of the MKV with MKIVse on top, with Gold Knobs!









 Note: Reports of amp hiss from headphones that have lower impedance (under 64 ohms) have been reported. The use of impedance adapters and grounding solutions can clear this up. Readers are cautioned about this issue. It is safe to say, higher impedance headphones result in totally black background and are there by recommended. YMMV.


----------



## Skylab

Terrific review, Penchum. Nice detail. This is certainly an attractive price for a good home SS amp.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Terrific review, Penchum. Nice detail. This is certainly an attractive price for a good home SS amp._

 

Thanks Skylab, it may be one of the better finds we see this year!


----------



## golgi

Damnit Penchum, I just got the MKIII and now you're making me want this. EVIL!


----------



## RAQemUP

Another nice review. Your MKII review is what spurned my purchase of my recently acquired MKIII (a simple upgrade for $45 more I couldn't refuse). 

 You should add to your original post though a pic of the MKV stacked under the MKIV since you did mention it in the review. This may be a great selling point for those wanting to complete a all around well rounded home headphone audio setup and wanting to keep aesthetics, conformity, and simple elegance.


----------



## Capunk

Great review, penchum! 
 Does MKV open possibility for opamp rolling?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RAQemUP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another nice review. Your MKII review is what spurned my purchase of my recently acquired MKIII (a simple upgrade for $45 more I couldn't refuse). 

 You should add to your original post though a pic of the MKV stacked under the MKIV since you did mention it in the review. This may be a great selling point for those wanting to complete a all around well rounded home headphone audio setup and wanting to keep aesthetics, conformity, and simple elegance._

 

That's a good idea. I'll get the camera out later and get a "together" shot and add it in.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great review, penchum! 
 Does MKV open possibility for opamp rolling?_

 

Sword says it does, but I find it so nice the way it is, I probably won't even try. But, never say never!


----------



## Capunk

One more thing, does MKV has custom gain settings? (for low & high gain)


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One more thing, does MKV has custom gain settings? (for low & high gain)_

 

Nope, no gain needed. The biggest load I have is 300ohms and it handles those with ease. It is rated up to 600ohm loads.


----------



## Uncle Hank

What a superb review! Thanks. If i ever want another amp, this one is definitely on my list.


----------



## weeeeesquirrel

PHEW... I ordered mine last week and it already left China yesterday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would be going nuts with anticipation if I had read this before I ordered it!!! Excellent review, your experience with the MKV is exactly what I was hoping the amp would actually be! Now I just hope your enthusiasm hasn't set my expectations too high
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I had the same high expectations of my Corda Move after Skylab's praise for it... and the Move definitely exceeded my high expectations and continues to impress me. I added Moon Audio Black Dragon to my Move and those two make some beautiful music together!!!


----------



## Penchum

I added the extra pics of the MKV and the MKIVse together, at the end of the review.


----------



## weeeeesquirrel

I like the pic's also... any reason you just happen to have that much red velvet laying around??? Just curious...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It gives the MKV the look of 'Audiophile Royalty'!!!


----------



## weeeeesquirrel

Sweet tag team duo!!! I like the addition of the 'Bling-Bling' knobs


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *weeeeesquirrel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like the pic's also... any reason you just happen to have that much red velvet laying around??? Just curious...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It gives the MKV the look of 'Audiophile Royalty'!!!_

 

Ha! I was worried it would be too much! The other color I had was black, and that didn't work well because of the black case. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!


----------



## weeeeesquirrel

Did you score those at the 'Parts ConneXion'?


----------



## weeeeesquirrel

I'm really diggin' the way the volume scale is reflecting in your Bling-Bling knobs!!! Me thinks me gonna have to see if they carry those in chrome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't even have it yet and I'm contemplating pimpin' it out!!!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *weeeeesquirrel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you score those at the 'Parts ConneXion'?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *weeeeesquirrel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm really diggin' the way the volume scale is reflecting in your Bling-Bling knobs!!! Me thinks me gonna have to see if they carry those in chrome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't even have it yet and I'm contemplating pimpin' it out!!!_

 

You bet. They also have the chrome ones.


----------



## weeeeesquirrel

Dang it... getting wallet out_ again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Seba

The front bezel of MKIV looks a bit taller and wider than in MKV. Are they the same size?


----------



## spookygonk

Impeccable work as ever, we are sorely spoilt with the amount of affordable *_quality_* headphone amplification available today.


----------



## Capunk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nope, no gain needed. The biggest load I have is 300ohms and it handles those with ease. It is rated up to 600ohm loads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I was wondering if this amp suitable for low impedance headphones, such as my Denon D2000 (25 ohm).


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seba* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The front bezel of MKIV looks a bit taller and wider than in MKV. Are they the same size?_

 

Even though it looks like that in the Pic, they are the exact same size! The MKIVse is deeper, but it's feet fit on top of the MKV.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was wondering if this amp suitable for low impedance headphones, such as my Denon D2000 (25 ohm)._

 

I really couldn't say. 32ohms is the "spec" low, but you should check with DavidZ at Little-Dot first.


----------



## minivan

At last,the long awaited review from mr penchum has arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 thanks for the great review, really enjoy reading it.
 i agree with you 100% about the description of the
 accuracy,dynamic, detailed, beautiful soundstage presentation of the mkv. this got to be the best value for money amp i had heard so far.
 i dont have a Sennheiser headphone, but had listen to some1's briefly in the past, it sound musical but kind of veiled, something not to my liking,this made me wonder the sound signature of the mkv would synergy well with the sennheiser , the power, dynamic of the mkv would open the sucker up, now thanks to your review, i am itching for a sennheiser headphone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 about the balanced amp, i actually bought two mkv to try out my balanced amp experiment, but never get to do it because i am still on the look out for a balanced source. but when i first listen to the mkv single ended, i was very impressed with it's soundstage, channel separation presentation, ,this made me wonder do i really need to buy two mkv for a balanced setup? i never heard of a balanced amp, but the mkv sound very similar to stuffs i read about balanced amp. i will let u know once i got my 2x mkv in balanced mode going .


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *minivan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At last,the long awaited review from mr penchum has arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 thanks for the great review, really enjoy reading it.
 i agree with you 100% about the description of the
 accuracy,dynamic, detailed, beautiful soundstage presentation of the mkv. this got to be the best value for money amp i had heard so far.
 i dont have a Sennheiser headphone, but had listen to some1's briefly in the past, it sound musical but kind of veiled, something not to my liking,this made me wonder the sound signature of the mkv would synergy well with the sennheiser , the power, dynamic of the mkv would open the sucker up, now thanks to your review, i am itching for a sennheiser headphone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 about the balanced amp, i actually bought two mkv to try out my balanced amp experiment, but never get to do it because i am still on the look out for a balanced source. but when i first listen to the mkv single ended, i was very impressed with it's soundstage, channel separation presentation, ,this made me wonder do i really need to buy two mkv for a balanced setup? i never heard of a balanced amp, but the mkv sound very similar to stuffs i read about balanced amp. i will let u know once i got my 2x mkv in balanced mode going ._

 

Thanks Minivan! I too was concerned about staying single ended or switching to balanced. But after digging deep into the MKV, I am so glad I bought it now. This is soooo good for single ended and it has many of the advantages you would expect from a balanced setup. As a side note, I'm not sure I want my music sounding any better than this, without some kind of new hi-tech format change that really is better across the board. Star Trek data cube or something!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ow, before I forget, I find myself listening to the MKV with my HD-600s a lot. There is something special about the HD-600 and solid state, I just can't put my finger on it yet, but I'm pretty sure it has to do with decay. When I have a clearer head, I'll do some more critical listening and see if I can't nail it down. Have a good one!!


----------



## sej2112

I will throw my two cents in here for those who are out there deciding on whether to make a purchase of the MKV. The customer service is truly impressive, even after some very pointed questions the responses were incredibly fast, responsive and detailed.
 It took four days to ship to my address and was packed well. I have now burned it in almost 25 hours continuously and my initial impressions are these.... For the $350 outlay I have heard nothing that gives you such performance. I was really looking for something to put into the bedroom for late night visits with Geddy and the boys and some Floyd. I was shocked that I have been able to throw my CIMP collection in (Sophie Duner is awesome) and have heard everything that these phenomenal recordings bring to life. Both my Grado's and my 650's perform as expected. A giant killer at this price indeed.
 It needs a black volume knob and the facia is pedestrian, but for the $$$ vs the performance, it is so far a no brainer.
 I will post more as I spend more time with this little box of joy.


----------



## Dual

Awesome review Penchum as always. 

 With low impedance headphones like the D2000 you might here a bit of hissing. This amp is more suited to headphones like the HD650.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sej2112* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will throw my two cents in here for those who are out there deciding on whether to make a purchase of the MKV. The customer service is truly impressive, even after some very pointed questions the responses were incredibly fast, responsive and detailed.
 It took four days to ship to my address and was packed well. I have now burned it in almost 25 hours continuously and my initial impressions are these.... For the $350 outlay I have heard nothing that gives you such performance. I was really looking for something to put into the bedroom for late night visits with Geddy and the boys and some Floyd. I was shocked that I have been able to throw my CIMP collection in (Sophie Duner is awesome) and have heard everything that these phenomenal recordings bring to life. Both my Grado's and my 650's perform as expected. A giant killer at this price indeed.
 It needs a black volume knob and the facia is pedestrian, but for the $$$ vs the performance, it is so far a no brainer.
 I will post more as I spend more time with this little box of joy._

 

Don't forget that ConneXion has the really nice heavy knobs. They have the black you might want!


----------



## Asr

Thanks for the very extensive review. Tempting-looking amp, but only 500 mW at 32 Ohms? I'm starting to get frustrated by the prevalance of most amp designs skimping out on power/current for low-impedance headphones. More power! MORE POWER I SAY! 1W minimum @ 32 Ohms!!! I need optimal amps for my future Audio-Technica system!


----------



## mp101

great review Penchum, so glad I ordered, mine has left China too, their service is brilliant, my Zero should be here Monday also.


----------



## Currawong

Nice review Penchum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My ALO/AGK701's arrived today, which I've eagerly awaiting and I've been going through my entire music collecting trying to find something recorded well enough to get the best out of the 'phones and the MKV. I accidentally hit on a couple of 128k mp3's...bad move, like an audio version of a low-quality jpeg!

 The first couple of days for me with the amp, it opened up somewhat noticeably after some hours of listening. What has been most wonderful for me with the purity of signal has been listening to classical again, or music with an orchestral or jazz background.


----------



## Penchum

Thanks for the kind words guys! I'm glad to see others were already mid-ordering! You guys are in for a treat!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've had my HD-600s running 24/7 on the MKV, to put some more hours on them. Every time I check in on them, they sound sooo great together! My HD-580s with 600 grills and 650 cable sound excellent too! Looks like I need to start ripping more of my music to lossless. I'm not anywhere near completing that project!


----------



## Bozz_Keren

@Penchum
 another excellent review coming from one of Head-Fi best reviewers
 how about headphone review project, like HD600, i'm eager to know the differences between the brother HD650


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice review Penchum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My ALO/AGK701's arrived today, which I've eagerly awaiting and I've been going through my entire music collecting trying to find something recorded well enough to get the best out of the 'phones and the MKV. I accidentally hit on a couple of 128k mp3's...bad move, like an audio version of a low-quality jpeg!

 The first couple of days for me with the amp, it opened up somewhat noticeably after some hours of listening. What has been most wonderful for me with the purity of signal has been listening to classical again, or music with an orchestral or jazz background._

 

I've been doing the same thing! Orchestra and Jazz both are amazing now! It puts a dent in my rock centered world!


----------



## robert_cyrus

Hi, thanks for the review. I was hesitating on a "green" slee solo but the seller wanted the same £ as he paid for it and was not prepared to negotiate. I found recommendations here for Little Dot, and the price is more favourable, so I've taken the plunge and clicked "buy it now". Will let you know how this turns out. Source is a Sim Audio Moon Nova cd player, 'phones are Senn 580's.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bozz_Keren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@Penchum
 another excellent review coming from one of Head-Fi best reviewers
 how about headphone review project, like HD600, i'm eager to know the differences between the brother HD650 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That is probably a good idea. When I was "researching" to decide whether or not to purchase the HD600, I ran into so much slamming over which was better! It made the decision difficult, instead of easier. Now that I have the MKV and the MKIVse, such a comparison would have some merit. Hummmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 If I did it, I would want to include the HD580 as well. I'll give it some thought and let you know. Thanks!!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robert_cyrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, thanks for the review. I was hesitating on a "green" slee solo but the seller wanted the same £ as he paid for it and was not prepared to negotiate. I found recommendations here for Little Dot, and the price is more favourable, so I've taken the plunge and clicked "buy it now". Will let you know how this turns out. Source is a Sim Audio Moon Nova cd player, 'phones are Senn 580's._

 

Thanks Robert! With what you have, it should sound fantastic! I'll be watching for word on how things go!


----------



## Bozz_Keren

@Penchum
 how about cables upgrade for your senns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 i've never been happier since upgrade to Equinox cable


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bozz_Keren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@Penchum
 how about cables upgrade for your senns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 i've never been happier since upgrade to Equinox cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You have these on your HD650s? So far, I have replaced the stock cables on the HD580 and HD600 with HD650 cables, mostly due to better strength, better cable all around. I haven't approached the "sonic" value of replacement cables due to the same "slamming" that goes on. I'll think about it though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As a side thought, have you considered purchasing a MKV as an alternative to going balanced? The more I research balanced, it seems like the cost is substantial!


----------



## Bozz_Keren

yeah, the cost going balanced alone (cables and source)
 can fund another SE system in your home,
 i've been thinking if i'm not going balanced, i wanted to go all out to purchase more high-end amp and source, maybe like SP or Rudistor


----------



## Bozz_Keren

about SAA Equinox cable, yeah it made difference on my HD650, not night and day of cource, but enough to made a big smiling face when listening to your HD650


----------



## mp101

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bozz_Keren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_about SAA Equinox cable, yeah it made difference on my HD650, not night and day of cource, but enough to made a big smiling face when listening to your HD650_

 


 I'll second that


----------



## minivan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the very extensive review. Tempting-looking amp, but only 500 mW at 32 Ohms? I'm starting to get frustrated by the prevalance of most amp designs skimping out on power/current for low-impedance headphones. More power! MORE POWER I SAY! 1W minimum @ 32 Ohms!!! I need optimal amps for my future Audio-Technica system! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i used my w1000, and w5000 on the mkv with no problem, have to turn the volume down when i switch over from my 600 ohm headphone to the audio tehcnica headphone
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Awesome review Penchum as always. 

 With low impedance headphones like the D2000 you might here a bit of hissing. This amp is more suited to headphones like the HD650._

 

i dont hear any hiss at all on my low impedance w5000 and w1000, it's dead silent. i suspect it could be your source or your cable
 connection.

 penchum: how do u take the volume knot off? do u just pull it out?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *minivan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i used my w1000, and w5000 on the mkv with no problem, have to turn the volume down when i switch over from my 600 ohm headphone to the audio tehcnica headphone


 i dont hear any hiss at all on my low impedance w5000 and w1000, it's dead silent. i suspect it could be your source or your cable
 connection.

 penchum: how do u take the volume knot off? do u just pull it out?_

 

There is a small hole with a Allen Head set screw in it. Once loosened, just pull it off.


----------



## Dual

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *minivan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i dont hear any hiss at all on my low impedance w5000 and w1000, it's dead silent. i suspect it could be your source or your cable
 connection._

 

No, its not my source or my cable. Its definitely hisses with my Denon D2000 even with nothing connected to the MK V. I guess 25 ohms is just too low.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, its not my source or my cable. Its definitely hisses with my Denon D2000 even with nothing connected to the MK V. I guess 25 ohms is just too low._

 

Isn't there somekind of plug-in adapter that changes the load to like 64ohms?
 I could swear I saw someone posting about it a few weeks ago?


----------



## Bozz_Keren

yeah it's called impedance adapter, they can add impedance load (75ohm, 100ohm)


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, its not my source or my cable. Its definitely hisses with my Denon D2000 even with nothing connected to the MK V. I guess 25 ohms is just too low._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bozz_Keren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yeah it's called impedance adapter, they can add impedance load (75ohm, 100ohm)_

 

Thanks BK! Dual, there's your answer!


----------



## minivan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Isn't there somekind of plug-in adapter that changes the load to like 64ohms?
 I could swear I saw someone posting about it a few weeks ago?_

 

that would help, i remember i read something about some1 asking mr yang to match the mkv for his grado gs1000, mr yang did that by putting a resistor on the output.


----------



## Currawong

The resistor question reminds me of a thought I had that the only thing I would wish the MKV had is a line output to make it also a pre-amp. That, and possibly a gain switch, would make for a phenomenally good value piece of kit.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The resistor question reminds me of a thought I had that the only thing I would wish the MKV had is a line output to make it also a pre-amp. That, and possibly a gain switch, would make for a phenomenally good value piece of kit._

 

I just wanted to throw in something I learned about the MKV while I was doing research for the review. The reason it is such a phenomenal headphone amplifier (besides the dual mono) is because Mr. Yang kept all the noise makers out of the design, like pre-amp sections, gain circuits and their supporting circuitry. All of these things would have made a super quiet, super dynamic dual mono amplifier sound just like the competitions. So, in the end run, the absence of these things, helps take the MKV to a much higher level of quality audio and keeps it at an affordable price point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a good one!


----------



## Currawong

That's interesting, and makes me wonder about the choice of a "soft" input switch as opposed to a physical "hard" switch. Doesn't that circuitry interfere as well? I guess considering the dead silence I get with just one input connected, that it doesn't? I don't know enough about electronics...


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's interesting, and makes me wonder about the choice of a "soft" input switch as opposed to a physical "hard" switch. Doesn't that circuitry interfere as well? I guess considering the dead silence I get with just one input connected, that it doesn't? I don't know enough about electronics..._

 

I think the MCU (for switching) they use is totally quiet and does protection duties as well. No spikes when things switch manually or pops. But, the point was that he was zeroed in on making a quality SS headphone amp and noise is almost always an issue in one way or another. He's a gifted individual for sure!


----------



## robert_cyrus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robert_cyrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, thanks for the review. I was hesitating on a "green" slee solo but the seller wanted the same £ as he paid for it and was not prepared to negotiate. I found recommendations here for Little Dot, and the price is more favourable, so I've taken the plunge and clicked "buy it now". Will let you know how this turns out. Source is a Sim Audio Moon Nova cd player, 'phones are Senn 580's._

 

now it's tantalisingly close, amp has arrived from china, and right now is in the small post office booth in the corner shop, less than 5 mins walk from my house. i cant get there until saturday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as they're only open 9 to 530 and that's when i'm at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x2


----------



## spookygonk

Ah, damn. That's really infuriating for you.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robert_cyrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_now it's tantalisingly close, amp has arrived from china, and right now is in the small post office booth in the corner shop, less than 5 mins walk from my house. i cant get there until saturday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as they're only open 9 to 530 and that's when i'm at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x2_

 

I feel a long coffee break coming on....


----------



## gdl357

I would like to thank you, Penchum, for taking the time to complete this very detailed and informative review. Although I own the amp, I also wanted to know what others thought about it.

 My MK V and Beyers have 110 hours on them now and are doing great together. 

 I am using this amp as my gaming amp along with the DT990. I am basically cheating by using this setup, as I can now determine exactly where the footsteps are coming from, how many players and if they are reloading. I can hear enemies much further away too. It brings a whole new element to gaming. 

 Although I am only using it for gaming, I find that it does takes a good amp with lots of headroom to reproduce 6 guys shooting *simultaneously* and *continuously* unloading a 30 round clip in 3 seconds. That's 180 rounds at the same time while still being able to reproduce the screaming and the bullet sounds hitting the flesh while producing all the sounds of the vehicles zooming by. 

 Way more sound than what listening to music can provide. It demands a lot from the amp as the shots are very bassy and the screaming really hits the high notes. I am basically torturing this amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's where I guess the well built seperate power supplies come into play and I am sure they are pulling their weight.

 I am so happy to have purchased this amp. In my opinion, this amp should be selling in the $500.00+ range.

 Thx


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gdl357* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would like to thank you, Penchum, for taking the time to complete this very detailed and informative review. Although I own the amp, I also wanted to know what others thought about it.

 My MK V and Beyers have 110 hours on them now and are doing great together. 

 I am using this amp as my gaming amp along with the DT990. I am basically cheating by using this setup, as I can now determine exactly where the footsteps are coming from, how many players and if they are reloading. I can hear enemies much further away too. It brings a whole new element to gaming. 

 Although I am only using it for gaming, I find that it does takes a good amp with lots of headroom to reproduce 6 guys shooting *simultaneously* and *continuously* unloading a 30 round clip in 3 secounds. That's 180 rounds at the same time while still being able to reproduce the screaming and the bullet sounds hitting the flesh while producing all the sounds of the vehicles zooming by. 

 Way more sound than what listening to music can provide. It demands a lot from the amp as the shots are very bassy and the screaming really hits the high notes. I am basically torturing this amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's where I guess the well built seperate power supplies come into play and I am sure they are pulling their weight.

 I am so happy to have purchased this amp. In my opinion, this amp should be selling in the $500.00+ range.

 Thx_

 

Thanks man! I too am enjoying mine daily. When I listen to my Vintage Pioneer equipment through it, it is so dynamic, clean and not digital sounding! It goes back to the "purity" thing. I hope others will take advantage of the MKV. It really is an awesome solid state amp!!


----------



## Audio-Omega

Has the manufacturer got an official website ?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has the manufacturer got an official website ?_

 

Sure! Here ya go: Logon


----------



## robert_cyrus

I sneaked out of work at 10 to 5, made it to the PO at 1/4 past 5, and had the MKV connected up by 1/2 past 5. So that's 30 Jan - collected from Little Tube and left China, 05 Feb arrived in UK, 06 Feb attempted delivery and waiting for me at local village post office.
 Not bad service!
 The package got through customs and excise without me being charged extra for import duty, which I estimate would have added another $60 - which is nice!

 Now the start of a review:
 The unit is pretty big, sat next to my Slee phono stage - but then it does have power transformers inside rather than an offboard psu. I'd already got the wires waiting for its arrival, so was a simple case of connecting it up.

 Full system is:
 SimAudio Moon Nova cd player -> Acoustic Zen Silver Reference -> Cyrus Pre X -> tape out -> Black Rhodium interconnect -> Little Dot MKV.
 All 3 components (cd player, pre amp, headphone amp) are powered from an Isotek Minisub mains conditioner.
 Headphones are Sennheiser HD580's (100% stock) and I use an extension cable made from Neutrik plugs and van damme cable.

 The unit is well constructed, looks good, solid connectors, positive volume control, decent switches, the leds are quite bright but that's all. The volume control range is such that 9 o'clock is loud, so I settled on somewhere between 8 and 9 as being a good comfortable volume (I'll confirm the exact marking later). Selecting input 2 I could still hear input 1, but for my purposes, input 2 is likely to remain unused, so this is not an issue.

 So how did it sound?
 Last week I put another 100 hours on the 'phones in preparation, as I'm not sure how often I've used them in the past.

 Straight from the box and cold, it was perfectly acceptable. I listened to 2 recent purchases, the recent Jeff Buckley "best of" and Cowboy Junkies "Trinity revisited". There was already decent bass extension, decent attack on drums, good stereo imaging.

 I'm leaving the system powered up, so the MKV is on right now and playing Radio 2. I'll listen some more tonight, and attempt to make comparisons between the MKV and the headphone socket in the Cyrus Pre X.

 regards, Robert


----------



## gdl357

The amp needs a good 100 hours on it.

 I used this program with the pink noise option from this site >> Download section for Burninwave generator

 and ran it 120 minutes with 30 minute rests for 5 days (default settings) hooked up to my laptop. It does it all by itself so you can leave the amp on 24 hours per day untill next week. Believe me there is a big difference once you do this. The amp sounds much better. All the people that say burn in is bull don't have hi-fi ears. HA

 I broke in the amp and the headphones at the same time.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robert_cyrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I sneaked out of work at 10 to 5, made it to the PO at 1/4 past 5, and had the MKV connected up by 1/2 past 5. So that's 30 Jan - collected from Little Tube and left China, 05 Feb arrived in UK, 06 Feb attempted delivery and waiting for me at local village post office.
 Not bad service!
 The package got through customs and excise without me being charged extra for import duty, which I estimate would have added another $60 - which is nice!

 Now the start of a review:
 The unit is pretty big, sat next to my Slee phono stage - but then it does have power transformers inside rather than an offboard psu. I'd already got the wires waiting for its arrival, so was a simple case of connecting it up.

 Full system is:
 SimAudio Moon Nova cd player -> Acoustic Zen Silver Reference -> Cyrus Pre X -> tape out -> Black Rhodium interconnect -> Little Dot MKV.
 All 3 components (cd player, pre amp, headphone amp) are powered from an Isotek Minisub mains conditioner.
 Headphones are Sennheiser HD580's (100% stock) and I use an extension cable made from Neutrik plugs and van damme cable.

 The unit is well constructed, looks good, solid connectors, positive volume control, decent switches, the leds are quite bright but that's all. The volume control range is such that 9 o'clock is loud, so I settled on somewhere between 8 and 9 as being a good comfortable volume (I'll confirm the exact marking later). Selecting input 2 I could still hear input 1, but for my purposes, input 2 is likely to remain unused, so this is not an issue.

 So how did it sound?
 Last week I put another 100 hours on the 'phones in preparation, as I'm not sure how often I've used them in the past.

 Straight from the box and cold, it was perfectly acceptable. I listened to 2 recent purchases, the recent Jeff Buckley "best of" and Cowboy Junkies "Trinity revisited". There was already decent bass extension, decent attack on drums, good stereo imaging.

 I'm leaving the system powered up, so the MKV is on right now and playing Radio 2. I'll listen some more tonight, and attempt to make comparisons between the MKV and the headphone socket in the Cyrus Pre X.

 regards, Robert_

 

Congratulations! I went back over my notes and I believe that 100hrs is all you will need to "mature" the MKV totally. It should make a wonderful addition to your very nice stack!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gdl357* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The amp needs a good 100 hours on it.

 I used this program with the pink noise option from this site >> Download section for Burninwave generator

 and ran it 120 minutes with 30 minute rests for 5 days (default settings) hooked up to my laptop. It does it all by itself so you can leave the amp on 24 hours untill next week. Beleive me there is a big difference once you do this. The amp sounds much better. All the people that say burnin is bull don't have hi-fi ears. HA

 I broke in the amp and the headphones at the same time._

 

Oh, well here is another 100hrs recommendation, so I guess my notes weren't to far off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the link. I've been looking for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was going to mention how I have the MKV hooked up to my SPEC1 pre-amp. I took Tape 2 record out and ran in to input 1 on the MKV. Then, I took the output of my Zero DAC, and ran it to AUX1 on the SPEC1. With it connected this way, I can listen to the MKV from any source playing on the SPEC1, including the Zero's output, all of this without having the SPEC1 powered up! This really has opened up the possibilities and it sounds fantastic!

 The other unconventional thing I did was run a 25' optical cable around the room to my desktop computer's X-Fi Optical out. Now I can play lossless recordings from my computer, to the Zero DAC and out to the SPEC1 and listen to the rest of the system, record, listen with headphones, whatever I want to do. My whole home office is now connected together and the sound is way better than I thought possible.


----------



## sosrah

Anyone tried changing different op-amps on the LD MKV?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sosrah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone tried changing different op-amps on the LD MKV?_

 

Not that I'm aware of. I think about it sometimes, but the stock ones make for such a nice sound, I'm not even sure if it would be worth the effort.


----------



## robert_cyrus

I didnt do much a/b'ing, so need to experiment more, but last night I was a little disappointed in that the MKV didn't do much if anything over the headphone socket in the back of the Cyrus Pre X. They sounded remarkably similar. I might need to do a bit of cable swapping, as the MKV takes its feed from the tape out on the preamp, not direct from source, and so perhaps a better interconnect might help.

 The other experiment I'm going to attempt, to minimise the memory effect as much as possible, is to use 2 pairs of ipod headphones (the only one of which I have 2 pairs) so that I can swap quickly from Pre X to MKV - though the limitation here is the 'phones themselves and as I type I wonder if this might prove to be a pointless test.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robert_cyrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I didnt do much a/b'ing, so need to experiment more, but last night I was a little disappointed in that the MKV didn't do much if anything over the headphone socket in the back of the Cyrus Pre X. They sounded remarkably similar. I might need to do a bit of cable swapping, as the MKV takes its feed from the tape out on the preamp, not direct from source, and so perhaps a better interconnect might help.

 The other experiment I'm going to attempt, to minimise the memory effect as much as possible, is to use 2 pairs of ipod headphones (the only one of which I have 2 pairs) so that I can swap quickly from Pre X to MKV - though the limitation here is the 'phones themselves and as I type I wonder if this might prove to be a pointless test._

 

I'm not sure if the iPod headphones are going to help much. Another check you could try, would be to hook directly to your source. There was a noticeable difference in my case, between the pre-amp output and the source. However, my headphone output on my pre-amp is not functioning, so I was willing to continue using the "record out" to the MKV. When I hook directly to my DAC or one of my RTR's, it is quite astounding! It's worth a try to see if your HD-580s show the difference.


----------



## Capunk

Do you need to de-solder the current opamps if you wanted to change it or the designer already provide DIP socket?


----------



## spookygonk

Out of interest how does this compare with the (around half price, yet op-amp customisable) Zero 24bit DAC/amp?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you need to de-solder the current opamps if you wanted to change it or the designer already provide DIP socket?_

 

They are in sockets, here:






 Have a good one!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Out of interest how does this compare with the (around half price, yet op-amp customisable) Zero 24bit DAC/amp?_

 

Usually a visual will help in these matters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok, here is the headphone amp board in the Zero:






 Here is the internals shot of the MKV Dual Mono Design:






 There really is no comparison.


----------



## HiWire

Excellent review, Penchum.

 Enjoy your new amp!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiWire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Excellent review, Penchum.

 Enjoy your new amp!_

 

Thanks for the kind words! I've been trying all kinds of nice things with it. I'm testing it out now with a new simple tube pre-amp. So far, I'm quite surprised at the sound.


----------



## spookygonk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There really is no comparison. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, that is a considerable difference.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, that is a considerable difference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Out of fairness, I think the Zero Headphone Amp is much better than most built-in amps like it. It is a dual-mono design and is customizable with different Opamps. That says a lot in favor of it, in it's application.

 The MKV is totally in a different world, again within it's application. The two devices do compliment each other well. Several times, I have been listening to the MKV, heard something I have never heard before, unplugged from the MKV, plugged into the Zero's headamp, and verified if I was hearing things or not! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I'm working on one of my amps, I'm not left without the ability to listen. I just plug into the Zero and listen away. Very nice flexibility.


----------



## spookygonk

Which is great. Thanks for keeping us updated with these wonderful audio amps. 
 We do seem to be spoilt for choice these days don't we?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which is great. Thanks for keeping us updated with these wonderful audio amps. 
 We do seem to be spoilt for choice these days don't we? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's true! I'm just glad there are inexpensive quality alternatives for audio on a budget. I'm keeping a close eye on quality items coming out of China for this reason. So many people who love music, may never be able to afford a lot of audio we read about here, but there are alternatives for them, that come very close to the same satisfaction level, but cost much less. I like that!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now if I just had more funds!


----------



## Audio-Omega

What's its sound quality like compare to Meier Corda Cantate ?


----------



## Capunk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They are in sockets, here:






 Have a good one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Interesting, 
 is that single opamps or dual opamps each? (I don't know dual mono structure),
 is it possible to change into 2 x OPA637BP ?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's its sound quality like compare to Meier Corda Cantate ?_

 

I don't think there has been a comparison yet. With the MKV being a dual mono design and the Cantate is a DAC/Amp, we may never see a comparison of these two.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting, 
 is that single opamps or dual opamps each? (I don't know dual mono structure),
 is it possible to change into 2 x OPA637BP ?_

 

I'm not sure. It probably would be better to email Mr. Yang or DavidZ and ask what options are possible in his design.


----------



## OvidiuDanut

Hi Penchum! If you by any chance listened MKV side by side with Heed CanAmp especially on K701 , please let us know about the results.
 Thanks!


----------



## Capunk

Yes, I'm definitely interested to hear multiple comparisons against other amps out there, specially paired with K701.

 I used to have Heed Canamp, and wondering does this amp would sound the same?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *OvidiuDanut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Penchum! If you by any chance listened MKV side by side with Heed CanAmp especially on K701 , please let us know about the results.
 Thanks!_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, I'm definitely interested to hear multiple comparisons against other amps out there, specially paired with K701.

 I used to have Heed Canamp, and wondering does this amp would sound the same?_

 

Hi guys!

 I'm pretty sure there are a couple of folks who have the MKV with K701s, but haven't heard from them yet. Hopefully, someone will speak up.


----------



## rohanjd

Penchum,

 I was wondering - Have you listened to the Headamp GS-1?

 How does the MKV compare to the GS-1?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rohanjd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Penchum,

 I was wondering - Have you listened to the Headamp GS-1?

 How does the MKV compare to the GS-1?_

 

Sorry, I haven't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did look it up and was kinda shocked at the $850 price tag. I'm sure there are plenty of reasons for it, but that means we probably won't see a comparison between the two. Just looking down the features listing, the big difference is going to be the actual design of each. The MKV is dual-mono design with no gain, to keep noise absent, and the GS-1 is a class A stereo design, with gain circuitry. It would be an interesting comparison, if one ever happens.


----------



## robert_cyrus

return on my review of the MKV - I've decided to take an alternative tack on the usual review, and that is the following:
 I'm used to a relatively expensive amp/speaker system, which if you wanted to buy brand new would be £4000 that's nearly $8000 of amplification (pre amp, separate power supply, 2 monoblock amplifiers) and £3600 of floorstanding speakers (that's another $7000). not to mention the "trick" cabling.

 Now I'm using the same source, and feeding this into a headphone amp that cost me £180.

 Do I feel disappointed in the sound reproduction?

 No

 There you have it. £180 of headphone amp keeps me happy, and I normally use amplification alone that amounts to over 20 times the cost.

 Well, it's _kind_ of a review .....


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robert_cyrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_return on my review of the MKV - I've decided to take an alternative tack on the usual review, and that is the following:
 I'm used to a relatively expensive amp/speaker system, which if you wanted to buy brand new would be £4000 that's nearly $8000 of amplification (pre amp, separate power supply, 2 monoblock amplifiers) and £3600 of floorstanding speakers (that's another $7000). not to mention the "trick" cabling.

 Now I'm using the same source, and feeding this into a headphone amp that cost me £180.

 Do I feel disappointed in the sound reproduction?

 No

 There you have it. £180 of headphone amp keeps me happy, and I normally use amplification alone that amounts to over 20 times the cost.

 Well, it's kind of a review ....._

 

At a minimum, it is validation. I appreciate the comparison, because this is what I found with my expensive vintage equipment. Here I have all this equipment and many headphone amps, and I'm drawn to the MKV automatically. My wife comes in and says, "If you are not going to listen to that tube amp over there, I'll take it and use it". Then I have to convince her that I do listen to all of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I know eventually, I'm going to have to give up one of these for her use, but it will not be the MKV.


----------



## diab0lik

so are you giving up the mk ivse to the wife?


----------



## spookygonk

or are you going to give up the wife?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *diab0lik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so are you giving up the mk ivse to the wife?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_or are you going to give up the wife? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If I'm lucky, she'll get the LDII++.


----------



## gdl357

I wish the MK V had one of those +/- dB analog meters on each channel that are found on vintage audio systems. I have no clue what they do, but they look cool when that needle bounces.

 I always wanted one of those.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gdl357* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wish the MK V had one of those +/- dB analog meters and each channel that are found on vintage audio systems.I have no clue what they do, but they look cool when that needle bounces.

 I always wanted one of those. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Someone was selling a power meter unit, using replica round analog power meters. I just can't remember where I ran into them! It would be nice if it was scaled down to show the power output of your headphone amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd grab one up in a second!


----------



## EdF

I'm still interested in hearing from anyone using the MK V with my AKG 701. I'd be looking to to use the MK V in place of RSA Hornet in my home system. Any comments on MK V vs. Hornet would be helpful too.


----------



## Aptom

Oh, man! I want to go MKV. But why the shipping fee is so expensive on ebay?


----------



## Ant0nik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aptom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh, man! I want to go MKV. But why the shipping fee is so expensive on ebay?_

 

Its heavy and its shipped from China.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aptom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh, man! I want to go MKV. But why the shipping fee is so expensive on ebay?_

 

It's true, the unit itself is heavy, but, if you use PayPal direct, you can get a discount. Here is what the Little-Tube site says: "$8 USD discount on order when purchasing via direct PayPal invoice!" All you have to do is email them your request and they send you a PayPal notice for payment. That helps counter the higher shipping cost, somewhat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The unseen part of the shipping issue, is that it is EMS shipping, which is extremely fast and reliable. Well worth a few more bucks.


----------



## Halx

Hi Penchum,
 Thank you very much for this really interesting review. I'm very interested in buying a unit for my HD650. Please could you tell me if it's worthwile for someone who already owns a NAD C320BEE. What kind of improvement will bring this Little Dot ? Thanks a lot for your advices.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Halx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Penchum,
 Thank you very much for this really interesting review. I'm very interested in buying a unit for my HD650. Please could you tell me if it's worthwile for someone who already owns a NAD C320BEE. What kind of improvement will bring this Little Dot ? Thanks a lot for your advices._

 

Hi Halx,

 I couldn't find any information on the headphone amp section of your NAD. I assume it isn't bad, just not what you'd like to have. If you are listening to really good clean sources through your NAD, then the MKV would compliment what you have going. If you hooked the MKV up to the NAD, via a "record out" jacks, you would be able to listen to any source you have hooked up to the NAD. The NAD is clean and dynamic, the MKV is clean and dynamic. I'm pretty sure they would be a great match up. The MKV has plenty of power to drive your HD-650s fully, so that won't be an issue either. I have my MKV hooked up to my Pioneer SPEC1 pre-amp, and I love being able to listen to any source. Even though the SPEC1 is Vintage, they still match up really well.
 I hope this helps some!! Have a good one!


----------



## ablaze

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They are in sockets, here:






 Have a good one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hey guys, joining in this thread late. Am just trying my HP-DX1000s with this and I notice the background hiss as 'dual' mentioned before. anybody else hearing hissssss? and yes, its there even with no sources connected.

 also, its been asked twice already I see, going thru the whole thread, but still no info regarding op-amp rolling? anything suitable to replace the MC33071s with? datasheet here:
MC3307BP datasheet, MC3307BP datasheets, MC3307BP datenblatt, MC3307BP manual, MC3307BP data sheets, MC3307BP pdf - :: ALLDATASHEET ::
 (click 2nd, not the first pdf)

 I think I'll email David and ask him as well!


----------



## ablaze

bump!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ablaze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_bump!_

 

What ohms rating do you have?

 Also, it is pretty much agreed that the default Opamps are so good, there is no need to roll in something else. It would be nice to know, but most are spending their time enjoying the MKV.


----------



## ablaze

Penchum, I know you absolutely ADDDOOORREEE your mkV, but I think some of us would really like to explore our options with different opamp 'flavours' if not my question regarding the opamps wouldn't have been asked before already! 

 I've got 64ohm impedence on my JVC btw..


----------



## Fremen

Just received my tracking number today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Some more days to wait ...


----------



## Ricey20

i think a good comparison instead of a GS1 would be the Gilmore Lite with maybe the external power supply.


----------



## xnothingpoetic

I was interested in this amp earlier and still am sort of. I asked the question regarding the opamps because if I had the ability to fine tune the sound- well it would be a done deal by now.

 Here is the response I got:
  Quote:


 Hello Mike! 

 The op-amp is indeed the signal path, however I would not recommend rolling op-amps as the MK V circuit design is not conducive to "drop-in" op-amp replacements, and doing so with most of the popular op-amps on the market would cause an undesirable DC offset. 
 The MK V was really designed for minimal maintenance and tweaking as the components were designed carefully to work in harmony. The down-side of such "precision" is that is there very little room for tweaking and op-amp rolling. 

 I hope this answers your question, please let me know if you have any others! 

 Best Regards, 
 David 
 

Hope that answers any opamp rolling questions!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xnothingpoetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was interested in this amp earlier and still am sort of. I asked the question regarding the opamps because if I had the ability to fine tune the sound- well it would be a done deal by now.

 Here is the response I got:
 Hope that answers any opamp rolling questions!_

 

Thanks for posting the reply. I got one too, but was having trouble finding it. It's too bad you didn't get the MKV, but I understand the desire to swap.


----------



## ablaze

xnothingpoetic, thanks for the info.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ablaze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Penchum, I know you absolutely ADDDOOORREEE your mkV, but I think some of us would really like to explore our options with different opamp 'flavours' if not my question regarding the opamps wouldn't have been asked before already! 

 I've got 64ohm impedence on my JVC btw.._

 

LOL!


----------



## Fremen

Tada !
 It's there. Ordered last week and seven days after it's in front of me


----------



## Fremen

My first impressions after 2 hours with the MKV: compared to the Zero headamp, the soundstage is much wider and I can hear precisely each instrument. Right now the sound is colder. I hope that it will improve after burning in.
 Finaly the zero headamp is not ridiculous facing the MKV (I have a pair of OPA627BPs after the DAC and 2xLM4562 in the AMP)


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fremen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My first impressions after 2 hours with the MKV: compared to the Zero headamp, the soundstage is much wider and I can hear precisely each instrument. Right now the sound is colder. I hope that it will improve after burning in.
 Finaly the zero headamp is not ridiculous facing the MKV (I have a pair of OPA627BPs after the DAC and 2xLM4562 in the AMP)_

 

You will notice changes somewhere between 45-65 hours, with the MKV settling in at 100 hours. Even though it is very good right out of the box, it just gets better as you go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still like the Zero's headamp with the right Opamps in it, but you'll see the difference much more clearly after some time.
 Have a good one!!


----------



## Aptom

Just got my MKV one hour ago. It goes very well with k701 and dt990. I was impressived by its sound quality. However, I think it does not fit to the dt880-- at least I can say not a good choice.


----------



## Aptom

Add some pictures by the way.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aptom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got my MKV one hour ago. It goes very well with k701 and dt990. I was impressived by its sound quality. However, I think it does not fit to the dt880-- at least I can say not a good choice._

 

Easy now, you need to burn-in that MKV. It will be a whole different story when you hit 100 hours. Then, do the critical listening with the different headphones.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aptom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Add some pictures by the way.




_

 

Have you hit the 100hr mark yet? Looking to hear your impressions since some time has gone by. I think Freman told me in the Zero thread that his has matured into his fav.


----------



## oldson

anyone know how this amp compares to the graham slee solo??
 cheers


----------



## cafe zeenuts

does any of you guys out there with mk v notice their unit has a distortion hiss with just the amp turn on volume at 0 with no input to the amp?


----------



## cafe zeenuts

is this normal for mk v or did i get a defective unit?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cafe zeenuts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is this normal for mk v or did i get a defective unit?_

 

I have never heard of this, so I would recommend emailing DavidZ and tell him in detail what you are experiencing. If it's a simple fix, he'll know it. If not, he'll know just what to do.


----------



## cafe zeenuts

ok thanks.


----------



## cafe zeenuts

Hey Penchum do you have a low impedance phone to try on the mkv? i think the hiss i'm hearing is due to the low impedance headphone i'm using atm.


----------



## cafe zeenuts

My headphone is the sony MDR-V6 @ 63ohms.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cafe zeenuts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Penchum do you have a low impedance phone to try on the mkv? i think the hiss i'm hearing is due to the low impedance headphone i'm using atm._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cafe zeenuts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My headphone is the sony MDR-V6 @ 63ohms._

 

Give me a few minutes and I'll try a couple and see. I have to find them first!


----------



## cafe zeenuts

ok cheers.


----------



## Penchum

Hummm, this was interesting. My 32ohm HD212's have a silver mini plug. I had a gold colored 1/4 adapter on it. When I plugged them in to my MKV, I had a bunch of noise. I wiggled the adapter and the noise changed. So, I dug around and found a silver colored 1/4 adapter and gave that a try. Most of the noise was gone, wiggling the adapter didn't do anything either. There is a constant background noise if I turn the volume all the way down.

 I couldn't detect anything while the music was playing, so I would bet this is due to the 32ohms. If your's does the same, you might want to get some of those impedance adapters that raise your impedance up to like 120ohms. I understand they are cheap and do not change the sound. Good luck!


----------



## cafe zeenuts

Hey penchum thanks for that. I must buy a impedance adapter to try then.


----------



## Nevuh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cafe zeenuts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does any of you guys out there with mk v notice their unit has a distortion hiss with just the amp turn on volume at 0 with no input to the amp?_

 

I just got mine today and i am also hearing this with my A900's (has a gold mini and a gold 1/4 adapter). It is pretty bad on my end when in down parts of song it pretty much kills the mood.

 I am also not hearing much to all of a difference in sound. I think it may just be the A900 and the Impedence on them not to sure or happy about it...

 (Set-up: high quality flac < foobar2000 < x-fi xtrememusic on XP < little dot MK V < A900's)


----------



## cafe zeenuts

Hey i'm pretty sure is due to the low impedance. I'm getting a impedance adapter to try on my headphone, once i try it i will let you guys know how it when.


----------



## courierdriver

Great review, Penchum! The link to your thread was sent to me by another HeadFi member a few weeks ago, when I was researching the KECES DA-151 USB DAC. I'm scouting around for a new amp to go along with it, and had discovered the Mk.V on ebay. When I first checked-out your thread, I think it was up to Page 4. Today, I see Page 14, as I'm posting this. WOW!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This amp is getting alot of attention. I actually read through all the posts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Truthfully; I'd like to take the plunge on it; but I'm now concerned that it won't be quiet enough for me to use with my Grado 225's 32-ohm impedence
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm getting concerned about any possible hiss. If there are any members out there, that use the Mk.V with Grado headphones, who could add anything...it'd be much-appreciated
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. From everything I've read thus-far, it seems this amp is very-well suited to Senns. It even has me contemplating a future purchase of a Sennheiser...something I never thought I'd consider.


----------



## rpveld

FWIW,

 I have the Alessandro's MS-1, also 32 Ohm.
 I tried it with the MK V and it's dead silent, even with the volume at max.
 When I use the Zero as a Pre amp I do hear hiss, starting from a volume at 2 o'clock.
 If I use the Zero just as a Dac, as I normally do,no hiss at all.

 Hope this helps


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nevuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got mine today and i am also hearing this with my A900's (has a gold mini and a gold 1/4 adapter). It is pretty bad on my end when in down parts of song it pretty much kills the mood.

 I am also not hearing much to all of a difference in sound. I think it may just be the A900 and the Impedence on them not to sure or happy about it...

 (Set-up: high quality flac < foobar2000 < x-fi xtrememusic on XP < little dot MK V < A900's)_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cafe zeenuts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey i'm pretty sure is due to the low impedance. I'm getting a impedance adapter to try on my headphone, once i try it i will let you guys know how it when._

 

These two might not be related. At least it is possible. Nevuh, your MKV needs burn-in time for sure. Also, if you are running "line-out" directly into the MKV, any slight noise from the card will be amplified as well. The cure is to go digital out (coaxial) into a DAC like the Zero, then drive the MKV with the Zero's DAC output. BIG TIME improvement in SQ vs the card.

 Impedance may play a part in both, and that is the trick. Some phones don't exhibit anything, others do grossly. A quick check with borrowed higher impedance phones will tell you for sure. If it is discovered to be a problem, the impedance adapters are the easy, cheap fix. Maybe later, pick up a pair of higher impedance phones like HD-600 Senns or equivalent. If you can, do the "borrow a friends phones" thing and check it out.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *courierdriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great review, Penchum! The link to your thread was sent to me by another HeadFi member a few weeks ago, when I was researching the KECES DA-151 USB DAC. I'm scouting around for a new amp to go along with it, and had discovered the Mk.V on ebay. When I first checked-out your thread, I think it was up to Page 4. Today, I see Page 14, as I'm posting this. WOW!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This amp is getting alot of attention. I actually read through all the posts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Truthfully; I'd like to take the plunge on it; but I'm now concerned that it won't be quiet enough for me to use with my Grado 225's 32-ohm impedence
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm getting concerned about any possible hiss. If there are any members out there, that use the Mk.V with Grado headphones, who could add anything...it'd be much-appreciated
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. From everything I've read thus-far, it seems this amp is very-well suited to Senns. It even has me contemplating a future purchase of a Sennheiser...something I never thought I'd consider._

 

Well, some might think its a sin to buy a Sennheiser Headphone, but I have had nothing but pure pleasure with mine. I have all three top end models and I like the HD-600's with the MKV the best. Great synergy between those two!I would like to suggest you email DavidZ at Little-Dot, and tell him of your concerns. I know he has addressed this with others in the past and will give you a straight answer, whether or not you make a purchase. He's one of us, a HeadFi'er. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here is his email: little.tube@gmail.com


----------



## Penchum

Here is a link to a post in the MKII thread, where one of the guys (ciphercomplete) purchased impedance adapters off of eBay for cheap: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/rev...ml#post4028315


----------



## Nevuh

Well i found a fix for the hum/hiss anyone is getting. It's a ground-loop isolator RadioShack.com - Car: Accessories: Car A/V accessories: Ground Loop Isolator it fixed everything and i didn't see any difference in sound quality. 

 I would pick up a DAC but i don't have the cash right now (looking at beyers or HD600's or maybe the 701's lol).


----------



## Penchum

If you are having grounding noise and you'd rather keep your existing interconnects, you can try one of these instead: Search Results Page

 These can also be used on power cords. One thing to check before spending any cash, make sure your entire system is plugged into ONE wall socket. This prevents most home electrical grounding noises from happening.


----------



## cafe zeenuts

I have decided to buy the senn HD650 so i wont be getting the impedance adapter anymore. Hopefully that will get rid of the hiss i'm hearing atm.


----------



## oldson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nevuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got mine today and i am also hearing this with my A900's (has a gold mini and a gold 1/4 adapter). It is pretty bad on my end when in down parts of song it pretty much kills the mood.

 I am also not hearing much to all of a difference in sound. I think it may just be the A900 and the Impedence on them not to sure or happy about it...

 (Set-up: high quality flac < foobar2000 < x-fi xtrememusic on XP < little dot MK V < A900's)_

 

i have same cans as you (a900) no way i am changing them!
 i hope i wont have the problem you've had, when i get my amp, as i will be using a zero dac!?!?
 did you try moving your soundcard to a different slot?
 PENCHUM do you think a dac(zero) would have cured this, for sure??
 could it be a cabling problem? as in poor quality!
 new cans is a mega expensive fix.
 more tips would definitley help others(like me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## oldson

cafe zeenuts
 could you state what your system consists of?
 really interested in the outcome of this!
 cheers


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oldson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i have same cans as you (a900) no way i am changing them!
 i hope i wont have the problem you've had, when i get my amp, as i will be using a zero dac!?!?
 did you try moving your soundcard to a different slot?
 PENCHUM do you think a dac(zero) would have cured this, for sure??
 could it be a cabling problem? as in poor quality!
 new cans is a mega expensive fix.
 more tips would definitley help others(like me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 

Yes. Going Optical or Coaxial out of the X-Fi will totally remove any noise from the PC. The Zero to MKV works wonderfully. What Opamps you use in the Zero will also make a difference in the final output to headphones. Line-out of a PC is almost always noisy. Mine is, and I've taken steps to optimize this, but it was always a failure. Digital out, is the cure.


----------



## QQQ

Are there full black MK V's or silver front panel only?


----------



## MatthewK

I think it's silver only, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## cafe zeenuts

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oldson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_cafe zeenuts
 could you state what your system consists of?
 really interested in the outcome of this!
 cheers_

 

my setup is dvd->zero->mkv->mdr v6. the hiss occurs with just mkv turn on with nothing plugin. im waithing on hd650 hopefully it will get rid of the hiss


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *QQQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are there full black MK V's or silver front panel only?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MatthewK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it's silver only, but I could be mistaken._

 

It's the brush aluminum look, that matches the other MK series amps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's faceplate is the same size as the MKIV's, so they look pretty cool stacked.


----------



## ciphercomplete

I think I know which amp I am going to buy next.


----------



## cafe zeenuts

Just a update to the hiss problem i have with the MKV while using the sony V6. I got my new senns HD650 today and plug in the MKV and the hiss is gone. Well not quite gone but its good enough for me.

 If you concentrate hard enough you still can hear a very very faint hiss with the HD650. So the floor noise is not as black as i like, btw the ZERO floor noise is dead silent better than MKV. 

 I must say the MKV has plenty of power to drive the HD650 i’m listening 9 o’clock on the volume dial, 0 starts at 7 o’clock. I like the new senns HD650 better than my old V6 no surprises there.


----------



## powertoold

For a solid state amp, that amount of hiss is worrying. Are you sure it's not a defect in your amp?


----------



## cafe zeenuts

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *powertoold* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For a solid state amp, that amount of hiss is worrying. Are you sure it's not a defect in your amp?_

 

Maybe I should explain it a little bit better, with the HD650 plug in there is a very very faint noise at 0 volumes that is barely audible I must concentrate 100% to be able to hear this faint noise. 

 So I don’t think there is any fault with my amp, I hope not anyways. In terms of the blackness of this amp using HD650 I would rate it 99/100. 

 For those out there having hiss problem using low impedance headphone my advice is, if you want to get rid of the hiss is to buy a 150 or 300 ohm impedance adapter or buy a high impedance headphone to use with the MKV. 

 Cheers


----------



## MatthewK

Absolute perfection doesn't exist.


----------



## cafe zeenuts

Yes thats true, for the current price on the MKV i think its a bargain considering its performance is so good at this price level.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cafe zeenuts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe I should explain it a little bit better, with the HD650 plug in there is a very very faint noise at 0 volumes that is barely audible I must concentrate 100% to be able to hear this faint noise. 

 So I don’t think there is any fault with my amp, I hope not anyways. In terms of the blackness of this amp using HD650 I would rate it 99/100. 

 For those out there having hiss problem using low impedance headphone my advice is, if you want to get rid of the hiss is to buy a 150 or 300 ohm impedance adapter or buy a high impedance headphone to use with the MKV. 

 Cheers_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cafe zeenuts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes thats true, for the current price on the MKV i think its a bargain considering its performance is so good at this price level._

 

After reading about you getting the HD-650's (good choice BTW) I went back and used my HD-600s + HD-650s in my MKV. I have no noise at all, even after concentrating till it hurt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 For grins, can you make sure your source and any other goodies in the signal path to the MKV are all plugged into the same outlet? If they are good to go, you might want to email DavidZ and tell him specifically what you are hearing, to see if he has concerns as well. ?


----------



## Golden Monkey

Taking the plunge here and ordering my MKV today! I haven't even gotten my new 650's yet, but they are due to arrive on Monday. Next up, Ori's modded Zhaolu 2.5A DAC, then some new headphone cables!

 Penchum, what's the quality like on the included RAC interconnects that ship with the LD? Are they passable for now, until I can dump more money into new ones?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Taking the plunge here and ordering my MKV today! I haven't even gotten my new 650's yet, but they are due to arrive on Monday. Next up, Ori's modded Zhaolu 2.5A DAC, then some new headphone cables!

 Penchum, what's the quality like on the included RAC interconnects that ship with the LD? Are they passable for now, until I can dump more money into new ones?_

 

They look standard, but once you look closely, they are much better than that. They will do the trick for as long as you need them too.


----------



## Golden Monkey

LOL...I just noticed I said "RAC" cables...but you know what I mean. Thanks Penchum. I'll be sure to post my impressions as soon as it comes in. It'll be interesting because the 650's and the LD will be brand spanking new with no burn-in at all.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL...I just noticed I said "RAC" cables...but you know what I mean. Thanks Penchum. I'll be sure to post my impressions as soon as it comes in. It'll be interesting because the 650's and the LD will be brand spanking new with no burn-in at all._

 

That might sound a little funky at first, but the potential will be showing through.


----------



## cafe zeenuts

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After reading about you getting the HD-650's (good choice BTW) I went back and used my HD-600s + HD-650s in my MKV. I have no noise at all, even after concentrating till it hurt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For grins, can you make sure your source and any other goodies in the signal path to the MKV are all plugged into the same outlet? If they are good to go, you might want to email DavidZ and tell him specifically what you are hearing, to see if he has concerns as well. ?_

 

Hey Penchum you're right its dead silent. I made a mistake on my report on the hiss problem, the faint noise is only there if the IC is connected to the MKV amp.

 Its very faint so its not bothering me at all, with no IC connected to the amp i can definitely report that is dead silent with HD650. No mistakes this time around.


----------



## MatthewK

I also have one on order, except it will be for my Denon D2000 'phones.. David @ Little Tube said it should be fine (in fact, he said it would be higher quality overall) with a 120 ohm impedance adapter.

 I've also chatted with him about opamps for the MKV. I remember reading somewhere that "most opamps don't have the proper DC offset." Apparently even the OPA637BP won't work correctly (which is supposed to have a better DC offset than most opamps). I asked what alternative opamps they can recommend and apparently there are none at the moment. I guess it's nice to have that option for the future when one does become available.

 I can't wait for it to get here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just hope it doesn't get damaged during shipping.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cafe zeenuts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Penchum you're right its dead silent. I made a mistake on my report on the hiss problem, the faint noise is only there if the IC is connected to the MKV amp.

 Its very faint so its not bothering me at all, with no IC connected to the amp i can definitely report that is dead silent with HD650. No mistakes this time around._

 

Ow, OK. So it's upstream from the MKV. That will make it easier to find I think. I have been using Python IC's from eBay, not only because they are inexpensive, but they are well made and heavily shielded. If all else fails, it would be a "cheap" thing to try them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the update.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MatthewK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I also have one on order, except it will be for my Denon D2000 'phones.. David @ Little Tube said it should be fine (in fact, he said it would be higher quality overall) with a 120 ohm impedance adapter.

 I've also chatted with him about opamps for the MKV. I remember reading somewhere that "most opamps don't have the proper DC offset." Apparently even the OPA637BP won't work correctly (which is supposed to have a better DC offset than most opamps). I asked what alternative opamps they can recommend and apparently there are none at the moment. I guess it's nice to have that option for the future when one does become available.

 I can't wait for it to get here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just hope it doesn't get damaged during shipping._

 

The EMS shipping is as good as it gets these days, so I feel pretty confident yours will arrive in perfect condition. I too inquired about the MKV Opamps and after finding out the same things as you, I started evaluating the MKV in it's stock form. One thing is for sure. The MKV sounds excellent in it's stock form and after it has been "matured", I can't think of a reason why I would ever want to change it's sonic signature. You'll see what I mean once you have some hours on it. Have a good one!


----------



## GSRFliege

All greetings! 
 I am new here, but too owner MK V. I MK V has too a problem with the ground and with hissing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Has solved this problem that isolated grounding on a cable and all just fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I have one request to all owners MK V. Lay out here please results of tests in RMAA (RightMark Audio Analyzer). It is very interesting to compare to mine.
Latest News. Audio Rightmark

 In advance to all it is grateful.

 PS: And still! Me tested OpAmp's (LM4562, OPA2111, AD8066) do not bring absolutely any improvements! Only deterioration!


----------



## Golden Monkey

Welcome GSR!

 Good to know someone tested different op amps. Thanks for the info.


----------



## EdF

Penchum, 

 Thanks for the great review of the LD MKV. It convinced me to purchase one to use with my AKG 701s The LD MKV replaces an RSA Hornet I was using in the home system. I was happy with the RSA Hornet but wanted to see what a true home amplifier could do to punch up the sound a bit. I have over 100 hours on the MKV now and the results are excellent. Much more dynamic than with the Hornet. But more than that it brings the AKG 701s alive with a wonderful immediacy and a very neutral tonal balance. Resolution is excellent. This is truley an audiophile product that won't dissapoint. There will always be AKG 701 owners that want the lusciousness and euphonic interpretation of tube amps but with the solid state MKV I hear what the recording intended and feel it's a great match for the 701s.

 BTW, my unit is dead quiet. I have not experienced any hissing problem others report.

 A few other notes I should mention relative to my system. My primary source is Apple lossless files stored on my MacMini. It outputs via the USB port to a HagUSB converter. From their via AES/EBU cable to my Perpetual Technololgies P1A/P3A/Monolithic P3 Digital Front end. The analogue output via PureNote Epsilon RCA cables goes to my Sim Audio Moon I5 integrated amplifier. I use the tape outputs to send signal to the MKV via a new PS Audio Transcendent .5 meter RCA interconnect (breaking in along with the MKV). For power I substituted the MKV stock cord with a PS Audio Power Punch. It's plugged into my BPT One Ultra balanced power conditioner. From there to a Oyaide outlet on a dedicated line.

 My primary speaker system are Martin Logan Aerius i with Rel Strata III subwoofer. All I can say is the MKV and the AKG 701 provide a wonderful alternative for private listening.

 Ed


----------



## Golden Monkey

Got confirmation and tracking number yesterday...*tingles*...can't wait for this little baby.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EdF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Penchum, 

 Thanks for the great review of the LD MKV. It convinced me to purchase one to use with my AKG 701s The LD MKV replaces an RSA Hornet I was using in the home system. I was happy with the RSA Hornet but wanted to see what a true home amplifier could do to punch up the sound a bit. I have over 100 hours on the MKV now and the results are excellent. Much more dynamic than with the Hornet. But more than that it brings the AKG 701s alive with a wonderful immediacy and a very neutral tonal balance. Resolution is excellent. This is truley an audiophile product that won't dissapoint. There will always be AKG 701 owners that want the lusciousness and euphonic interpretation of tube amps but with the solid state MKV I hear what the recording intended and feel it's a great match for the 701s.

 BTW, my unit is dead quiet. I have not experienced any hissing problem others report.

 A few other notes I should mention relative to my system. My primary source is Apple lossless files stored on my MacMini. It outputs via the USB port to a HagUSB converter. From their via AES/EBU cable to my Perpetual Technololgies P1A/P3A/Monolithic P3 Digital Front end. The analogue output via PureNote Epsilon RCA cables goes to my Sim Audio Moon I5 integrated amplifier. I use the tape outputs to send signal to the MKV via a new PS Audio Transcendent .5 meter RCA interconnect (breaking in along with the MKV). For power I substituted the MKV stock cord with a PS Audio Power Punch. It's plugged into my BPT One Ultra balanced power conditioner. From there to a Oyaide outlet on a dedicated line.

 My primary speaker system are Martin Logan Aerius i with Rel Strata III subwoofer. All I can say is the MKV and the AKG 701 provide a wonderful alternative for private listening.

 Ed_

 

Thanks Ed!! Great mini-review!

 It is all about purity and the MKV has that all wrapped up.


----------



## D_4_Dog

x2 on Dave's customer service guys... i've bombarded him w/ millions of questions over the past 2 days and he's answered EVERY SINGLE ONE of them!! really quick as well. That's something worth paying for already (... cough... Xin..... coughin....a lesson here.... more coughin)

 As for low impedence phones... Mr Yang said that one can order a special version (originally tailored for GS1000) which has a lower output resistance (? or something along those lines.. and it is NOT by placing resistors in series ala er4p=>4s adapters... i asked him this specifically... ) so it matches better w/ current hungry phones like the GSK/D2000. I'm gonna order this real soon... thanks everybody for sharing ur opinions/experiences... and an especially BIG thank you to you Penchum!! although my wallet hates u =P


----------



## mojolo

if i buy the MKV for use with Denon D2000's, which impedance adapter would be best?:

 100, 150 or 300 Ohm?

 from reading the forum, the benefits would be that it removes the hiss, and perhaps tighten up the bass.

 what are the drawbacks (if any) to using an impedance adapter?


----------



## oldson

still cant decide between this and the graham slee solo, despite the price difference!
 has the "hiss" problem been rectified on all new mkv's?
 anyone tried both?
 good job i dont have a gun as i might have shot myself by now?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mojolo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if i buy the MKV for use with Denon D2000's, which impedance adapter would be best?:

 100, 150 or 300 Ohm?

 from reading the forum, the benefits would be that it removes the hiss, and perhaps tighten up the bass.

 what are the drawbacks (if any) to using an impedance adapter?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oldson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_still cant decide between this and the graham slee solo, despite the price difference!
 has the "hiss" problem been rectified on all new mkv's?
 anyone tried both?
 good job i dont have a gun as i might have shot myself by now?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Mojo, my understanding is they "add" to what your phones are rated at, so I would guess the 150Ohm would do the trick. I haven't heard of any drawbacks so far.

 Oldson, there really wasn't a hiss problem with the MKV. It was a combination of low impedance headphones, or house grounding issues, or a noisy source. Any of these could plague any headphone amp's output at one time or another. I wouldn't give it a worry. All of those possible issues are easy to solve. The last time someone asked about the GSS vs the MKV, I seem to remember them re-checking the specs on the two units. Might not be a bad idea either way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've got a gun, but haven't used it yet.


----------



## QQQ

No-no-no. Never add impadance more than 1:2 factor. I.e if you phone is 50 ohm, never add more that 100 ohm, because it'll affect sound in a bad way. Adding resistance affects the tonal balance, most of all, it adds mid bass hump. So i recommend against using anything higher than 75ohm with Denons.


----------



## MatthewK

Is adding impedance accumulative? In other words, if you add a 75 ohm adapter to the D2000/D5000's 25 ohms, will it ultimately be 100 ohms or would it just be the adapter's 75 ohms?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *QQQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No-no-no. Never add impadance more than 1:2 factor. I.e if you phone is 50 ohm, never add more that 100 ohm, because it'll affect sound in a bad way. Adding resistance affects the tonal balance, most of all, it adds mid bass hump. So i recommend against using anything higher than 75ohm with Denons._

 

Cool. Thanks for correcting me. I hadn't heard that before.


----------



## oldson

where is the place to buy a impedance adapter, should i need one?
 i have only seen one on moon audio and that is 125 ohm, which , according to recent posts would be too much for my a900's!
 btw, thanks Penchum, for clearing up the "hiss" issue i had with the mkv.
 i am thinking i should buy one over the GS solo, if only for the support on here from people like yourself!
 this "David" fella from little dot seems very highly thought of too, which is encouraging!
 cheers


----------



## D_4_Dog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *QQQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No-no-no. Never add impadance more than 1:2 factor. I.e if you phone is 50 ohm, never add more that 100 ohm, because it'll affect sound in a bad way. Adding resistance affects the tonal balance, most of all, it adds mid bass hump. So i recommend against using anything higher than 75ohm with Denons._

 

Cool, didn't know that either.
 And by the way, I just ordered my MKV!! woohoo!! now comes the agonizing wait......

 @oldson: Dave is DEFINATELY one of the nicest guys you'll come across. I still can't believe he answered my million + 1 questions so thoroughly AND promptly!!


----------



## mojolo

Great info QQQ!

 oldson, here's a thread on places u can buy the adapters:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/whe...daptor-303885/

 This may be the best deal:

Xin's Cool Talk - FS: TURBO Limiter V3!! (Impedance adapter)

 I received a quote of US$34 shipped. Not sure if he is still selling them with 1/4" connectors though.


----------



## QQQ

Quote:


 Is adding impedance accumulative? In other words, if you add a 75 ohm adapter to the D2000/D5000's 25 ohms, will it ultimately be 100 ohms 
 

Yes.


----------



## MatthewK

Thanks QQQ. I'm curious as to whether Turbo will sell those impedance adapters as 1/4" too. I guess I'll send him an email and see what he says.


----------



## mojolo

it looks like Dual is using an impedance adapter nowadays (see link below). he previously commented on hiss with the D2000's.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/re...1/#post3811033

 Dual, if you're still around, it look's like you are using an adapter from apuresound. how do you like your set up now - is the hiss gone? Any other sonic changes?

_PS: I've PM'd Dual to see if he'd like to share his impressions in this thread._


----------



## Golden Monkey

IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE! I got my new HD650's and the LD at the same time. Funny thing is the amp was shipped five days AFTER the headphones, and were coming from New Jersey, not mainland China, lol...

 Impressions to come!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE! I got my new HD650's and the LD at the same time. Funny thing is the amp was shipped five days AFTER the headphones, and were coming from New Jersey, not mainland China, lol...

 Impressions to come!_

 

Congratulations! Proof that Xmas can come more than once a year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Don't forget that both the MKV and the HD-650s will be crying for time to mature.


----------



## SptsNaz

Anyone by any chance have both a LDII+ and an MKV that they can compare? I think the LDII+ is an amazing value despite the tube arching problem, but I'm looking to get more detail out of my Senn's and DT770's (which sound way too warm right now). 

 Or maybe a comparison between the Gilmore Lite (which I thought was excellent when I owned it) and the MKV? Thanks!


----------



## MatthewK

Mine arrived today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's a lot faster than I thought it would be all the way from China. I'd also like to add that David responds very quickly, great customer service. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Okay, here's my set up: E-mu 0404 USB with TS 1/4" to RCA cables (see end of post for eBay link) hooked up to the Little Dot MK V. My headphones are Denon D2000 (25 ohms, not modded).

 First impression -- WOW, crystal clarity! It took my ears a little while to adjust to how sharp and detailed everything is.

 So the question on a lot of people's minds is, "what about the hiss??" When I bought this I figured I'd have to also purchase an impedance adapter of some sort. The lowest rated is 32 ohms, and the D2000 is 25 ohms.

 Guess what -- no hiss! (See update below.) That's with the 0404USB turned on, but no sound playing. I still don't quite understand it, maybe I'm missing something. I can only hear hiss when the dial is all the way up to 85. It gets painfully loud at about 50 for me. It's puzzling, I have no idea why this is, perhaps I just have a really clean source or something??

 The stereo separation is fantastic!! It really does wonderful things to the "Virtual Barbershop" holophonic demo (link at end of this post).

 So far I'm very impressed, and I've only had it for a couple of hours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 UPDATE: I disconnected the headphones while the MKV was on and the volume was all the way down, and then I noticed there is some extremely minor hiss. I couldn't even notice the hiss before this though, it's such an insignificant amount, I really have to listen hard for it. I might still consider getting an impedance adapter, but at this point I really don't think it's all that necessary.

 --------

 TS 1/4" to RCA cable: 1' Canare L4E6S Starquad TS 1/4" - RCA Cable 1FT - eBay (item 370034168426 end time May-17-08 19:52:05 PDT)

 Virtual Barbershop holophonic demo: http://www.gmoura.com/blog/imgs_posts/barbershop.mp3


----------



## Golden Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Congratulations! Proof that Xmas can come more than once a year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Don't forget that both the MKV and the HD-650s will be crying for time to mature. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL, yeah...both brand spanking new sounded a bit funny at first, but they've been burning in together for about 18 hours now, and things are improving. THe thing I noticed right out of the box is that the LD has gobs of power...I've been listening to Junkie XL's "Saturday Teenage Kick", which is a really "dynamic" album - lots of highs, low lows, and some pretty difficult to play cleanly passages, and this thing never runs out of juice. Everything sounds really well controlled. The channel separation is amazing. My CDP is pretty hot on it's RCA's (couldn't even hook it up to my portable amp...it would just clip like crazy), but the LD takes it all in stride. Comfortable listening level is in the 20-30 range on the volume, but even at "OMG, this hurts!" levels, everything is clean, distinct, smooth, and wonderful. I also tried it with my Etymotic ER-4's, both P and S, and no hiss whatsoever...if it was there, the P version would definitely reveal it, but with nothing playing, and volume all the way up, it's dead silent. When playing music, it's coming from a completely black background, and the noise floor is phenominal. Can't wait for another couple of days!

 EDIT: I had several of those moments where you just bust into a ridiculous grin because of how GREAT something sounds...some were of the jaw-dropping "Jesus, that's some DEEP bass!" variety, some were of the "WOW! I never heard that before!" variety. Remastered Led Zeppelin I...omg...


----------



## batmanwcm

Dave just received my MKIII and confirmed the problems I've been having. A new replacement will be sent.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL, yeah...both brand spanking new sounded a bit funny at first, but they've been burning in together for about 18 hours now, and things are improving. THe thing I noticed right out of the box is that the LD has gobs of power...I've been listening to Junkie XL's "Saturday Teenage Kick", which is a really "dynamic" album - lots of highs, low lows, and some pretty difficult to play cleanly passages, and this thing never runs out of juice. Everything sounds really well controlled. The channel separation is amazing. My CDP is pretty hot on it's RCA's (couldn't even hook it up to my portable amp...it would just clip like crazy), but the LD takes it all in stride. Comfortable listening level is in the 20-30 range on the volume, but even at "OMG, this hurts!" levels, everything is clean, distinct, smooth, and wonderful. I also tried it with my Etymotic ER-4's, both P and S, and no hiss whatsoever...if it was there, the P version would definitely reveal it, but with nothing playing, and volume all the way up, it's dead silent. When playing music, it's coming from a completely black background, and the noise floor is phenominal. Can't wait for another couple of days!

 EDIT: I had several of those moments where you just bust into a ridiculous grin because of how GREAT something sounds...some were of the jaw-dropping "Jesus, that's some DEEP bass!" variety, some were of the "WOW! I never heard that before!" variety. Remastered Led Zeppelin I...omg..._

 

YES !!! I know exactly what you are saying! Too many folks equate power to loudness, instead of "dynamics". The MKV has a power reserve for dynamics that is endless. I have tried every song I have that is super dynamic on the MKV, and it doesn't even phase the MKV at all. The ability to hear new things in the music, is one of my favorite things! Led Zep, Rush and even mellow stuff like Steve Miller, have more details that are brought to the surface using the MKV. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will NEVER sell my MKV. It is just too excellent to be without.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *batmanwcm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dave just received my MKIII and confirmed the problems I've been having. A new replacement will be sent._

 

Excellent! I'm glad things are resolved! Hang in there, sonic bliss is coming!


----------



## Golden Monkey

Ok, I take back one small thing...there IS hiss with the Ety ER-4P's, but they are like 27 ohm impedance. I've never heard anything they DON'T have that slight hiss on, so I don't blame the amp. With the S adaptor though (100 ohm) it's gone completely. Gone as well on my 650's and 590's.

 Penchum, what have you played that you consider the most difficult music to play properly, and how did the V perform? You're making me want to go through every disc I have now! I think I'll have to give the remastered Rush albums a go...2112 and Hemispheres, here I come! Then I'll go mellow with some Fleetwood Mac and Muddy Waters, and go industrial with some Einsturzende Neubauten. That should give me a good indication on the amount of detail and accuracy the 650/MKV combo can deliver.

 This thing is too fun...


----------



## mojolo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MatthewK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...First impression -- WOW, crystal clarity! It took my ears a little while to adjust to how sharp and detailed everything is.

 So the question on a lot of people's minds is, "what about the hiss??" When I bought this I figured I'd have to also purchase an impedance adapter of some sort. The lowest rated is 32 ohms, and the D2000 is 25 ohms.

 Guess what -- no hiss! (See update below.)...

 UPDATE: I disconnected the headphones while the MKV was on and the volume was all the way down, and then I noticed there is some extremely minor hiss. I couldn't even notice the hiss before this though, it's such an insignificant amount, I really have to listen hard for it. I might still consider getting an impedance adapter, but at this point I really don't think it's all that necessary._

 

thanks for your impressions, MatthewK. i guess this isn't too big of a problem, yet i'm still in decision mode myself. after doing further reading, it seems that the impedance adapter can increase bass (like QQQ's comment on mid-bass bloat) and mellow the highs. not sure this is an effect i'd want anyway with the D2000's.

 apparently, impedance adapters have no affect on the sound signature of some cans though, so i guess you never know until you try.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, I take back one small thing...there IS hiss with the Ety ER-4P's, but they are like 27 ohm impedance. I've never heard anything they DON'T have that slight hiss on, so I don't blame the amp. With the S adaptor though (100 ohm) it's gone completely. Gone as well on my 650's and 590's.

 Penchum, what have you played that you consider the most difficult music to play properly, and how did the V perform? You're making me want to go through every disc I have now! I think I'll have to give the remastered Rush albums a go...2112 and Hemispheres, here I come! Then I'll go mellow with some Fleetwood Mac and Muddy Waters, and go industrial with some Einsturzende Neubauten. That should give me a good indication on the amount of detail and accuracy the 650/MKV combo can deliver.

 This thing is too fun..._

 

Probably the most difficult for an amplifier, would be some of the early Black Sabbath. It is like 85% distortion, and a good amplifier can totally trip up trying to amplify it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The most dynamic is another thing all together. Many of the Rush albums are extremely dynamic, and they are a great test of a headphone amplifier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hemispheres will get the job done, solidly!


----------



## Golden Monkey

Well, I went a little crazy last night listening to stuff, really trying to find a weak spot in this amp. Both the amp and headphone are at about 40 hours of burn in now. Let's just say I'm totally amazed...

 I listened to Eminem - Encore, Rush - 2112 and Hemispheres, Johnny Cash - Live at San Quentin, Led Zeppelin - 1 and 2, Einsturzende Neubauten - Ende Neu and Silence is Sexy, The Pretenders - The Isle of View, Hank Williams III - Straight to Hell, and Bob Dylan - Time Out of Mind.

 The amp performed flawlessly on all of these. I was hearing things I'd never noticed, even in other critical listening sessions. Not sure if it's down to the amp, the headphones, or what, but I wasn't just hearing details, I was hearing entire INSTRUMENTS I hadn't noticed before. 

 On Dylan's "Love Sick", the first track on the album, Daniel Lanois (producer) really gives it the atmospheric treatment...there's predominantly Dylan's gravelly, weary voice accompanied by a Hammond organ, recessed drums and guitar(s). I never realized that there are several guitars, in addition to some nearly inaudible vocalizations, almost like the band talking to each other. 

 On the Hank album, there's a few tracks with multiple guitars - electric, acoustic, fiddle, lap, steel, etc. all at the same time. Each one retained it's distinct sound and character...there was no blending into an amorphous blob of "string noise". On the track "Louisiana Stripes" (actually a weird entire extra CD in the album, with ambient train noises, cheap mono practice tracks, and a whole lot of weirdness), you can feel the walls of the studio, the closeness of them. 

 On the Neubauten discs (these guys are the epitome of "Industrial", if you're unfamiliar with them...not in the Nine Inch Nails sense, but in the clanging and banging metal and amplified springs, air compressors, turbines, etc.), there's an amazing sense of immediacy, space, airiness, and you can easily discern the differences in materials they use - plastic bins, copper sheets, different densities of springs...all of that while still being able to hear the singer's slight inhalations before singing, the sound of a swallow, etc. THey also record live on location a lot, and to hear the echo and reverb of different places, the width and heighth, and the air in between was incredible. I've never heard them sound so organic and real before!

 The live stuff was equally impressive. On The Pretenders disc, I could feel the guitarist's fingers moving on the frets, the slight thump when he rested his hand on the body of the guitar. Cash - wow, I was able to pick out individual conversations in the audience, and track after track, could "find" the same voices if I listened for them.

 Zepp and Rush were just crazy as well. I'm sure most people here have listened to these albums a million times, so I won't go into too much detail, but the dynamic swings in Rush were perfect. La Villa Strangiato and Passage to Bangkok really stood out for me...Neil Peart's glocks and Alex's different stringed instruments all felt like they were right there in fornt of me. Crazy. On Led Zeppelin 1, Babe I'm Gonna Leave You, Black Mountain Side, and How Many More TImes were revelations. I'd always noticed that weird "Robert Plant bleedover effect", where there will be a line that sounds like it's bleeding over from the other side of the tape, heard faintly in the background, but there were many more instances of this than I thought. On "Babe...", the effect was stunning, along with the sense of placement and distance from the microphone and the immensity of the environment - sounds like they are playing in a cathedral. I'd also never heard him sound so breathy before. Page's work on "Black Mountain Side" was incredibly detailed, revealing, and visceral.

 I could go on, but really, there's not much else to say...things will improve even more with extended burn in, but I'm at that point right now that I can't even imagine things sounding better than this...WOW!


----------



## Penchum

Fantastic experiences! Exactly the kind of experiences I have been having since I purchased the MKV! Your source is obviously very good (or you would not hear what you are hearing) and the MKV is responsible for amplifying the "dynamics" so they able to be re-created by the HD-650s.

 It is the sum of the whole, that gives you what you hear. Any deficiency in the path would make the amplified signal sound only as good as the deficiency. I'm glad you got the HD-650's. They truly are "audiophile" grade headphones, able to reproduce it all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What you are experiencing, is what grabbed my attention back in 1977, when I heard my first audiophile grade solid state stereo system. I was "hooked" and never looked back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, thanks to LD's MKV, I can enjoy headphones the way I enjoy my SS gear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's all in the dynamics of the details!


----------



## Golden Monkey

I'm actually suprised with my source, lol...it's a Denon DVD-1920 DVD/CD/SACD/DVD-A player that I'm using solely to listen to music right now. I plan on using it as a transport connected to an Oritek modded Zhaolu 2.5A DAC eventually, and then upgrading to a better transport later as funds permit. My IC's are good (bad) old Monster Interlink 400's ( I got these for $12/pair, don't laugh, lol...), soon to go away. The Denon is not bad, but not great...I worry about noise and jitter (this thing makes all kinds of racket when the discs are spinning). 

 I know there's plenty of room for improvement here right now, but damn, the amp and phones alone are enough to make me proud of the sound I have. I had so many "big grin" moments that I feel fully justified in my purchases. I KNOW I'm hearing these improvements, and I'm not just hearing what I want to hear. I'll need to try the set up with my older 590's just to see how much the amp alone improves things, but I'm having a really hard time getting the 650's off my head, lol. Just for kicks, I went all the way down to my old Sony MDR-V700 cans, and it sounded like I was listening to farts through mud. The 590's were pretty good, but nowhere near the 650's in resolution and detail. I think I;ll give these to my wife.

 I was using HD590's, Ety ER-4's, a Sony portable CD player or Creative Zen Xtra 80GB, a Headroom portable amp before, and that was a huge improvement over no amp/Sony headphones, but this is a quantum leap, lol...

 The weakest link in the chain are my IC's, but once I get the DAC sorted out, that's the next item on the hit list.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm actually suprised with my source, lol...it's a Denon DVD-1920 DVD/CD/SACD/DVD-A player that I'm using solely to listen to music right now. I plan on using it as a transport connected to an Oritek modded Zhaolu 2.5A DAC eventually, and then upgrading to a better transport later as funds permit. My IC's are good (bad) old Monster Interlink 400's ( I got these for $12/pair, don't laugh, lol...), soon to go away. The Denon is not bad, but not great...I worry about noise and jitter (this thing makes all kinds of racket when the discs are spinning). 

 I know there's plenty of room for improvement here right now, but damn, the amp and phones alone are enough to make me proud of the sound I have. I had so many "big grin" moments that I feel fully justified in my purchases. I KNOW I'm hearing these improvements, and I'm not just hearing what I want to hear. I'll need to try the set up with my older 590's just to see how much the amp alone improves things, but I'm having a really hard time getting the 650's off my head, lol. Just for kicks, I went all the way down to my old Sony MDR-V700 cans, and it sounded like I was listening to farts through mud. The 590's were pretty good, but nowhere near the 650's in resolution and detail. I think I;ll give these to my wife.

 I was using HD590's, Ety ER-4's, a Sony portable CD player or Creative Zen Xtra 80GB, a Headroom portable amp before, and that was a huge improvement over no amp/Sony headphones, but this is a quantum leap, lol...

 The weakest link in the chain are my IC's, but once I get the DAC sorted out, that's the next item on the hit list._

 

Well, you've stumbled on to one of audio's dirty little secrets. There are a bunch of DVD players that have excellent audio capabilities! I have two here that are really great. One is a Toshiba and the other is a Pioneer. Both sound really great. I use them from time to time, but I'm so bloody hooked on lossless files through my X-Fi to my Zero DAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not swapping disc's is very nice.


----------



## ciphercomplete

Hey Penchum, I am torn right now between getting the Zero Dac or the MKV. Credit your review writing skills. Could you give a quick comparison between the Zero's headphone amp and the MKV (and maybe the MKII if you have time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)? I am not really expecting the Zero to be on par with the MKV, I am just trying to get an idea of what an extra $200 will get me because I am still going to need to get a DAC.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ciphercomplete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Penchum, I am torn right now between getting the Zero Dac or the MKV. Credit your review writing skills. Could you give a quick comparison between the Zero's headphone amp and the MKV (and maybe the MKII if you have time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)? I am not really expecting the Zero to be on par with the MKV, I am just trying to get an idea of what an extra $200 will get me because I am still going to need to get a DAC._

 

Sure, I'll try. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, the Zero's headphone amp is nice, but doesn't even come close to the SQ of the MKV. The Zero's headphone amp, with better Opamps sounds pretty good with most headphones. If you drive the MKV from the Zero's DAC output, you would immediately understand the difference! Way better dynamics, better sound stage, flatter frequency response, blacker background, no noise and so forth. The MKV is extremely under priced for the amount of quality it has and the SQ it produces! You defiantly want to drive it with a DAC for maximum results, but you can drive it with a decent MP4 player (using lossless files) and it will sound pretty good, considering the source. The dual inputs (switchable on front panal) is fantastic! Zero hooked to one input, MP4 player or other source hooked to the other input. Very handy!

 But don't let this deter you one bit. The Zero, is a perfect stepping stone in the upgrade path. Get it, use it as DAC and headphone amp, save up some bucks, then get the MKV and drive it with the Zero's DAC output. This combination is "proven" to be excellent! Plus, you don't waste any money at all. You keep and use everything you have purchased. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As several have said before, a picture is worth a thousand words, so here are the pics for comparison:

 Zero Headphone Amp (blown up):





 MKV Dual Mono Headphone Amp:


----------



## MatthewK

Hey, if anyone is looking for a power cord upgrade for the MKV that won't break the bank here's a seller that has one:

eBay Seller: speakersformusic: A V Accessories Cables, Consumer Electronics items on eBay.com

 I just received mine in the mail today and it seems like the bass is a little more powerful.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Yeah, the stock cord is pretty flimsy and thin. I replaced it with a 16AWG cable from the millions old Dell servers we have, and it seems to work pretty good. The really expensive power cord upgrade path only seems to pay dividends once you've moved way beyond the realm of sane spending, and have run out of exotic parts to add to your system. Sure, they can make a difference, but only if all your other stuff is good enough to reveal the difference in the first place.

 I should try adding the ferrite bead to the cord as well...that's a good idea! I have tons of those things available. I wonder if it would work on IC's as well...anyone ever tried that?


----------



## EdF

I'm using a PS Audio Powerpunch with my MK V. I'm very pleased with the results. One meter for $49. Take a look at this review: 

psaudiopowerpunch

 Needs a good 300+ hours of burn-in. Which I find the norm for power cords.


----------



## oldson

question for Dave (penchum)
 but open to anyone.
 i have the zero dac ( stock at the moment, but 627's/1364's on order) running off my pc, via a optical output from my onboard (realtek alc888d, 192hz, allegedley)
 would my next best upgrade be a auzentech prelude sound card or a LDmkv amp?
 my gut feeling is get the amp next, but i dont know if the soundcard option would improve the input to the zero, over my realtek??
 cheers


----------



## ciphercomplete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oldson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_question for Dave (penchum)
 but open to anyone.
 i have the zero dac ( stock at the moment, but 627's/1364's on order) running off my pc, via a optical output from my onboard (realtek alc888d, 192hz, allegedley)
 would my next best upgrade be a auzentech prelude sound card or a LDmkv amp?
 my gut feeling is get the amp next, but i dont know if the soundcard option would improve the input to the zero, over my realtek??
 cheers_

 


 If you already have a optical output then you don't need a new soundcard. The optical output bypasses the onboard soundcard's DAC. If you spent a load of cash on a new card it would be a waste because it would just sit there while your Zero Dac does all the work. You can't really improve a optical signal as its just data (bits 1s and 0s). You could upgrade the optical cable but I doubt that you (or anyone else for that matter) would notice any difference whatsoever.

 Go with the amp. After you that try using ASIO for your computer. It bypasses alot of Windows unecessary resampling.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Agreed, cipher!

 And you KNOW what Penchum will say if you ask if you should get this amp. I gotta say...ME TOO!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oldson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_question for Dave (penchum)
 but open to anyone.
 i have the zero dac ( stock at the moment, but 627's/1364's on order) running off my pc, via a optical output from my onboard (realtek alc888d, 192hz, allegedley)
 would my next best upgrade be a auzentech prelude sound card or a LDmkv amp?
 my gut feeling is get the amp next, but i dont know if the soundcard option would improve the input to the zero, over my realtek??
 cheers_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ciphercomplete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you already have a optical output then you don't need a new soundcard. The optical output bypasses the onboard soundcard's DAC. If you spent a load of cash on a new card it would be a waste because it would just sit there while your Zero Dac does all the work. You can't really improve a optical signal as its just data (bits 1s and 0s). You could upgrade the optical cable but I doubt that you (or anyone else for that matter) would notice any difference whatsoever.

 Go with the amp. After you that try using ASIO for your computer. It bypasses alot of Windows unecessary resampling._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Agreed, cipher!

 And you KNOW what Penchum will say if you ask if you should get this amp. I gotta say...ME TOO!_

 

Hehehe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes indeed! Get the MKV! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are going to love this combo!


----------



## mojolo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Comfortable listening level is in the 20-30 range on the volume, but even at "OMG, this hurts!" levels, everything is clean, distinct, smooth, and wonderful. I also tried it with my Etymotic ER-4's, both P and S, and no hiss whatsoever...if it was there, the P version would definitely reveal it, but with nothing playing, and volume all the way up, it's dead silent. When playing music, it's coming from a completely black background, and the noise floor is phenominal. Can't wait for another couple of days!.......

 .......Ok, I take back one small thing...there IS hiss with the Ety ER-4P's, but they are like 27 ohm impedance. I've never heard anything they DON'T have that slight hiss on, so I don't blame the amp. With the S adaptor though (100 ohm) it's gone completely. Gone as well on my 650's and 590's._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MatthewK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So the question on a lot of people's minds is, "what about the hiss??" When I bought this I figured I'd have to also purchase an impedance adapter of some sort. The lowest rated is 32 ohms, and the D2000 is 25 ohms.

 Guess what -- no hiss! (See update below.) That's with the 0404USB turned on, but no sound playing. I still don't quite understand it, maybe I'm missing something. I can only hear hiss when the dial is all the way up to 85. It gets painfully loud at about 50 for me. It's puzzling, I have no idea why this is, perhaps I just have a really clean source or something??

 UPDATE: I disconnected the headphones while the MKV was on and the volume was all the way down, and then I noticed there is some extremely minor hiss. I couldn't even notice the hiss before this though, it's such an insignificant amount, I really have to listen hard for it. I might still consider getting an impedance adapter, but at this point I really don't think it's all that necessary._

 

mine is here now, and i have tried it with two low impedance cans: Denon D2000's (@25 Ohm) and the ATH-ESW9's (@42 Ohm). the Denon's have laid back (upper) mids and slightly laid back highs. my ESW9's have a much greater emphasis on upper mids and a bit more emphasis on the highs.

 my setup is: J River Media Center on a PC > optical out to CIAudio VDA-2 > MKV (w/ stock power cable into a PureAV Power Isolator) > cans

 connected to Denon D2000's:

 - with music playing and volume up to any audible level, i hear no hiss.
 - with my source (J River Media Center on a PC) volume at 0 and MKV volume at Max (100), i hear no hiss.
 - when i have Media Center's volume at Max and the MKV volume at 0, i can hear a faint whipser of the actual music playing in the left ear - but since this is not a situation i would ever find myself in, i am not concerned the least.

 connected to my ESW9's:

 - with music playing and volume up to any audible level, i hear no hiss.
 - with my source (J River Media Center on a PC) volume at 0 and MKV volume at Max (100), i hear a slight hiss. since this is a situation i would never find myself in, i am not concerned the least.
 - with my source (J River Media Center on a PC) volume at 0 and MKV volume at 80, i hear no hiss. (BTW, i would never ever listen at volume 80 for fear of going deaf)
 - when i have Media Center's volume at Max and the MKV volume at 0, i can hear a faint whipser of the actual music playing in the left ear - but since this is not a situation i would ever find myself in, i am not concerned the least.

 conclusion: as long as your source is clean, i don't personally think hiss is a problem with this amp and lower impedance headphones. i could not hear any hiss with the D2000's @ 25 Ohms. i could hear a bit of hiss at MAX volume with the ESW9's - this is only because of their greater emphasis on upper mids and highs.

_i must, however, add that the fans on my PC are audible (though fairly quiet), which could have obfuscated any slight hiss sound._


----------



## MatthewK

_mojolo:_ Thanks for the mini-review. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think the MKV amplifies any problems in your source or power setup. I didn't even realize there was any hiss (since it's so minor) until I unplugged my D2000s while the MKV was on. You might want to try that just to see if you notice any difference. You might also just have a much better audio/power source than I do.


----------



## mojolo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_EDIT: I had several of those moments where you just bust into a ridiculous grin because of how GREAT something sounds...some were of the jaw-dropping "Jesus, that's some DEEP bass!" variety, some were of the "WOW! I never heard that before!" variety. Remastered Led Zeppelin I...omg..._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MatthewK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_First impression -- WOW, crystal clarity! It took my ears a little while to adjust to how sharp and detailed everything is......
 ......The stereo separation is fantastic!! It really does wonderful things to the "Virtual Barbershop" holophonic demo (link at end of this post).

 So far I'm very impressed, and I've only had it for a couple of hours....._

 

lovin' it too!


----------



## mojolo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MatthewK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_mojolo:I think the MKV amplifies any problems in your source or power setup. I didn't even realize there was any hiss (since it's so minor) until I unplugged my D2000s while the MKV was on. You might want to try that just to see if you notice any difference. You might also just have a much better audio/power source than I do._

 

i would need to connect it to a different source away from my PC. if there is any hiss, the slight sound from my PC's fans certainly cover it up.

 i may give this a shot over the next few days though.


----------



## yilmaz196

Which volume level do u use ur mkv? I up to 70-75 , is this normal, or something wrong with mine.


----------



## cafe zeenuts

70 - 75 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mate what phone are you using??? i'm using HD650 and most of the time I'm at 20-25 on the volume dial on the MKV, MAX @ 30 on some cds.


----------



## ciphercomplete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yilmaz196* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which volume level do u use ur mkv? I up to 70-75 , is this normal, or something wrong with mine._

 

How high do you have your source volume turned to? You might need to up your source volume so you don't have to turn your amp up so high. It might not make that big of a difference but typically an amp of any kind needs a certain level of juice from its source to sound its best.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yilmaz196* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which volume level do u use ur mkv? I up to 70-75 , is this normal, or something wrong with mine._

 

It depends on the output of the source. If I hook up my Creative Vision, the volume knob must be ran up much further than with the output of my Zero DAC. With the Zero, very little volume knob travel is required.


----------



## yilmaz196

Penchum, i got zero as dac but volume knob doesnt work, nothing happens when i turn it up. I read before u said, volume knob works when dac output on...


----------



## Golden Monkey

For me, I'm outputting directly from my source (no outboard DAC yet), and my CD/DVD player has pretty hot RCA output, so my normal (and sometimes almost too loud) listening level is 30. For a more comfortable level (like, if I'm just dozing a bit, and don't want it LOUD), I'll set it to 25 or so. Anything louder than 40 is way too high.


----------



## MatthewK

If I put two sources in a covered box (no peeking!) with a switch hooked up to a decaying atom, then my volume goes into a superposition quantum state and it is both too loud and not loud enough at the same time.


----------



## ciphercomplete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MatthewK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I put two sources in a covered box (no peeking!) with a switch hooked up to a decaying atom, then my volume goes into a superposition quantum state and it is both too loud and not loud enough at the same time._

 

Brilliant!


----------



## Golden Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ciphercomplete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Brilliant!_

 

Yes, I found that truly helpful as well...


----------



## mojolo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yilmaz196* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which volume level do u use ur mkv? I up to 70-75 , is this normal, or something wrong with mine._

 

actually, i guess it depends on the sensitivity of the headphone as well. these are the volumes that are comfortable to me, varying by whether i want things at a moderate volume or loud:

 ESW9: 32-42
 D2000: 35-55
 HD650: 45-70

 .....if a headphone has upfront/pronounced mids, i think you'll perceive the volume to be louder too. ESW9 has upfront mids, i don't feel that like i can crank it up any further or it'll hurt my ears. D2000 on the other hand has recessed mids, and i could probably crank past even 60 without hurting my ears if i really wanted to.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mojolo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_actually, i guess it depends on the sensitivity of the headphone as well. these are the volumes that are comfortable to me, varying by whether i want things at a moderate volume or loud:

 ESW9: 32-40
 D2000: 40-60
 HD650: 50-70

 .....if a headphone has upfront/pronounced mids, i think you'll perceive the volume to be louder too. ESW9 has upfront mids, i don't feel that like i can crank it up any further or it'll hurt my ears. D2000 on the other hand has recessed mids, and i could probably crank past even 60 without hurting my ears if i really wanted to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Yeah, I forgot to mention that for my 30-or-so volume setting I'm using HD650's or HD590's. Even the same (actually slightly lower, like 25 or so) with my Ety ER-4s'. 50-70 would fry my eardrums. Like I said, my Denon source is really loud...when I tried to connect it to my HeadRoom AirHead through an RCA to mini cable, the clip LED went berserk...


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yilmaz196* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Penchum, i got zero as dac but volume knob doesnt work, nothing happens when i turn it up. I read before u said, volume knob works when dac output on..._

 

Yes, it will, but you have to push the pre-amp/phones button so the green light comes on. Then the output will be variable with the Zero's knob.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MatthewK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I put two sources in a covered box (no peeking!) with a switch hooked up to a decaying atom, then my volume goes into a superposition quantum state and it is both too loud and not loud enough at the same time._

 

Then you need the latest upgrade box from Ronco, that changes sound stage to the new 5th order event horizon. With one of these, you can feel the 5-D positioning and the highs are like that of an exploding singularity! It's too die for!


----------



## oldson

just put the 627's in my zero (runnig off pc spdif) sounds great!
 would the mk5 make much difference? anyone willing to bet their dangly bits on it?
 cant imagine how it could improve what i am listening to now!
 i have read the comparisons and seen the pics showing the differences between the two. but ..............?
 sell it to me


----------



## tjohnusa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Then you need the latest upgrade box from Ronco, that changes sound stage to the new 5th order event horizon. With one of these, you can feel the 5-D positioning and the highs are like that of an exploding singularity! It's too die for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That's funny.....I think


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oldson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just put the 627's in my zero (runnig off pc spdif) sounds great!
 would the mk5 make much difference? anyone willing to bet their dangly bits on it?
 cant imagine how it could improve what i am listening to now!
 i have read the comparisons and seen the pics showing the differences between the two. but ..............?
 sell it to me_

 

Hey Oldson, What headphones are you using? I forgot.


----------



## oldson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Oldson, What headphones are you using? I forgot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

my headphones are ath-a900
 cheers


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oldson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just put the 627's in my zero (runnig off pc spdif) sounds great!
 would the mk5 make much difference? anyone willing to bet their dangly bits on it?
 cant imagine how it could improve what i am listening to now!
 i have read the comparisons and seen the pics showing the differences between the two. but ..............?
 sell it to me_

 

Refinement and purity of reproduction. Assuming you are using lossless files, and your source is clean and the Zero has the 627's onboard, the difference in sound quality between the MKV and the Zero's onboard headphone amp will show itself in almost every aspect of sound quality. Way better dynamics, more balanced power, and a cleaner, more black noise floor (undetectable). Super quiet passages will reveal details you have not heard before, and louder passages will reveal better note separation along with better details.

 There is one thing to consider though. If you are "satisfied" with the Zero's headphone amp, you have won the war on audio poverty. If you want that extra OMG factor, you'll team up a MKV with the Zero and never look back. Either way, it comes down to getting the best you can afford (or are willing to afford) for your hard earned money. I can recommend the MKV with a clear conscience, because it is a proven and unique SS amp. You just have to decide what works in your best interest.


----------



## oldson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Refinement and purity of reproduction. Assuming you are using lossless files, and your source is clean and the Zero has the 627's onboard, the difference in sound quality between the MKV and the Zero's onboard headphone amp will show itself in almost every aspect of sound quality. Way better dynamics, more balanced power, and a cleaner, more black noise floor (undetectable). Super quiet passages will reveal details you have not heard before, and louder passages will reveal better note separation along with better details.

 There is one thing to consider though. If you are "satisfied" with the Zero's headphone amp, you have won the war on audio poverty. If you want that extra OMG factor, you'll team up a MKV with the Zero and never look back. Either way, it comes down to getting the best you can afford (or are willing to afford) for your hard earned money. I can recommend the MKV with a clear conscience, because it is a proven and unique SS amp. You just have to decide what works in your best interest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks Penchum,
 i guess i will just have to order an amp. either the mk4se or mk5, i would like both!
 if someone put a gun to your head and said "give up one of your LD amps", which would you keep? 
 or would the answer be SHOOT ME!!!?
 cheers


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oldson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Penchum,
 i guess i will just have to order an amp. either the mk4se or mk5, i would like both!
 if someone put a gun to your head and said "give up one of your LD amps", which would you keep? 
 or would the answer be SHOOT ME!!!?
 cheers_

 

I'd tell them to look down, and see my S&W 45 pointing back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've got a decent amount of money wrapped up in my MKIVse, so I suppose I'd at least watch them try to take my MKV.


----------



## oldson

good answer!
 anyway since my last post , i decided on the mkv.
 ordered from David via ebay!
 i know i will still want a tube amp aswell sometime in near future.
 many thanks for your reviews/help!!
 cheers


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oldson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_good answer!
 anyway since my last post , i decided on the mkv.
 ordered from David via ebay!
 i know i will still want a tube amp aswell sometime in near future.
 many thanks for your reviews/help!!
 cheers_

 

Hehehe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are welcome!


----------



## YtseJamer

I'd like to know if someone here has ever tried the Little Dot MKV with Ultrasone headphones ? Particulary with the Edition 9 ?

 Thanks


----------



## worldman

I have been hit with upgraditis and, as a result, a Little Dot MK V will be arriving home soon. I was thinking of trying out the MK VI se, but I was also curious as to how this dual-mono SS amp (same principle as the Rudistor RPX-33 costing 1,300 Euros!) would sound like. I will be doing my listening using my Ultrasone Proline 750 so once I get a good feel of the MK V, I hope to give you a little inexperienced comment on it. Cheers!


----------



## Golden Monkey

Congrats worldman, you'll love it! Nice compliment to your equipment. You've discovered a dirty little secret - dual mono does not need to be overpriced and "exotic".


----------



## tfarney

I tried this question out there, but didn't get much of a reply, so I've decided to venture into the LD MKV thread, which seems to almost be its own forum!

 Where do you think this affordable amp falls in the amp foodchain? Is it of the same class as a Gilmore Lite? A Graham Slee Solo? A Headroom Micro? Ultra Micro?

 Just trying to get a feel for performance level, given that the price is below pretty much everything except very basic stuff. Certainly way below anything of similar design.

 Tim


----------



## YtseJamer

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *worldman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will be doing my listening using my Ultrasone Proline 750 so once I get a good feel of the MK V, I hope to give you a little inexperienced comment on it. Cheers!_


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tfarney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I tried this question out there, but didn't get much of a reply, so I've decided to venture into the LD MKV thread, which seems to almost be its own forum!

 Where do you think this affordable amp falls in the amp foodchain? Is it of the same class as a Gilmore Lite? A Graham Slee Solo? A Headroom Micro? Ultra Micro?

 Just trying to get a feel for performance level, given that the price is below pretty much everything except very basic stuff. Certainly way below anything of similar design.

 Tim_

 

There hasn't been any direct comparisons that I know of. Testimonials from owners of the MKV show it to be an exceptional SS amp. It is unfortunate that an ancient bias toward LD still exists in these forums. If it had been made by someone else, I'm sure it would cost more, would have been reviewed comparatively, and would be highly sought after. One the other hand, I'm glad LD is the maker. Their attention to detail, build quality and customer service are really exceptional, and this shows in the MKV both in design and performance. You just have to hear one to understand how wonderful it really is.


----------



## tfarney

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There hasn't been any direct comparisons that I know of. Testimonials from owners of the MKV show it to be an exceptional SS amp. It is unfortunate that an ancient bias toward LD still exists in these forums. If it had been made by someone else, I'm sure it would cost more, would have been reviewed comparatively, and would be highly sought after. One the other hand, I'm glad LD is the maker. Their attention to detail, build quality and customer service are really exceptional, and this shows in the MKV both in design and performance. You just have to hear one to understand how wonderful it really is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks, Penchum. I wasn't aware of a bias against LD here, but I haven't been around that long. Based in early QC problems perhaps? There doesn't seem to be a bias against Chinese, as the Darkvoice amps seem to be well-regarded.

 Tim


----------



## Navyblue

Since it is a dual mono design, is there an easy way to turn its output into a balanced one?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tfarney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, Penchum. I wasn't aware of a bias against LD here, but I haven't been around that long. Based in early QC problems perhaps? There doesn't seem to be a bias against Chinese, as the Darkvoice amps seem to be well-regarded.

 Tim_

 

Ya, it dates back 4-5 years. Their first truly hassle free amp was the LDII++. They sure have come a long ways since that model. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sword Yang is one heck of a designer/engineer and his talents really show in the MK series. They are coming out with a balanced tube amp, the MKVI, this summer, with a target price of $699. That should get some people's attention.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Navyblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since it is a dual mono design, is there an easy way to turn its output into a balanced one?_

 

That would be interesting. I suppose it could be done, but no idea how. I think one reason why they didn't make it that way in the first place was to keep costs down, but it would be cool if they offered it that way.


----------



## Navyblue

Yeah, I'm no expert in this, but IMO since the design is separate all the way from power supply, isn't kinda moot to have an unbalanced TRS jack in the end?

 Can only hope that both channels aren't "merged" early.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Navyblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I'm no expert in this, but IMO since the design is separate all the way from power supply, isn't kinda moot to have an unbalanced TRS jack in the end?

 Can only hope that both channels aren't "merged" early._

 

My understanding is that this type of design produces far less noise, and is completely separated until the jack. With a single ended jack, more buyers can benefit from this design. One thing is certain, it is a very quiet and dynamic amp. Both of these properties are excellent and this is due to the dual mono setup.


----------



## Grey Massacre

Hello guys,

 I have gone through the 25 pages of this post, I will have some questions. I recently sold my M^3 with bass boost and 637BP/627BP op-amps combination. I found this amp to be too warm with my Beyer's 770's.

 I currently own Darth's V3 and V3XD which are modded 770's. I also have a recabled BlackDragon 325i. The Darth's are on the darkside, I would say they be shinning with good SS amping, a detailed bright sounding amp would be preferred, I am wondering if the MKV would fit the bill...

 Basically I am looking for a solid-state amp in the price range of sub 500$. I am currently waiting for my custom built PPA to be built (bass boost, crossfed, impedance switch and so on). So in the meaning time I this amp has gotten my attention... also I have been looking at the Meier offering. Is there anyone around that can compare this Little dot amp with others relatively in the same range?

 Thanks for your feedback,

 Charles


----------



## tristram

I am currently using a simple Home Rig of Denon CDP > Firestone's Cute Beyond > Beyer DT990 (250ohms, 2005ed). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Though the Cute Beyond has got power aplenty, I do believe there are other budget amps which can offer better sound. Which led me to read all I could find about the MK V in head fi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am wondering if it would be a significant upgrade to the SQ in replacing the Cute Beyond? Anyone with experience of either or both the Cute Beyond and LD MK V can advise here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks in advance.


----------



## pp312

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tristram* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am currently using a simple Home Rig of Denon CDP > Firestone's Cute Beyond > Beyer DT990 (250ohms, 2005ed). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though the Cute Beyond has got power aplenty, I do believe there are other budget amps which can offer better sound. Which led me to read all I could find about the MK V in head fi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am wondering if it would be a significant upgrade to the SQ in replacing the Cute Beyond? Anyone with experience of either or both the Cute Beyond and LD MK V can advise here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks in advance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 I own both Cute Beyond and LD Mk V, but I doubt my opinion will be very helpful as I use HD650s.

 For what it's worth, I actually prefer the Cute Beyond. The LD is almost too neutral for the 650, making a rather bland, too-laid back combination. With the 650, the Cute Beyond brings out more detail, more mid-range timbre, just a more lifelike sound to my ears (I listen to classical/orchestral exclusively). I'm not saying the Cute Beyond is superior overall, simply that it sounds better in this situation, to my ears and with my music. Nevertheless I will go so far as to say: don't underestimate the Cute Beyond. It's easy to be deceived by its size and the fact it's op-amp based, but it's a real sleeper. 

 You're now where I was a month ago, thinking that if something this size and with so few components can sound this good, something much bigger and with far more components must sound proportionately better. Well, it won't. And remember, headphones need only a few millivolts, so size and power output don't have the same impact as with speakers. The cute beyond is a bargain, so don't discard it without listening to the alternatives very carefully.


----------



## tristram

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pp312* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I own both Cute Beyond and LD Mk V, but I doubt my opinion will be very helpful as I use HD650s.

 For what it's worth, I actually prefer the Cute Beyond. The LD is almost too neutral for the 650, making a rather bland, too-laid back combination. With the 650, the Cute Beyond brings out more detail, more mid-range timbre, just a more lifelike sound to my ears (I listen to classical/orchestral exclusively). I'm not saying the Cute Beyond is superior overall, simply that it sounds better in this situation, to my ears and with my music. Nevertheless I will go so far as to say: don't underestimate the Cute Beyond. It's easy to be deceived by its size and the fact it's op-amp based, but it's a real sleeper. 

 You're now where I was a month ago, thinking that if something this size and with so few components can sound this good, something much bigger and with far more components must sound proportionately better. Well, it won't. And remember, headphones need only a few millivolts, so size and power output don't have the same impact as with speakers. The cute beyond is a bargain, so don't discard it without listening to the alternatives very carefully._

 






 Thanks for your good timely advice, phew. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Head-fi is not a wallet-friendly place to be... Lol  It's been some time since my purchase of a home amp and though the Cute Beyond is not too bad for music and female vocals, I find it does not sound as well with male vocals and that the sound's rather sterile at times, even when compared with some of my portable amps which seemed to give a warmer sound and better musicality. 

 After readng much about the LD MK V, I had the impression that the detail level was much higher than the Cute Beyond due to it being a Dual Mono amp and posted reviews that it was dead silent, cleaner, can hear better separation... all leading to my interest in this budget amp that might just do it for me. It's a home amp, amongst top of LD's range, well received by audiophiles here and yet costs a fraction of a R.S. portable! 

 So it's back to more fact-finding for me. I highly suspect the saved funds will just form part of a Predator purchase. Maybe, just maybe. Lol.


----------



## GSRFliege

I have Little Dot MK II and MK V. The MK V very neutrally sounds, I can only confirm. DT880 Edition 2005 do not sound at all so well with MK V. However, with MK II sounds quite clearly better. However, my HD650 sounds much better with MK V than with MK II.

 As to comparison МК 5 with other amplifiers I think, that МК 5 is constructed by principle Beyerdynamic A1. In my opinion they are very similar, МК 5 is little bit more difficultly constructed.

 Little Dot V










 Beyerdynamic A1


----------



## pp312

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tristram* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Thanks for your good timely advice, phew. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Head-fi is not a wallet-friendly place to be... Lol  It's been some time since my purchase of a home amp and though the Cute Beyond is not too bad for music and female vocals, I find it does not sound as well with male vocals and that the sound's rather sterile at times, even when compared with some of my portable amps which seemed to give a warmer sound and better musicality. 

 After readng much about the LD MK V, I had the impression that the detail level was much higher than the Cute Beyond due to it being a Dual Mono amp and posted reviews that it was dead silent, cleaner, can hear better separation... all leading to my interest in this budget amp that might just do it for me. It's a home amp, amongst top of LD's range, well received by audiophiles here and yet costs a fraction of a R.S. portable! 

 So it's back to more fact-finding for me. I highly suspect the saved funds will just form part of a Predator purchase. Maybe, just maybe. Lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Don't take my post as a warning not to buy the LD MkV. It may well suit your phones and your listening taste, and you certainly couldn't call it poor value for money! I'm just warning against assuming it will necessarily be better than the Cute because it's bigger and more expensive. There are other factors involved.

 I'm intrigued by your description of the Cute as occasionally sterile. If anything I'd have said that it veered toward the lively rather than sterile. Also I'm not sure how an amp can be good with music and female vocals but poor with male vocals unless its frequency response is wildly irregular. I suspect this may be due more to your phones or your expectations. While I found the only portable I've been exposed to (a Cmoy) very thin and bassless, the Cute is far from that, at least with the stock OPA 2227 op amp. And here's another point in its favour: the ability to roll op amps to get the sound you want. I wonder if you've experimented in this area at all.

 Anyhow, don't let my comments turn you off the LD; just keep collecting opinions and see what the general trend is. Others here swear by the LD with HD650, so maybe it's MY ears that are at fault.


----------



## Penchum

There are a lot of factors that can give different outcomes. Quality of the source, DAC Opamps and the like, which headphones are being used, and so on.

 As an example, if I play an MP3 file at 320, through my DAC to the MKV, it sounds degraded. At any other time, using the same setup, but using lossless WAV format files, the MKV will blow my socks off! One little thing trips up the end result. A decent SS amp is supposed to amplify without changing the source. This is what the MKV does. It is all about "purity". Other SS amps, this is not always the case.


----------



## tristram

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pp312* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't take my post as a warning not to buy the LD MkV. It may well suit your phones and your listening taste, and you certainly couldn't call it poor value for money! I'm just warning against assuming it will necessarily be better than the Cute because it's bigger and more expensive. There are other factors involved.

 I'm intrigued by your description of the Cute as occasionally sterile. If anything I'd have said that it veered toward the lively rather than sterile. Also I'm not sure how an amp can be good with music and female vocals but poor with male vocals unless its frequency response is wildly irregular. I suspect this may be due more to your phones or your expectations. While I found the only portable I've been exposed to (a Cmoy) very thin and bassless, the Cute is far from that, at least with the stock OPA 2227 op amp. And here's another point in its favour: the ability to roll op amps to get the sound you want. I wonder if you've experimented in this area at all.

 Anyhow, don't let my comments turn you off the LD; just keep collecting opinions and see what the general trend is. Others here swear by the LD with HD650, so maybe it's MY ears that are at fault._

 

No worries. I am not put off to buy a MK V or any amp just because of your opinion. If anything, it just made me all the more interested to hear one for myself where possible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Moreover, it really is some some good value at its price and I do believe different people have different preferences. Just like I preferred a Predator over a Pico, perhaps many choose to think the opposite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Honestly, you only helped put things into perspective by sharing your views and advice. I do not just act by others' suggestions but make my own decisions... especially when it means spending some hard earned cash. Lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I very much agree about SQ can sound good or bad because of synergy from software (music) and/or hardware... or even my ears, perhaps even moods may affect how I perceive them.

 Actually I hate to describe sound, and I know it's so difficult to do so well. I really admire a lot of you guys here who do so well at it and making useful amp reviews and comparisons. Guys like skylab, jamato8, penchum and ... (just to name a few).

 I have not tried op amp rolling as yet. And I have my concerns about maintenance of a tube amp too. But I might just end up getting both MK V and IV like thread starter (looks so nice together too! and good for different presentation of the SQ) someday.

 Sorry if I had strayed off topic for this post. Perhaps I should make a holiday trip to somewhere in China where I could try the LD MK series out and get one I like. Till then, Cute Beyond rules just yet.

 Thanks.


----------



## tristram

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GSRFliege* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have Little Dot MK II and MK V. The MK V very neutrally sounds, I can only confirm. DT880 Edition 2005 do not sound at all so well with MK V. However, with MK II sounds quite clearly better. However, my HD650 sounds much better with MK V than with MK II.

 As to comparison МК 5 with other amplifiers I think, that МК 5 is constructed by principle Beyerdynamic A1. In my opinion they are very similar, МК 5 is little bit more difficultly constructed.

 Little Dot V










 Beyerdynamic A1






_

 

Oh my goodness, the MK V looks so very lovely from the pics... I 've heard the A1 at Jaben shop and it's marvellicious too. And hey, they do seem pretty similar now when I look at them. But the MK V is so much more affordable. Lol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What I worry now is that it may be the warmer tube sound of perhaps a MK tube amp was what I am more looking for rather than a SS amp.


----------



## ILikeHeadphones

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GSRFliege* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The MK V very neutrally sounds, I can only confirm. DT880 Edition 2005 do not sound at all so well with MK V. However, with MK II sounds quite clearly better._

 

Just curious, why does the MKV sound so bad with the DT880? Both of them are supposed to be very neutral. When they are together, is it just too revealing or sibilant? What's actually wrong there?


----------



## pp312

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bananas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is nothing to be surprised with if the Cute Beyond sounds better than the MkV with the HD650.

 The Cute Beyond has all it needs for a headphone amp to sound great: class-A power transistors, DC coupled, opamp that can be replaced with something better than the OPA2227..._

 

Not to hijack this thread, but I'd be interested in others' experience of what IS better than the 2227. I've tried AD823 and 797 and don't consider them better overall. The 797 I could not reliably pick from the 2227; the 823 had a more extended treble and sounded good overall but could be just too bright on some CDs. I've seen other op amps mentioned, never the same one in two consecutive posts, but really the 2227 is a pretty good choice overall, and very detailed. And from my limited experience, I'm not sure the op amp represents more than 5% of the sound anyway. The Cute is always the Cute no matter what op amp you use.


----------



## GSRFliege

*ILikeHeadphones*
 DT880 sounds too neutrally with МК 5. On my taste too neutrally and boringly. But it only my opinion. 
*pp312*
 In occasion of OpAmp I think that they in general give nothing. I too tried OPA2111 and AD8066 but I have not felt a difference. Most likely, МК 5 it is simple Discreet it is constructed. Where OpAmp do not influence a sound signal. Otherwise would not stand in МК 5 OpAmp for 50 cents.

 Beyerdynamic A1 is, by the way, a Discreetly built up amplifier.


----------



## pp312

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GSRFliege* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*ILikeHeadphones*
 DT880 sounds too neutrally with МК 5. On my taste too neutrally and boringly. But it only my opinion._

 

Well, this pretty much how I feel about the Mk V/HD650; to my ears it's just not a good match. The HD650 needs a lively amp and the Mk V isn't lively, despite some comments here to that effect. In fact when I first listened to it I was surprised, as after reading all the posts here I was expecting a quite sharp, even harsh sound until full burn in. Instead I heard what I can only describe as a tube-like sound: full, warm, somewhat indistinct and with a laid back treble. Since then it's had at least a hundred hours burn in but I can't in all honesty say that the sound has changed dramatically; it still sounds like a tube amp to me. Which is fine with the right headphone--maybe an AKG 701 or one of the better Grados. I'd be interested to hear how other phones sound with the Mk V and what are the best matches.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pp312* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, this pretty much how I feel about the Mk V/HD650; to my ears it's just not a good match. The HD650 needs a lively amp and the Mk V isn't lively, despite some comments here to that effect. In fact when I first listened to it I was surprised, as after reading all the posts here I was expecting a quite sharp, even harsh sound until full burn in. Instead I heard what I can only describe as a tube-like sound: full, warm, somewhat indistinct and with a laid back treble. Since then it's had at least a hundred hours burn in but I can't in all honesty say that the sound has changed dramatically; it still sounds like a tube amp to me. Which is fine with the right headphone--maybe an AKG 701 or one of the better Grados. I'd be interested to hear how other phones sound with the Mk V and what are the best matches._

 

What about your source? I'm sure this has to play in the overall end result too. While I prefer to listen to my MKV with my HD-600's, I do listen to it with my HD-650s and love the results.


----------



## GSRFliege

*Penchum*

 Penchum! To you accordingly huge gratitude from me for excellent reviews Lttle Dot of amplifiers! Excellent work which has helped to me at a choice! Thanks.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GSRFliege* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Penchum*

 Penchum! To you accordingly huge gratitude from me for excellent reviews Lttle Dot of amplifiers! Excellent work which has helped to me at a choice! Thanks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks for the kind words. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They do make some seriously nice amps.


----------



## pp312

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What about your source? I'm sure this has to play in the overall end result too. While I prefer to listen to my MKV with my HD-600's, I do listen to it with my HD-650s and love the results._

 

Choice of Marantz CD17 MkII or a couple of Sony early 90s budget units (both surprisingly good). My opinion has stayed constant with all sources. 

 Just to be clear I'm not suggesting the LD is anything but an excellent amp. It's just that to me it sounds laid back and the 650 doesn't need laid back (which perhaps could explain why you prefer the LD with the 600, which is definitely more forward and incisive than the 650).


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pp312* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Choice of Marantz CD17 MkII or a couple of Sony early 90s budget units (both surprisingly good). My opinion has stayed constant with all sources. 

 Just to be clear I'm not suggesting the LD is anything but an excellent amp. It's just that to me it sounds laid back and the 650 doesn't need laid back (which perhaps could explain why you prefer the LD with the 600, which is definitely more forward and incisive than the 650)._

 

No problem at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sometimes, other factors play into impressions easily. When I first got my HD-650's, I thought they were dark. After about 200 hours, they no longer gave me that impression. The MKV also needed at least 100 hours to mature, it has some big caps in there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If your's has all the needed hours, then I'm not sure where the differences are. You may want to pick up a pair of HD-600's if it is a taste issue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Have a good one!


----------



## oldson

my mkv arrived today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 only a week after ordering, brilliant service from LD!!
 just need some decent interconnects and power cable now.
 but it sounds great already with my bog standard leads


----------



## EdF

I'm a few weeks late on an update to my previous review but when I saw Oldson's request for a interconnect and power cord recommendation I decided to post.

 I purchased the MK V, PS Audio .5 meter Transcendent interconnect and PS Audio Power Punch power cord at the same time to use with my AKG 701s. So all three have been burning in at the same time. This makes it a little difficult to detect which component is influencing which sonic characteristics. And add to the fact from my experience that while it might take the MK V only 100 hours to burn in it typically take cables and power cords 400 hours to burn in. I knew I would have to be patient and wait the full 400 hours to come to a complete conclusion on the performance of each and the combined synergy.

 At 100 hours I was very pleased with the sound quality of the three items. I found the result to be highly resolving but slightly on the cool side and a maybe little too vivid for extended listening. There was also a touch of grain which I attributed to lack of burn in of the power cord and interconnect.

 At 400 hours, there was a remarkable transformation. It was like I purchased a new digital frontend. The sound became very natural and relaxed. No digital or solid-state edge. The music came through holistically. Instruments and vocals retained their natural warmth. (It wasn't the added artificial warmth of a compenent designed to add warmth.) The trio provides a superb combination of musicality and extreme high resolution. A very difficult goal to achieve; and often at odds with each other to achieve. I literally cannot point to one deficiency in the sound quality.

 I listen to mostly acoustic straight ahead jazz and jazz vocalists of contemporary recording artists. The quality of today's recording engineering especially for live jazz recordings can be exceptional. Listening to these recordings (lossless files) with combination of the AKG 701s, MK V, PS Audio Transcendent and Power Punch is a wonderful musical experience that transports you to the live venue. I can't ask for anything more!


----------



## worldman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pfillion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd like to know if someone here has ever tried the Little Dot MKV with Ultrasone headphones ? Particulary with the Edition 9 ?

 Thanks_

 

Well, my MK V finally arrived! I unpacked and immediately connected it to my system to see how it sounds through my Ultrasone Proline 750. FYI, this is a second hand MK V and it is my understanding that it has more than 100 hours of burn-in done already.

 Physical side : This is one very nicely built, tank-like piece of machinery. All the buttons and connections are laid out very neatly. The power light (red/green) and the source selection lights (bright blue) are of different colours. Cosmetically very well done, but it would be better if the selection lights could be dimmed a bit. Because of its Class A amp nature, the amp runs hot and therefore the casing becomes warm after extended usage. This is not an issue since all Class A amps run hot. The volume knob could have been made prettier, but I really like the feel I get when turning it. Smooth movement with just the correct amount of pressure.

 Soundwise : I still have long ways to go until I can more accurately review its sound, but what I can say is that you will not be disappointed if solid state sound is what you are looking for. Crystal clear highs, well defined mids, low and POWERFUL bass, that's what you get from the beginning. When I first heard its sound, I got the impression that I was standing outside on a -10 degree celsius winter morning with clear blue sky and a landscape with thick white snow covering the land together with dark green forest. It definitely is not a "jazz bar" "smoky room" type style of sound, but it is very impressive in its very accurate but at the same time musically shiny way. If you have a dark headphone, this amp will certainly bring life to it. As for my Proline 750, I initially thought that SQ was a lot brighter than what I have usually been hearing, but that feeling soon disappeared after extended hearing. By the way, DO NOT USE BAD SOURCE! This amp is an "in-your-face" type amp which will cruelly show all deficiencies in your source. Use quality recording CDs or FLAC. Very clear, uncoloured sound. But, that's how I like my equipment to be so I am very happy on this point.

 One of the first things I did was to see if there are any noise coming from the unit when turned on without any source plugged to it. Perhaps it's because of my PL750's very sensitive nature, but I was able to hear a very slight constant hissing sound which remains at a constant level even with volume change. I am not saying that this will bother you for your normal use, but I cannot support the claim that the unit is totally dark silent. In comparison, my Stello DP200's headphone output is TOTALLY SILENT even when its volume is maxed out.

 So, this is just my initial impression of the MKV. Value/performance wise, I think this is a terrific product with very impressive sound. Some issues would be (1) the unit does not achieve totally dark zero-noise level, (2) you can notice what's playing on source A while you are on source B playing nothing at maximum volume, (3) an addition of a loop-out would have helped. So, my first impression is, this is a very impressive amp that anyone thinking about going solid state should really seriously consider. And yes, MK V goes very well with Ultrasone headphones.


----------



## QQQ

Glad to hear it's good. Really considering this amp as near-future buy.
 Note: it's not class "A", it's push-pull.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *worldman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Some issues would be (1) the unit does not achieve totally dark zero-noise level, (2) you can notice what's playing on source A while you are on source B playing nothing at maximum volume, (3) an addition of a loop-out would have helped. So, my first impression is, this is a very impressive amp that anyone thinking about going solid state should really seriously consider. And yes, MK V goes very well with Ultrasone headphones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Excellent mini-review! I'm also glad that it works well with your headphones! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are absolutely correct about the bad source sounds bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't stand to listen to compressed audio files with the MKV. Lossless files or CD sources sound great!

 I wanted to clarify a few items, and since you made mention of them in your review, I thought it best to go ahead and get them out here. Some of this you may already know (sorry about that), but others might not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One the issue of the "zero-noise level", I think there is a misunderstanding with many folks on this issue. Turning the volume knob to maximum, to see if any noise is present, when no signal is being amplified, doesn't tell much of anything. It isn't a "real world" test of the amps ability to "not" add noise to your music. Many excellent amps will give you some kind of noise when opened all the way up, with nothing to amplify. Others, assume a "mute" state because no source is present, and you'll hear nothing from them either. What is most important, is whether an amp will give you noise at levels you actually use, and while a signal is being amplified. This is where terms like "zero-noise level" come from, and this is where they are most appropriately used. It is "real world", because the levels are actually used.

 I have talked with DavidZ at Little-Dot, about the crosstalk between A & B if both are active. He told me that the A&B is just a selector, not a comparison platform. It is assumed that you will only have A or B active at one time, so no cross-talk is then possible. If you wanted to switch to the other selection, you would be powering down the first source, so no cross-talk is possible. I tested this, and he is right. As long as you switch and power down the first source, you will hear nothing at all.

 I also asked him about the "no pre-amp out" on the MKV. He told me that everything went into making the MKV as quiet as possible, and if they had given it a pre-amp output, it would have added noise, and made the MKV more expensive. Their goal was to optimize the MKV to be as dynamic as possible, without adding additional noise.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *worldman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Physical side : 
 One of the first things I did was to see if there are any noise coming from the unit when turned on without any source plugged to it. Perhaps it's because of my PL750's very sensitive nature, but I was able to hear a very slight constant hissing sound which remains at a constant level even with volume change. I am not saying that this will bother you for your normal use, but I cannot support the claim that the unit is totally dark silent. In comparison, my Stello DP200's headphone output is TOTALLY SILENT even when its volume is maxed out.

 So, this is just my initial impression of the MKV. Value/performance wise, I think this is a terrific product with very impressive sound. Some issues would be (1) the unit does not achieve totally dark zero-noise level, (2) you can notice what's playing on source A while you are on source B playing nothing at maximum volume, (3) an addition of a loop-out would have helped. So, my first impression is, this is a very impressive amp that anyone thinking about going solid state should really seriously consider. And yes, MK V goes very well with Ultrasone headphones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Keep in mind that the 750's are pretty low impedance (40 ohms), and others with low impedance phones have noted this noise as well. I don't hear it with my HD650's, but can really hear it with the Etymotics. If it becomes bothersome to you, you can always add an impedance adaptor to your headphone cable to squash that noise. 

 As for the heat issue, I find the amp gets warm, but not really hot. I wouldn't put a candle on top of it, but it's not like it's going to melt a CD or anything.

 Also, you can replace the knobs like Penchum did to bling it up a bit...youcan order them from Parts Express. I'm thinking of getting some myself, but that's like priority 1,000 on my list right now, lol.

 Great review, by the way...I'm glad is does well with other nice high end phones. I'm really happy with it driving the Senns, that's for sure.


----------



## worldman

Penchum & Golden Monkey,

 Thanks for your kind words. This was my first mini review and reading reviews made by others (yes, Penchum, yours have helped a lot) gave me good guidance and what/how to write.

 I'll consider your kind suggestions such as a replacement knob and adaptor, but I think I'll first try getting some serious quality interconnect between my DP200 and MK V to see how far this great amp will go delivering tear-inducing musical bliss.


----------



## Golden Monkey

LOL, yeah, "bang for the buck" (or pound or Euro for that matter) won't see any return on a new knob...IC's are next on my list for sure. *grumble*...stoopid Monster cables...


----------



## worldman

By the way, I just realised that my Stello DP200's preamp section is also a Class A amp with dual-mono configuration. So, my system is essentially "DAC --> Class A Dual-mono preamp --> Class A Dual-mono head-amp --> HP". Perhaps this is one reason behind its clean & powerful sound.

 Anyone else using dual-mono preamp to feed the MK V?


----------



## DarkAngel

*Gentlemen*
 After seeing those pix of dual mono layout of LD MkV amp I had to order one at the current price!

 My new set-up will be:
 Vista Computer > Keces DA-151 USB Dac > Little Dot MkV Amp > Headphones

 Current set-up
 Vista Computer > Ray Samuels Predator USB Dac/Amp > Headphones


----------



## Golden Monkey

Good choice for the pairing with the Keces DAC! YOu should love what they do for your current headphone lineup, if your profile is up to date.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *worldman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By the way, I just realised that my Stello DP200's preamp section is also a Class A amp with dual-mono configuration. So, my system is essentially "DAC --> Class A Dual-mono preamp --> Class A Dual-mono head-amp --> HP". Perhaps this is one reason behind its clean & powerful sound.

 Anyone else using dual-mono preamp to feed the MK V?_

 

That's interesting! I'm now very curious. Are you using the pre-amp's output (normally for seperate amp) into the MKV?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DarkAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Gentlemen*
 After seeing those pix of dual mono layout of LD MkV amp I had to order one at the current price!

 My new set-up will be:
 Vista Computer > Keces DA-151 USB Dac > Little Dot MkV Amp > Headphones

 Current set-up
 Vista Computer > Ray Samuels Predator USB Dac/Amp > Headphones

 If not for the shipping charges the Keces 151 Dac/Little Dot MkV combo cost about the same as the tiny RSA Predator........hopefully I will hear some improvement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I agree 100%. When I first saw the pics of the MKV internals, I had to go back and do a double take on the price! When I discovered it had the dual inputs, I didn't even hesitate with the purchase. It was like finding the amp I had always been looking for, but could not find. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What it has done for my analog and digital systems, is truly fantastic.

 I'm fairly sure you will hear the improvements right out of the box, but even more so after the MKV "matures" for 100hrs. With your headphone lineup, you should have a load of fun!


----------



## worldman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's interesting! I'm now very curious. Are you using the pre-amp's output (normally for seperate amp) into the MKV?_

 

Yes, I am.

 You see, the DP200's preamp is well known for its superior capability and versatility and, since preamps are normally used to feed sound signals to mainframe amplifiers, obviously it is also possible to use it to feed signals to a headphone amplifier. One reason for using the preamp is because I am then able to control the volume of my amp through DP200's remote control with MKV's volume control set at 12 o'clock on top of being able to also remotely control my RC5 coded Marantz CD-63se CD player with the same remote control. Extremely convenient!

 The DP200 is essentially a clever combination of the industry leading Stello DA220 DAC with the equally praised Stello P200 (perfect dual-mono, fully symmetrical design) preamplifier. They share the same tonal qualities, therefore enabling remotely controlled uncoloured sound relay from the DAC to the headphone amplifier.

 For your reference, you can check out the following sites regarding the DP200.

April Music

SoundStage! Equipment Review - Stello DP200 Digital-to-Analog Converter/Preamplifier (8/2004)


----------



## anadin

Im very close to pulling the trigger and ordering a Keces DA-151 USB Dac & Little Dot MkV Amp. 

 Does anyone know a vendor that is selling both these items together, maybe I can get some kind of small discount.

 Also can someone tell me what size headphone-out the Little Dot MkV has, many thanks.


----------



## Currawong

The MKV has a 1/4" TRS output, ie: full-size headphone socket. I don't know if MKV's are sold anywhere but the official eBay seller, who will also sell you one if you email him directly.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The MKV has a 1/4" TRS output, ie: full-size headphone socket. I don't know if MKV's are sold anywhere but the official eBay seller, who will also sell you one if you email him directly._

 

If you buy directly from Little-Dot, via PayPal, you'll get a small discount for leaving eBay out of the picture.


----------



## DarkAngel

LD mk V amp and Keces 151 USB dac have arrived.


----------



## DarkAngel

Next


----------



## SockMan!

I got my MKV yesterday; it's been great for my HD600s! The only things that I can complain about are tiny nitpicks.

 For example, the metal casing on mine tends to vibrate and make a low hum; probably due to transformer vibration. It's easily 'fixed' by putting something on top of it, but I might consider opening it up an seeing if there's space to apply Dynamat (or something similar) as a more permanent solution.

 I also seem to have a ground loop issue; though that's a problem with my setup not with the amp. Strangely enough, the hum is loud with my own power cable but is almost non-existent when I use the thin power cable included with the amp. Odd.

 Anyway, I'm happy with the amp. It's certainly a set up from my Total Bithead and I can't complain about the price!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SockMan!* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got my MKV yesterday; it's been great for my HD600s! The only things that I can complain about are tiny nitpicks.

 For example, the metal casing on mine tends to vibrate and make a low hum; probably due to transformer vibration. It's easily 'fixed' by putting something on top of it, but I might consider opening it up an seeing if there's space to apply Dynamat (or something similar) as a more permanent solution.

 I also seem to have a ground loop issue; though that's a problem with my setup not with the amp. Strangely enough, the hum is loud with my own power cable but is almost non-existent when I use the thin power cable included with the amp. Odd.

 Anyway, I'm happy with the amp. It's certainly a set up from my Total Bithead and I can't complain about the price!_

 

It almost sounds like you have the MKV sitting close to some kind of interference? Also, if you plug everything that makes up your system into one outlet, this gets rid of most loop issues. Worth trying anyway.


----------



## mojolo

i now have the dual mono LD MKV sitting side-by-side the dual mono Rudistor RPX-33.

 i'll make this quick since i'm not qualified to do a full review.

 HD-650: they both drive the HD-650's fine.

 the MKV is very detailed and neutral. certain sounds are just more distinct with it in the upper mids and treble. while i wouldn't call it harsh, it does veer a little in that direction when compared with the RPX-33.

 the RPX-33 can come off at first as sounding less detailed. it has a way of presenting detailed highs in a really smooth fashion - no sharpness whatsoever. the sound is liquidy smooth, gooey, like you can melt into the music. overall, it's a more musical beast.

 Denon D2000:

 the MKV doesn't quite have enough current to drive these to their best. whereas the Rudistor presents a tight, punchy bass (as much as is possible with Denon's, at least), the MKV can leave it feeling a little more bloomy - still pretty good though.

 overall, the MKV is a great value and sounds pretty darn good to my ears, but the Rudistor's extra refinement and power is what the extra dough gets you.


----------



## worldman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mojolo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i now have the dual mono LD MKV sitting side-by-side the dual mono Rudistor RPX-33.

 i'll make this quick since i'm not qualified to do a full review.

 HD-650: they both drive the HD-650's fine.

 the MKV is very detailed and neutral. certain sounds are just more distinct with it in the upper mids and treble. while i wouldn't call it harsh, it does veer a little in that direction when compared with the RPX-33.

 the RPX-33 can come off at first as sounding less detailed. it has a way of presenting detailed highs in a really smooth fashion - no sharpness whatsoever. the sound is liquidy smooth, gooey, like you can melt into the music. overall, it's a more musical beast.

 Denon D2000:

 the MKV doesn't quite have enough current to drive these to their best. whereas the Rudistor presents a tight, punchy bass (as much as is possible with Denon's, at least), the MKV can leave it feeling a little more bloomy - still pretty good though.

 overall, the MKV is a great value and sounds pretty darn good to my ears, but the Rudistor's extra refinement and power is what the extra dough gets you._

 

Thanks for that mini review mojolo. I was curious how the MKV would compare to the much more expensive and highly regarded Rudistor. So, in terms of cost vs performance, your verdict is that the MKV is still a winner... If I have the opportunity, I would also like to try to get my hands on a rudi and do a comparison.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mojolo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i now have the dual mono LD MKV sitting side-by-side the dual mono Rudistor RPX-33.

 i'll make this quick since i'm not qualified to do a full review.

 HD-650: they both drive the HD-650's fine.

 the MKV is very detailed and neutral. certain sounds are just more distinct with it in the upper mids and treble. while i wouldn't call it harsh, it does veer a little in that direction when compared with the RPX-33.

 the RPX-33 can come off at first as sounding less detailed. it has a way of presenting detailed highs in a really smooth fashion - no sharpness whatsoever. the sound is liquidy smooth, gooey, like you can melt into the music. overall, it's a more musical beast.

 Denon D2000:

 the MKV doesn't quite have enough current to drive these to their best. whereas the Rudistor presents a tight, punchy bass (as much as is possible with Denon's, at least), the MKV can leave it feeling a little more bloomy - still pretty good though.

 overall, the MKV is a great value and sounds pretty darn good to my ears, but the Rudistor's extra refinement and power is what the extra dough gets you._

 

Curious. How long have you had the MKV? Thanks!


----------



## YtseJamer

Thanks for the review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *worldman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, my MK V finally arrived! I unpacked and immediately connected it to my system to see how it sounds through my Ultrasone Proline 750. FYI, this is a second hand MK V and it is my understanding that it has more than 100 hours of burn-in done already.

 Physical side : This is one very nicely built, tank-like piece of machinery. All the buttons and connections are laid out very neatly. The power light (red/green) and the source selection lights (bright blue) are of different colours. Cosmetically very well done, but it would be better if the selection lights could be dimmed a bit. Because of its Class A amp nature, the amp runs hot and therefore the casing becomes warm after extended usage. This is not an issue since all Class A amps run hot. The volume knob could have been made prettier, but I really like the feel I get when turning it. Smooth movement with just the correct amount of pressure.

 Soundwise : I still have long ways to go until I can more accurately review its sound, but what I can say is that you will not be disappointed if solid state sound is what you are looking for. Crystal clear highs, well defined mids, low and POWERFUL bass, that's what you get from the beginning. When I first heard its sound, I got the impression that I was standing outside on a -10 degree celsius winter morning with clear blue sky and a landscape with thick white snow covering the land together with dark green forest. It definitely is not a "jazz bar" "smoky room" type style of sound, but it is very impressive in its very accurate but at the same time musically shiny way. If you have a dark headphone, this amp will certainly bring life to it. As for my Proline 750, I initially thought that SQ was a lot brighter than what I have usually been hearing, but that feeling soon disappeared after extended hearing. By the way, DO NOT USE BAD SOURCE! This amp is an "in-your-face" type amp which will cruelly show all deficiencies in your source. Use quality recording CDs or FLAC. Very clear, uncoloured sound. But, that's how I like my equipment to be so I am very happy on this point.

 One of the first things I did was to see if there are any noise coming from the unit when turned on without any source plugged to it. Perhaps it's because of my PL750's very sensitive nature, but I was able to hear a very slight constant hissing sound which remains at a constant level even with volume change. I am not saying that this will bother you for your normal use, but I cannot support the claim that the unit is totally dark silent. In comparison, my Stello DP200's headphone output is TOTALLY SILENT even when its volume is maxed out.

 So, this is just my initial impression of the MKV. Value/performance wise, I think this is a terrific product with very impressive sound. Some issues would be (1) the unit does not achieve totally dark zero-noise level, (2) you can notice what's playing on source A while you are on source B playing nothing at maximum volume, (3) an addition of a loop-out would have helped. So, my first impression is, this is a very impressive amp that anyone thinking about going solid state should really seriously consider. And yes, MK V goes very well with Ultrasone headphones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## pp312

I'm rather surprised by the descriptions of the LD MkV as "solid state", "crystal clear", "in your face". My impression is the exact opposite: the MkV sounds to me very tube-like, with a full bass and lower midrange and quite "soft" treble. I simple canot equate my MkV with any of the descriptions posted so far? Is it possible LD have made running changes in production? ( I ordered mine about a month ago). Or are my ears further gone than I thought?


----------



## QQQ

pp312, it depends on headphones you're using.


----------



## penguindude

If anyones experiencing any constant hiss, try eliminating the 3rd pin (ground) by using a 2 pin travel adapter. I have found ground loop buzz to exist in many electronics, even my new Samsung monitor has ground loop buzz.


----------



## mojolo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *worldman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for that mini review mojolo. I was curious how the MKV would compare to the much more expensive and highly regarded Rudistor. So, in terms of cost vs performance, your verdict is that the MKV is still a winner... If I have the opportunity, I would also like to try to get my hands on a rudi and do a comparison._

 

second hand Rudi's offer a lot of value too. you couldn't go wrong with either, depending on how much you'd like to spend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Curious. How long have you had the MKV? Thanks!_

 

i also purchased the MKV second. i've had it for a couple weeks i suppose. i'm sure it has over 100 hours, but i'm not sure how many hours exactly. directly compared to the Rudi, i imagine many amps would tend towards harsh - detailed and smooth is Rudistor's signature from what i've read and heard. it isn't to say that they really are harsh, but just in comparison.

 the Rudistor is the best amp i've owned to date. i guess i was expecting to be blown away by it at first, which i wasn't. its qualities are more subtle and grown on you more as you learn its sound.


----------



## cafe zeenuts

A new look on Little Dot MK V.

 When I first got the MKV I was using Sony Mdr-V6 and for source I have Zero Dac plug-in input 1 and Yamaha DV-S5860 in input 2. Using BJC ICs Belden 89259 for ZERO and LC-1 for Yamaha. The Yamaha is the transport for Zero DAC link via BJC coaxial cable.

 First impression using this setup was @#$* something was wrong with my amp, I was hearing heaps of background noise with just the V6 in the amp and all sources plug-in and turn on and no music playing. 

 The first step I took to get rid of the noise is upgrade to HD-650, straight away the HD-650 reduce the background noise/hiss down to a quite level but if I concentrate hard enough in a quite environment I can still hear a tiny bit of noise/hiss.

 So next step I try was unplugging all sources from the amp and turn the MK V on with just HD-650 plug-in. And bingo the amp was dead silent, floor noise is black as black can be. 

 So now I know that it’s my source is very noisy, the more source I plug-in to my MK V the more noise/hiss I can hear on my headphone. My tip is only just plug one source in the amp even though it can take two sources input.

 The MK V I feel is a very sensitive amp so be careful with the source you plug in to the amp. A noisy source will guarantee you’ll be hearing background noise/hiss. The MK V is dead silent with HD-650 in and no source hook up to the amp. 

 I’m now using 840c as my source hook up to the MK V and I’m happy to report that the 840c floor noise is very black I can’t hear any additional noise on my amp, it’s just dead silent.

 The sound from the 840c is detail, real and very neutral.

 Cheers


----------



## oldson

i love my mkv
 never heard a tube amp, but when i buy one, guess where it is coming from???


----------



## DarkAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *penguindude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If anyones experiencing any constant hiss, try eliminating the 3rd pin (ground) by using a 2 pin travel adapter. I have found ground loop buzz to exist in many electronics, even my new Samsung monitor has ground loop buzz._

 

Are these generally safe to use for a small headphone amp?
 (I am an amatuer with electrical matters, just want to make sure)


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *penguindude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If anyones experiencing any constant hiss, try eliminating the 3rd pin (ground) by using a 2 pin travel adapter. I have found ground loop buzz to exist in many electronics, even my new Samsung monitor has ground loop buzz._

 

This unfortunately wont work on the MKV. It wont power on without the ground.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mojolo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i now have the dual mono LD MKV sitting side-by-side the dual mono Rudistor RPX-33.

 i'll make this quick since i'm not qualified to do a full review.

 HD-650: they both drive the HD-650's fine.

 the MKV is very detailed and neutral. certain sounds are just more distinct with it in the upper mids and treble. while i wouldn't call it harsh, it does veer a little in that direction when compared with the RPX-33.

 the RPX-33 can come off at first as sounding less detailed. it has a way of presenting detailed highs in a really smooth fashion - no sharpness whatsoever. the sound is liquidy smooth, gooey, like you can melt into the music. overall, it's a more musical beast.

 Denon D2000:

 the MKV doesn't quite have enough current to drive these to their best. whereas the Rudistor presents a tight, punchy bass (as much as is possible with Denon's, at least), the MKV can leave it feeling a little more bloomy - still pretty good though.

 overall, the MKV is a great value and sounds pretty darn good to my ears, but the Rudistor's extra refinement and power is what the extra dough gets you._

 

Please do considering doing a review after the MKV has burned in, even a mini-review, as yours was very helpful.


----------



## SockMan!

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It almost sounds like you have the MKV sitting close to some kind of interference? Also, if you plug everything that makes up your system into one outlet, this gets rid of most loop issues. Worth trying anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks for the advice; though I already have everything plugged into a single UPS (I'm using a soundcard as the only source). I'll try a HumX or a ground loop isolator and see if that eliminates the buzzing.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pp312* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm rather surprised by the descriptions of the LD MkV as "solid state", "crystal clear", "in your face". My impression is the exact opposite: the MkV sounds to me very tube-like, with a full bass and lower midrange and quite "soft" treble. I simple canot equate my MkV with any of the descriptions posted so far? Is it possible LD have made running changes in production? ( I ordered mine about a month ago). Or are my ears further gone than I thought?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *QQQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_pp312, it depends on headphones you're using._

 

I agree. I've noticed this as well. I guess that shows us just how much difference there is between headphones these days.


----------



## pp312

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *QQQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_pp312, it depends on headphones you're using._

 


 A well burnt in pair of 650s. 

 Also, I too am experiencing buzzes with everything plugged into a $100 mains/surge filter outlet. Moving the LD away from other components doesn't seem to achieve much. I haven't tried anything else yet.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *penguindude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If anyones experiencing any constant hiss, try eliminating the 3rd pin (ground) by using a 2 pin travel adapter. I have found ground loop buzz to exist in many electronics, even my new Samsung monitor has ground loop buzz._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DarkAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are these generally safe to use for a small headphone amp?
 (I am an amatuer with electrical matters, just want to make sure)_

 

Here is a good read on this subject: Methods for breaking ground loop

 Bottom line (quote): "NEVER use a three wire to two wire adapter on ANY piece of audio gear where a human can POSSIBLY come into contact with it."


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pp312* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A well burnt in pair of 650s. 

 Also, I too am experiencing buzzes with everything plugged into a $100 mains/surge filter outlet. Moving the LD away from other components doesn't seem to achieve much. I haven't tried anything else yet._

 

Just a couple of possibilities. With my notebook, I got buzzes from the Wi-Fi being turned on. If I took it into the next room, my router was making it buzz. Cordless phones can do this too. I've been told that LCD panels can do this too. That's all I can think of, off the top of my head.


----------



## anadin

I just ordered a Keces DA-151 DAC.

 Now its time to order a Little Dot MK V, I hope they make a decent pairing.


----------



## Brando

How does this stack up against the gilmore lite for use with ath-ad2000's? The gilmore was recommended to me on the grounds that it has good synergy with my phones but who knows. I found a used glite for $250 today but I think someone beat me to the punch with the sale so I may have a little more time to think.


----------



## anadin

Thats me sorted, one Keces DA-151 DAC and a Little Dot MK V ordered.

 Let the wait begin.


----------



## Grey Massacre

I have ordered the MKV and a nice powercord, my source will be a Squeezebox and I am looking forward to power my Darth's and probably some Sextett's in the future! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will post my impression once tested!

 Charles


----------



## worldman

I have been continually listening to my MK V going back through all of my CD collection and I can honestly say that this is one excellent sounding headphone amplifier. Powerful, detailed, very clear and smooth treble, and it seems to keep getting better...

 Again, I reiterate the fact that the MK V will RUTHLESSLY show you all, if any, flaws that you have with your source. Last night, I was playing a CD which I am very familiar with and I momentarily thought that my headphone setup was malfunctioning somewhere because of a sudden degradation in the music I was hearing. Sound became harsh. I played another CD. Smoothness..... Went back. Harsh..... The recording was at fault, and I had not noticed this before.... I had listened to this CD so many time before and this was certainly a shocker for me.

 But, nothing in this world is 100% perfect, and so is my MK V. I still keep occasionally hearing this very very subtle white background noise, especially on very quiet passages while playing classical music. No such problem with most other types of music. As Golden Monkey has said, this must have something to do with my very sensitive Proline 750. Or, perhaps better interconnects may cure this? I'll have to see.

 And so, my happy listening continues....


----------



## tfarney

Is the Mk V available through any US dealers who allow a trial period? I'm at the beginning of the process of trying out a few amps and this one would definitely be on the list if a trial is a possibility. And on a separate note, this is really interesting:

  Quote:


 How does this stack up against the gilmore lite for use with ath-ad2000's? The gilmore was recommended to me on the grounds that it has good synergy with my phones but who knows. I found a used glite for $250 today but I think someone beat me to the punch with the sale so I may have a little more time to think. 
 

An amp that has a reputation for such neutrality that it is referred to as a "wire with gain" has synergy with a headphone that has a reputation for being very bright? Someone must love treble. That's fine, but not what is usually discussed as "good synergy" around these parts. But I'm not really sure I believe in synergy, anyway. If you have a DAC and an amp that are reasonably neutral and capable of driving the load, and you don't like what you're hearing, I think you either don't like the recording or you don't like your phones. Equalizing with expensive electronic components has never struck me as an intuitive path.

 Tim


----------



## YtseJamer

I'm glad to see that your Pro 750 are working well with the MKV.

 I can't wait to try the MKV with my Edition 9. I hope that I will receive it next week.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *worldman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been continually listening to my MK V going back through all of my CD collection and I can honestly say that this is one excellent sounding headphone amplifier. Powerful, detailed, very clear and smooth treble, and it seems to keep getting better...

 Again, I reiterate the fact that the MK V will RUTHLESSLY show you all, if any, flaws that you have with your source. Last night, I was playing a CD which I am very familiar with and I momentarily thought that my headphone setup was malfunctioning somewhere because of a sudden degradation in the music I was hearing. Sound became harsh. I played another CD. Smoothness..... Went back. Harsh..... The recording was at fault, and I had not noticed this before.... I had listened to this CD so many time before and this was certainly a shocker for me.

 But, nothing in this world is 100% perfect, and so is my MK V. I still keep occasionally hearing this very very subtle white background noise, especially on very quiet passages while playing classical music. No such problem with most other types of music. As Golden Monkey has said, this must have something to do with my very sensitive Proline 750. Or, perhaps better interconnects may cure this? I'll have to see.

 And so, my happy listening continues...._


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tfarney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the Mk V available through any US dealers who allow a trial period? I'm at the beginning of the process of trying out a few amps and this one would definitely be on the list if a trial is a possibility. And on a separate note, this is really interesting:



 An amp that has a reputation for such neutrality that it is referred to as a "wire with gain" has synergy with a headphone that has a reputation for being very bright? Someone must love treble. That's fine, but not what is usually discussed as "good synergy" around these parts. But I'm not really sure I believe in synergy, anyway. If you have a DAC and an amp that are reasonably neutral and capable of driving the load, and you don't like what you're hearing, I think you either don't like the recording or you don't like your phones. Equalizing with expensive electronic components has never struck me as an intuitive path.

 Tim_

 

And, there you have it. Tim has seen the light! Thanks Tim! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Don't buy your new system, to make your existing headphones sound good. Buy your new headphones, to make your existing system sound good."

 If this isn't followed, you stand a very good chance of spending large amounts of money, and not solving all the issues you are confronted with, each time you change a system component.

 On the first question, it's eBay or PayPal direct to Little-Dot. You can email DavidZ and ask "what would happen" and he'll give you a straight answer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would "imagine" he would extend some kind of "return if not satisfied" offer, but it would be better if you asked directly.


----------



## vvanrij

Following that advice I should start saving up for a HD600/650 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I just don't want too


----------



## Golden Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vvanrij* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Following that advice I should start saving up for a HD600/650 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I just don't want too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, yes you do, lol...

 I've been listening to mine with both my HD650's and a pair of recabled (silver plated copper) Denon D2000's, and I'm torn...on the one hand, I love the 650's for classical, vocals (especially female), piano, and acoustic music, but on the other hand the Denons are GREAT for rock, metal, etc. Different flavors all around, and no clear winner, but as much as I love the Denons, the 650's seem to be my choice for longer listening periods. They are just a tad warmer and fuller in the mids and more relaxing, while the Denons are a little slammier and brighter. The Senns seem to have a tighter grip on the control of the dynamics and bass, and the Denons are much more up front. Once I get my OMZ DAC back (I'm using an MD-10 right now), I'll be able to get some serious listening time in. Ever since I listened to the OMZ, it makes it really hard to enjoy anything else, beause I know how GOOD my music can sound. All this said, the MKV really shines with all the equipment listed...it's a perfect match to the signature 650 sound, and capable of driving anything I've come across to this point with authority and accuracy. Glad to see so many others are having the same impressions (besides me and Penchum, lol).


----------



## vvanrij

Hmm probably the next thing I'm gonna buy is either a 650 or I'm gonna save up to make the leap to Stax.


----------



## tfarney

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And, there you have it. Tim has seen the light! Thanks Tim! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Don't buy your new system, to make your existing headphones sound good. Buy your new headphones, to make your existing system sound good."

 If this isn't followed, you stand a very good chance of spending large amounts of money, and not solving all the issues you are confronted with, each time you change a system component.

 On the first question, it's eBay or PayPal direct to Little-Dot. You can email DavidZ and ask "what would happen" and he'll give you a straight answer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would "imagine" he would extend some kind of "return if not satisfied" offer, but it would be better if you asked directly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Either way it's coming from China, I presume? I'll probably pass then, as what I'm going through is pretty speculative. I'm on the list to sample a Rockhopper CKKIII (did I get the right number of Ks and Is there?). I'm going to be sampling a Glow Amp One soon. If one of those doesn't blow me away, I'll try whatever I can get a 30 day return on, with reasonable return shipping. I want to hear a few of them, at least, and there's no shop here where I can walk in and compare Senns to AKGs, much less test-drive Little Dots, HeadAmps, etc. In the end, I may end up just staying with what I have, so i don't want to get into international shipping if it can be avoided.

 On the tweaking phones vs. hardware, yeah, I believe phones are where the big differences in sound signature lie, so ultimately I'd like a good neutral system and a handful of phones to trade in and out, but, with that said, my current favorites are my trusty old HD580s, so I will be looking for something with power and clarity to push through all that polite wamth.

 Tim


----------



## mojolo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tfarney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_An amp that has a reputation for such neutrality that it is referred to as a "wire with gain" has synergy with a headphone that has a reputation for being very bright? Someone must love treble. That's fine, but not what is usually discussed as "good synergy" around these parts. But I'm not really sure I believe in synergy, anyway. If you have a DAC and an amp that are reasonably neutral and capable of driving the load, and you don't like what you're hearing, I think you either don't like the recording or you don't like your phones. Equalizing with expensive electronic components has never struck me as an intuitive path.

 Tim_

 

just a slight correction: the AD2000's are reported to have pronounced upper mids but slightly rolled off treble - which gives them the impression of being bright.

 i'd like to purchase AD2000's myself, but they seem particularly picky about amps. Some people will say that they don't require much in terms of amplification, yet "those in the know" have heard huge gains when they've tried them with a Zana Deux or Yammy.


----------



## Brando

Well that sucks. Until now I hadn't heard anything negative about the gilmore lite. Where were you when I made a thread asking about amps for the ad2000 HUH? HUUHHHHH!!???? Just kidding but damn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I'll see when it gets here. Hope you're wrong about it.


----------



## tfarney

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mojolo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just a slight correction: the AD2000's are reported to have pronounced upper mids but slightly rolled off treble - which gives them the impression of being bright.

 i'd like to purchase AD2000's myself, but they seem particularly picky about amps. Some people will say that they don't require much in terms of amplification, yet "those in the know" have heard huge gains when they've tried them with a Zana Deux or Yammy._

 

My bad then. I was under the impression that Audio Technicas are pretty universally bright.

 Tim


----------



## Brando

Ok I re-read what you said and I guess I misunderstood the first time. I'm glad the glite is totally neutral. I just want to drive my ad2000's with enough power, not change them into something they're not. Sorry about that.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vvanrij* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Following that advice I should start saving up for a HD600/650 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I just don't want too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vvanrij* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm probably the next thing I'm gonna buy is either a 650 or I'm gonna save up to make the leap to Stax._

 

Buy the HD-650 first. You may save yourself tons of cash!


----------



## vvanrij

Yeah I know but this forum is making me more confused like 9/10 of the times.

 So you have like the ultimate's like HE90's and R10's and stuff

 Then you have like a Stax camp, who all say well if you have stax you don't have to look elsewhere.

 Then you have the balanced camp, they spend loads of money on balanced source/amp/headphone, and I have no idea why they don't go to stax?

 Then you have the recable/mod camp, who think their own creation is the best.

 Then you have the Vintage camp, who say well if you have this and that vintage AKG you are set for life.

 And lastly you have the camp that say that the differences are so minor that its not really worth it anyway, and that with a decent dac+amp+headphone your already 90%+ of the way.

 ....?????....


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tfarney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Either way it's coming from China, I presume? I'll probably pass then, as what I'm going through is pretty speculative. I'm on the list to sample a Rockhopper CKKIII (did I get the right number of Ks and Is there?). I'm going to be sampling a Glow Amp One soon. If one of those doesn't blow me away, I'll try whatever I can get a 30 day return on, with reasonable return shipping. I want to hear a few of them, at least, and there's no shop here where I can walk in and compare Senns to AKGs, much less test-drive Little Dots, HeadAmps, etc. In the end, I may end up just staying with what I have, so i don't want to get into international shipping if it can be avoided.

 On the tweaking phones vs. hardware, yeah, I believe phones are where the big differences in sound signature lie, so ultimately I'd like a good neutral system and a handful of phones to trade in and out, but, with that said, my current favorites are my trusty old HD580s, so I will be looking for something with power and clarity to push through all that polite wamth.

 Tim_

 

It sure does sound like the MKV would fit your situation. It might take a leap of faith to get beyond the shipping issue.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vvanrij* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah I know but this forum is making me more confused like 9/10 of the times.

 So you have like the ultimate's like HE90's and R10's and stuff

 Then you have like a Stax camp, who all say well if you have stax you don't have to look elsewhere.

 Then you have the balanced camp, they spend loads of money on balanced source/amp/headphone, and I have no idea why they don't go to stax?

 Then you have the recable/mod camp, who think their own creation is the best.

 Then you have the Vintage camp, who say well if you have this and that vintage AKG you are set for life.

 And lastly you have the camp that say that the differences are so minor that its not really worth it anyway, and that with a decent dac+amp+headphone your already 90%+ of the way.

 ....?????...._

 

Audio is supposed to be about your music. That is where the focus should always fall back too. Confusion is the "sign" that says "go enjoy your music for a while". Information overload is upon you, let your music wash it away.


----------



## vvanrij

Haha good point


----------



## Golden Monkey

But...still...get some 650's!


----------



## vvanrij

I need to find them somewhere cheap, they are still pretty expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I do still want one.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Check Audiogon...I just some on there for around $329 (which I paid for mine new at J&R, with free shipping...but you're in the EU, so no free shipping to you, unfortunately).


----------



## sinisterm

Hey,

 Anyone tried LDMKV with Grado phones, especially 325i's? Tried to quick-read the thread through but didn't find anything of this combo. Just wondering how they pair up. Since ~everyone describes MKV's sound warmish, I guess they would make an excellent combo? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've loved my MKIII for all the time I've had it, but now after I got 2Move for my iPod, I'm starting to prefer SS's sound more. I just love the extra detail/precision, even the 2Move, gives compared to the MKIII (tubes doh).

 Or you can always suggest me another great SS-amp with PM or anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers.


----------



## tfarney

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Audio is supposed to be about your music. That is where the focus should always fall back too. Confusion is the "sign" that says "go enjoy your music for a while". Information overload is upon you, let your music wash it away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

+about 20K on what Penchum said. I suppose I'm sort of in the "it doesn't make much difference" camp in that I believe that once you get to a certain level and an appropriate match of electronic components a HUGE point of diminishing returns is passed and you're picking nits when you should be listening to tunes. I don't feel that way about transducers, though. Speakers and phones are where the goods lie, and a switch from Senns to ATs can _radically_ alter your experience. And I'll be damned if that ain't fun.

 Penchum - two things keep me from ordering the Mk V - one is that I think there's at least a 50/50 chance that whatever I get in here is not going to sound much better than the old Harman Kardon integrated I'm listening to now, the other is that the Mk V has no low/hi switch for changing phones, a feature that makes a lot of sense.

 Tim


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tfarney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_+about 20K on what Penchum said. I suppose I'm sort of in the "it doesn't make much difference" camp in that I believe that once you get to a certain level and an appropriate match of electronic components a HUGE point of diminishing returns is passed and you're picking nits when you should be listening to tunes. I don't feel that way about transducers, though. Speakers and phones are where the goods lie, and a switch from Senns to ATs can radically alter your experience. And I'll be damned if that ain't fun.

 Penchum - two things keep me from ordering the Mk V - one is that I think there's at least a 50/50 chance that whatever I get in here is not going to sound much better than the old Harman Kardon integrated I'm listening to now, the other is that the Mk V has no low/hi switch for changing phones, a feature that makes a lot of sense.

 Tim_

 

My understanding is that they didn't include gain, to cut down further on adding noise. So far, headphones from 32-300 ohms work very well. I'm not sure about the 600 ohm phones yet. (someone chime in) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not sure how good your HK integrated phones jack is and I know some were very nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is nothing wrong with "not needing" a headphone amp.

 But, if you plan to get a SS headphone amp anyway, I strongly recommend the MKV. It simply is that good and even better at its price point.


----------



## oldson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tfarney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_+about 20K on what Penchum said. I suppose I'm sort of in the "it doesn't make much difference" camp in that I believe that once you get to a certain level and an appropriate match of electronic components a HUGE point of diminishing returns is passed and you're picking nits when you should be listening to tunes. I don't feel that way about transducers, though. Speakers and phones are where the goods lie, and a switch from Senns to ATs can radically alter your experience. And I'll be damned if that ain't fun.

 Penchum - two things keep me from ordering the Mk V - one is that I think there's at least a 50/50 chance that whatever I get in here is not going to sound much better than the old Harman Kardon integrated I'm listening to now, the other is that the Mk V has no low/hi switch for changing phones, a feature that makes a lot of sense.

 Tim_

 

would a impedence adapter be the same result, on the phone switch issue???
 just by a mkv, if your like me you wont rest until you do


----------



## tfarney

Quote:


 I'm not sure how good your HK integrated phones jack is and I know some were very nice. There is nothing wrong with "not needing" a headphone amp. 
 

I suppose I'm _sure_ I don't "need" one. The HK has been recently serviced and tested and it reads and sounds good. It is definitely a design that uses the main amps - a true dual mono design - stepped down through a resistor to the headphone jack. It drives my HD580s really well and it is quiet and clean. Now with that said, it is 70s-era specs, which means that it isn't up to modern SS, holds its own against good tube stuff on paper. I just need to get some things through here - tube and SS - and listen. If I can get an appreciable gain, I don't mind spending a little money. And I could stand to get the space back. The old girl is a hoss for a headphone amp!

 Tim


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tfarney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I suppose I'm sure I don't "need" one. The HK has been recently serviced and tested and it reads and sounds good. It is definitely a design that uses the main amps - a true dual mono design - stepped down through a resistor to the headphone jack. It drives my HD580s really well and it is quiet and clean. Now with that said, it is 70s-era specs, which means that it isn't up to modern SS, holds its own against good tube stuff on paper. I just need to get some things through here - tube and SS - and listen. If I can get an appreciable gain, I don't mind spending a little money. And I could stand to get the space back. The old girl is a hoss for a headphone amp!

 Tim_

 

My problem is that I still enjoy my analog systems very much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find them "not lacking" at all. Finding a way to merge today with yesterday has been a challenge, but worth while in the end. They can't make SS like this anymore and probably never will, so I keep them up and enjoy them. My wife thinks I'm nuts, but that view has never changed.


----------



## jade0203

Got my MKV 2 days ago.
 Love this amp, sounds grade!!!
 Now still burning and testing my cans with MKV.

 Lee


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jade0203* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got my MKV 2 days ago.
 Love this amp, sounds grade!!!
 Now still burning and testing my cans with MKV.

 Lee_

 

Congratulations! It sure is a great amp. Un-boxing the MKV and setting it up was a real pleasure too.


----------



## pp312

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jade0203* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Love this amp, sounds grade!!!_

 

Yes, but which grade? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Unfortunately my hum problem has beaten me and I'll be selling my Mk V. I've tried everything including disconnecting various components and moving the Mk V right away but a hum persists at normal listening level. It's a shame but it's no good having the best sounding amp in the world if you can't enjoy the music because of hum.

 Fortunately the Cute Beyond is deathly quiet so I'll be using that, and it's not like I'm doing it tough. With the AD823 op amp the Cute has a way of removing all veils, even from the most modest 650!


----------



## jade0203

Thanks Penchum.
 I am lovein it.

 Do u have any recommendation for these cans 650 600 880 990?
 I am looking for one of then but have no idea which one should I pick.

 Thx
 Lee


----------



## jade0203

pp312
 Feel so sorry to hear that you have problem with your MKV.
 I dont have idea whats happen with your MKV.
 But you can try to contact David the one that seal Little Dot products on Ebay.
 Tell him your problem and see what they can do for you.

 Lee

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pp312* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, but which grade? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortunately my hum problem has beaten me and I'll be selling my Mk V. I've tried everything including disconnecting various components and moving the Mk V right away but a hum persists at normal listening level. It's a shame but it's no good having the best sounding amp in the world if you can't enjoy the music because of hum.

 Fortunately the Cute Beyond is deathly quiet so I'll be using that, and it's not like I'm doing it tough. With the AD823 op amp the Cute has a way of removing all veils, even from the most modest 650!_


----------



## saintalfonzo

I had the same problem with my mkV, and fixed it with a ground loop isolator. You can get one for a few bucks from radio shack and save yourself from getting rid of a great amp.


----------



## jade0203

saintalfonzo
 Thanks for your tip.

 Lee


----------



## anadin

I am still awaiting delivery of my Little Dot MK V and KECES DA-151 USB DAC.

 So yesterday to break up the wait I went and purchased a pair of Sennheiser HD 650's.

 I hope I choose a good headphone to compliment the Little Dot MK V.


----------



## jade0203

anadin
 A nice headphone with MKV.
 I just tried it today with my MKV.
 Borrowed a HD650 form my friend today, such a nice can : )

 Hope you will like it.
 Lee


----------



## pp312

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *saintalfonzo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had the same problem with my mkV, and fixed it with a ground loop isolator. You can get one for a few bucks from radio shack and save yourself from getting rid of a great amp._

 

Thanks, I'll try that. But can you tell me what it actually is?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pp312* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, I'll try that. But can you tell me what it actually is? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The simple kind, which snap around your power cord, are like these: Search Results Page

 There are other types that plug in, but they are more expensive. Maybe someone can give you a link to one of those.


----------



## Grey Massacre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The simple kind, which snap around your power cord, are like these: Search Results Page

 There are other types that plug in, but they are more expensive. Maybe someone can give you a link to one of those. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I just received the amp, as other mentioned I am hearing the hiss. With my Westone UM1 and grado 325i, my Darth's are quiet. I have also bought a quality power cord with a ferrite core noise reducer which I should receive anytime soon. I will post my opinion on the amp when I give it more than 5 minutes listening!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grey Massacre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just received the amp, as other mentioned I am hearing the hiss. With my Westone UM1 and grado 325i, my Darth's are quiet. I have also bought a quality power cord with a ferrite core noise reducer which I should receive anytime soon. I will post my opinion on the amp when I give it more than 5 minutes listening!_

 

Cool! Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That ferrite core should get rid of any hiss on the other phones. Also, your MKV will change nicely during that first 100 hours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It has some big caps in it.


----------



## jade0203

Grey
 Looks like u will have very nice and clean sound with ur setup.
 Waitting to see the result from u.

 Lee


----------



## jade0203

Penchum
 I am working on reach the first 100 hours, hope I can find some thing suprise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lee


----------



## tfarney

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My problem is that I still enjoy my analog systems very much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find them "not lacking" at all. Finding a way to merge today with yesterday has been a challenge, but worth while in the end. They can't make SS like this anymore and probably never will, so I keep them up and enjoy them. My wife thinks I'm nuts, but that view has never changed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I bought this HK new, she has served me well for over 30 years, through many sets of speakers and phones. It's a great amp that will always have a place in my house until I'm dead and my wife is cleaning out my old junk. By the way, they're supposed to think we're crazy. It's a rule.

 Tim


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tfarney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought this HK new, she has served me well for over 30 years, through many sets of speakers and phones. It's a great amp that will always have a place in my house until I'm dead and my wife is cleaning out my old junk. By the way, they're supposed to think we're crazy. It's a rule.

 Tim_

 

Roger that!


----------



## DarkAngel

Anyone having issues with low level background noise with LD MkV this product worked great for me:
Hum X

 Very simple and safe, goes between plug and outlet and maintains ground.
 Many places sell it if you want to search for lowest price, marketed mainly to music industry.


----------



## sinisterm

Anyone with Beresford TC-7510 MK5/6 and MKV? Just was wondering how big upgrade it would be compared to Beresford's amp. It got so good reviews when it got out, so it would be interesting to read some real comments about their difference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 E: No need to answer to this, after some quick testing, after a long time I've listened straight through Beresford, I can tell that it kinda lacks on all aspects when comparing to MKIII. Especially with this my MK6/3 with treble/bass modifications, the bass is just too overwhelming.


----------



## SockMan!

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *saintalfonzo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had the same problem with my mkV, and fixed it with a ground loop isolator. You can get one for a few bucks from radio shack and save yourself from getting rid of a great amp._

 

I also appeared to have a ground loop hum. Instead of a ground loop isolator (which I was afraid would degrade sound quality), I picked up the HumX. It eliminated the hum for me; though I'll admit I was skeptical at first of it's advertised claims. It might work for you, though your mileage may vary.

 On a side note, the only real annoyance I found my MKV was that the top would vibrate and make an fairly quiet but audible hum; probably because of transformer vibration. A layer of DynaMat Extreme along the inside fixes that!


----------



## Kake

Received a MKIV SE yesterday,, but since the postal Service has ****ed it up ,, So I must send it back for repairs. I'm thinking about changing the MKIV Se to an MKV...
 Anny one have had the opportunity to test them both and have some input?

 (as a source i use my pc --> Zero --> LD MK XX --> AKGK701 / DT770 / HD525 etc..)


----------



## worldman

I got myself a pair of solid silver Litz braided interconnects to use between my Stello DP200 DAC and MK V. I have always been skeptical about how cables can change SQ, but the change I noticed is surprisingly much more than subtle and now I have become a believer. Tighter and deeper bass, huge soundstage, even more detail and accuracy, all delivered with further power and authority. It really enhances MK V's capabilities.

 What I want to say here though is not how good my interconnect is but rather how truly revealing the MK V is which enables you to really tell the difference not only between recording sources but also interconnect cables.

 The MK V has been performing better and better through continued usage, but now with new interconnects it is going to SQ levels which I have never expected before. What a surprising headphone amp this MK V is turning out to be. And the synergy with Ultrasone Proline 750 is very very very good. You can tell I am extremely impressed, and I really am.


----------



## anadin

I am waiting by the front door for Parcelforce to deliver my LD MkV today


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *worldman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What I want to say here though is not how good my interconnect is but rather how truly revealing the MK V is which enables you to really tell the difference not only between recording sources but also interconnect cables._

 

I've found the same - it gave me the chance to play around with a few cables I have to test how different components and cables sound.

 I've gone one step further, and built myself a bigger, 14AWG power cable using "hospital grade" plugs. That made a noticeable improvement over the quite thin thing that came with my MKV when I am listening through my K701's.


----------



## Grey Massacre

Hello guys,

*Background*
 I am going to post my opinion regarding this amp! I used a M^3 for quite a while with my Darth's and Moon-Audio Black Dragon 325i. That unit has the bass adjustment and crossfeed options. Excellent amp for the price paid (200$ used), that amp was on the darker side, it did not really sound SS, pretty warm especially with the 637BP/627BP op-amps combination. My main cans being Darth's, I felt something was lacking, I wanted something brighter to feed those cans. So I have sold the M^3.

 In the meaning time I decided to stay amp less and I used my M-Audio Audiophile USB with upgraded PSU as headphone amp. While I liked the clarity and the "speed" the bass was lacking. So one day I plugged my Darth's right the the Audiophile then *BAM*. The damn thing killed my headphones. I was beyond pissed, I unplugged the card and got rid of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now Larry at Headphile is taking care of my headphones and they are soon to be here, good thing in the meaning while I am using my V3XD. So I pulled the trigger on a new source and headphone amp. I have gotten a Squeezebox v3 and this MKV. I am having a custom PSU being made for the Squeezebox, a regulated one, steps type.

 The amp has burned for a good 120+ hours. I am using Headphile BlackGold interconnects and a nice power cable in half 99.9% pure silver and half 99.9% oxygen free copper (not thin plated silver over copper) to Marinco plugs. The Squeezebox is set to not resample.

*Review*
 I would like to outline the amp has a slight hum without any volume turned on when in function. This is noticeable on my Grado's and barely audible with my Darth's. At first that really bothered me but it is not the case anymore since the amp is driving all my cans so well.

 I would like to say I liked my Grado's but they never had the magic of the Darth's for me, I usually listen them about 20% of the time. They get much more head time now, I thought amplification with Grado's was useless, I was wrong. They are fuller with this amp, they sound so good damn good, really punchy and the mids are oh so sweet. I have made wood adapters for them and like the liberator it allows the Grado's to have soundstage and it is wide!

 I also listened my Koss Porta Pro just for the heck of it. WOW! While they do not sound first class (hence the fact they are sub 30$ headphones), they have really nice bass definition when amped, they are clearer as well!

 With my V3XD Darth's (highly modded 770's cans by Headphile) it is a perfect match! The bass is tremendous, tight, razor sharp. The presentation remains really clear. The soundstage is huge and instrument separation is excellent and this is incredible when listening live recordings! I have been owning Darth's for about a year and I got my jaw dropping when listening some electronic music with this amp, I felt the bass was so much stronger and defined over my M^3 powered with a Elpac. I guess it has to do with the power supplies in this amp. The music is very lively, pure pleasure.

 Charles


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Nice Review GM

 You've got me thinking about a SS amp for those times when I want to "rock" so to speak. The MK III is no slouch but I'm sure the MK V would be killer in this regard as you has well noted. Pench loves his with HD650's (which is what I have) so it's quite tempting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy the tunes !!

 Peete.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grey Massacre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello guys,

*Background*
 I am going to post my opinion regarding this amp! I used a M^3 for quite a while with my Darth's and Moon-Audio Black Dragon 325i. That unit has the bass adjustment and crossfeed options. Excellent amp for the price paid (200$ used), that amp was on the darker side, it did not really sound SS, pretty warm especially with the 637BP/627BP op-amps combination. My main cans being Darth's, I felt something was lacking, I wanted something brighter to feed those cans. So I have sold the M^3.

 In the meaning time I decided to stay amp less and I used my M-Audio Audiophile USB with upgraded PSU as headphone amp. While I liked the clarity and the "speed" the bass was lacking. So one day I plugged my Darth's right the the Audiophile then *BAM*. The damn thing killed my headphones. I was beyond pissed, I unplugged the card and got rid of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now Larry at Headphile is taking care of my headphones and they are soon to be here, good thing in the meaning while I am using my V3XD. So I pulled the trigger on a new source and headphone amp. I have gotten a Squeezebox v3 and this MKV. I am having a custom PSU being made for the Squeezebox, a regulated one, steps type.

 The amp has burned for a good 120+ hours. I am using Headphile BlackGold interconnects and a nice power cable in half 99.9% pure silver and half 99.9% oxygen free copper (not thin plated silver over copper) to Marinco plugs. The Squeezebox is set to not resample.

*Review*
 I would like to outline the amp has a slight hum without any volume turned on when in function. This is noticeable on my Grado's and barely audible with my Darth's. At first that really bothered me but it is not the case anymore since the amp is driving all my cans so well.

 I would like to say I liked my Grado's but they never had the magic of the Darth's for me, I usually listen them about 20% of the time. They get much more head time now, I thought amplification with Grado's was useless, I was wrong. They are fuller with this amp, they sound so good damn good, really punchy and the mids are oh so sweet. I have made wood adapters for them and like the liberator it allows the Grado's to have soundstage and it is wide!

 I also listened my Koss Porta Pro just for the heck of it. WOW! While they do not sound first class (hence the fact they are sub 30$ headphones), they have really nice bass definition when amped, they are clearer as well!

 With my V3XD Darth's (highly modded 770's cans by Headphile) it is a perfect match! The bass is tremendous, tight, razor sharp. The presentation remains really clear. The soundstage is huge and instrument separation is excellent and this is incredible when listening live recordings! I have been owning Darth's for about a year and I got my jaw dropping when listening some electronic music with this amp, I felt the bass was so much stronger and defined over my M^3 powered with a Elpac. I guess it has to do with the power supplies in this amp. The music is very lively, pure pleasure.

 Charles_

 

Thanks for the mini-review GM!

 Very well done! I'm very impressed with your positive results on the different headphones. I have always suspected this, and so far, it has proven to be true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The slight hum, is a small ground loop noise. Pretty easy to fix too.

 The MKV is so much more of an amp, than it is given credit for. I think the low price worries some folks. All I can say to that is "Get one" and see for yourself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've also been impressed with different sources driving the MKV. Even my old analog sources sound fantastic with this amp!

 Thanks again!


----------



## worldman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the mini-review GM!

 The slight hum, is a small ground loop noise. Pretty easy to fix too.
_

 

Penchum, please enlighten us with your explanation on this "easy fix". 

 Once this is resolved, the MK V will truly become THE competition annihilating SS headamp.


----------



## Grey Massacre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *worldman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Penchum, please enlighten us with your explanation on this "easy fix". 

 Once this is resolved, the MK V will truly become THE competition annihilating SS headamp._

 

I'd like to hear that easy fix as well! I really really really enjoy this amp.

 I have a Ferrite core power cord and it does not fix the ground loop. It is barely noticeable but still a bit annoying to me, especially when driving low impedance/sensitive headphones such as Grado's. I heard from a few the Hum X device fix the problem. I think the Radio Shack filtered RCA interconnects are not a viable solution as it would degrade sound quality.

 EDIT: A impedance adapter would work most probably?

 Charles


----------



## Hardflip

I had a bit of crackle in my K701's when hooked up to the MKV and when I played a game on my computer (ie pulled more power) it became a loud buzz/hiss on the right channel only. After tearing my hair out for a few days, I moved my computer off the strip with my audio stuff to another outlet and no more buzz at all.

 My computer has 3.0ghz quad core, 3870x2 so it pulls a lot of power, but the MKV seems very sensitive to other appliances. I would give it a look.


----------



## Penchum

No problem guys, here is what I know so far. 

 The hunting down and elimination of ground loop hum, is supposed to be a multi-part exploration, before you spend any money on it. Try these few simple steps and see if it helps.

 Beginning and lowest cost:
 Gang ALL of your components that make up your system, together on one power strip first. If this doesn't eliminate the hum, check for near bye unnoticed sources. (For me, this was my notebooks built-in wireless card, talking to the wireless router in the next room! While the noise from their transmissions wasn't hum, there was hum introduced due to ground loop along with the transmission noise. Once I turned off my wireless card, all the noise became inaudible).

 While the hum/noise is in your ears, try disconnecting components one at a time, starting at the beginning of the signal chain. Like: Sources, DACs, pre-amps, etc.. to find which unit is causing the hum. If you find it, try the simple ferrite core snap-ons first (like these: Ferrite Core Snap Ons ), one on the "hum causer" and one on the amp. Usually, you will have killed the hum and be back to enjoying music. These are reported to NOT effect sound quality. This first part, will take care of the majority of ground loop hum problems.

 Medium cost:
 However, sometimes it will still be there (stubborn) because it is being accentuated by lower impedance phones. For those lower impedance phones, try a set of impedance adapters next. This usually gets rid of the hum all together. (Sorry, I can't find my link to them, check in the headphones forum) These are reported to NOT effect sound quality.

 End and highest cost:
 If you are using higher impedance phones and the hum is still there, you may have a stubborn problem, which would require a unit like the one in this link: Ebtech Hum X | Sweetwater.com. While it costs (On sale for $59.99), it is reported to stop this problem cold, so that might be worth the extra coin and less hassle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is reported to NOT effect the sound quality.

 No two situations are going to be identical. The house wiring where you are may be way different to other areas. This can be better or worse. Just run through the steps looking for the cause. If finding it is "too much", then order one of those units in the link and say goodbye to hum altogether.

 I hope this helps some!


----------



## ciphercomplete

Does anyone know how well this thing drives AKGs like the k-501/701? My MK III usually reaches a good volume around the 12 o'clock position. It is well past intolerable at 3 o'clock. Is the MK V about the same?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ciphercomplete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone know how well this thing drives AKGs like the k-501/701? My MK III usually reaches a good volume around the 12 o'clock position. It is well past intolerable at 3 o'clock. Is the MK V about the same?_

 

With my Senns, I can get more knob travel with the MKV. Still well within any kind of limits.


----------



## DarkAngel

The *Hum X* works great to eliminate low level noise, it is safe and does not degrade sound...........life is good

 I only had low level noise issues when using computer as music source, when using LD MkV with CD player there were no noise issues.


----------



## gjkphd

I bought a Hum X for an amp problem (not my Little Dot Mk V, a speaker amp) that turned out to be fuse related. So if anyone is interested in buying mine, it was only plugged in once for about 5 minutes. Shoot me a pm if interested


----------



## worldman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No problem guys, here is what I know so far. 

 The hunting down and elimination of ground loop hum, is supposed to be a multi-part exploration, before you spend any money on it. Try these few simple steps and see if it helps.
_

 

Thank you Penchum. If there is no sound degradation, I think the impedance adapter might be the way for me. Now, I wonder where I can get my hands on an impedance adapter...


----------



## Kake

Does there exist an *Hum X *for the northern European power sockets? (or an equivalent product)


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does there exist an *Hum X *for the northern European power sockets? (or an equivalent product)_

 

I honestly hadn't looked. I would think "someone" must have something similar out there! Anyone else??


----------



## Golden Monkey

I have a hum related problem, but I don't think it's a ground loop issue. I tried ferrites all over the place, no luck. I tried switching cables around, no luck. Put everything on the same power source (Furman PL-8 II conditioner) and tried different outlets...no luck. This hum is ONLY noticable on input #1, and only with the volume at 85-100 (with nothing playing on the source, of course). I tried switching to input #2, with everything else the same, and it's still there, but much less so. I suspected it was coming from my source, but if I unplug the coax from my source, it was still there. Unplugged the DAC power...still there. Not sure if something's wrong with the inputs on the amp now. If it IS something in my chain, would ferrites on the RCAs between my DAC and amp degrade SQ? I've heard it's generally NOT a good idea to put them on ICs.


----------



## Henmyr

I haven't followed this thread lately. Have anyone done any real comparison between LD MKV and other "similar" priced SS amps? Thinking especially about G-Lite and VHP2 + VAC1 (though both are more expensive, maybe even twice as). What I'm asking is if anyone (like me) have the money for a G-Lite, would that person gain anything by choosing LD MKV instead?


----------



## vvanrij

Yup, I'm very interested in this too!


----------



## Grey Massacre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a hum related problem, but I don't think it's a ground loop issue. I tried ferrites all over the place, no luck. I tried switching cables around, no luck. Put everything on the same power source (Furman PL-8 II conditioner) and tried different outlets...no luck. This hum is ONLY noticable on input #1, and only with the volume at 85-100 (with nothing playing on the source, of course). I tried switching to input #2, with everything else the same, and it's still there, but much less so. I suspected it was coming from my source, but if I unplug the coax from my source, it was still there. Unplugged the DAC power...still there. Not sure if something's wrong with the inputs on the amp now. If it IS something in my chain, would ferrites on the RCAs between my DAC and amp degrade SQ? I've heard it's generally NOT a good idea to put them on ICs._

 

I am just wondering why would you run your amp at 85 to 100% volume! My source is pretty weak (a Squeezebox) and I usually never go over 40%. Any amp at that level of volume will make some hum. The annoying noise is the one I can hear with the volume at 0 without my source connected. Yes I am using low impedance cans 32 and 80 ohm. Usually those IC are the poor quality types.


----------



## Golden Monkey

LOL, no, I don't listen to it that loud...I'm normally in the 30-40 range...plenty loud there.


----------



## cafe zeenuts

i used to have the same problem as you using low impedance headphones on the mkv. the way i see it there are two ways to overcome this noise problem, #1 try an impedance adapter for your low impedance can or #2 use higher impedance phones like senn hd-650 thats the option i choose.


----------



## Grey Massacre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cafe zeenuts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i used to have the same problem as you using low impedance headphones on the mkv. the way i see it there are two ways to overcome this noise problem, #1 try an impedance adapter for your low impedance can or #2 use higher impedance phones like senn hd-650 thats the option i choose._

 

I am having a impedance adapter coming, while it will fix the problem, I am wondering how the sound signature will be affected! There is no way I am changing headphones! I will post my findings when it arrives!


----------



## GSRFliege

Still a possibility to solve our problems. Net filter Schaffner


----------



## worldman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grey Massacre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am having a impedance adapter coming, while it will fix the problem, I am wondering how the sound signature will be affected! There is no way I am changing headphones! I will post my findings when it arrives!_

 

That is also what I exactly did. I ordered a 120 ohm impedance adapter which will hopefully fix the small hum issue. The hum itself isn't overly annoying, but I can hear it using my Proline 750 and I cannot help but notice this very slight hum during very quiet music passages.

 I love the very accurate nature of my Proline 750 and I very much hope that the impedance adapter will not change that characteristic in any way. If this adapter solves this issue, then I think Little Dot should change their recommended headphone impedance level from "32 ohm ~ " to something like "120 ohm ~ " for the MK V. In any case, I will also post my findings once I have the adapter installed and tried out to its fullest extent.

 Cheers


----------



## minivan

所谓特别版就是把输出的串联电阻减小，更加适合推GS1000这样的难推的低阻抗耳机，对音质没有任何影响 。
 你加一条er4p=> 4s 线的作用和这个是相反的，那是加大了输出阻抗。

 the chinese text above are one of the post by sword yang, he reduced the output impedance of the amp to match with some1's low impedance headphone gs1000,and has no effect on the sound quality. putting a impedance adapter has the opposite effect, i.e increase the output impedance of the amp


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *minivan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_所谓特别版就是把输出的串联电阻减小，更加适合推GS1000这样的难推的低阻抗耳机，对音质没有任何影响 。
 你加一条er4p=> 4s 线的作用和这个是相反的，那是加大了输出阻抗。

 the chinese text above are one of the post by sword yang, he reduced the output impedance of the amp to match with some1's low impedance headphone gs1000,and has no effect on the sound quality. putting a impedance adapter has the opposite effect, i.e increase the output impedance of the amp_

 

I don't think that is actually the case, or maybe it's just in how it's worded. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am no expert on this subject, but my understanding from reading posts by folks who have the impedance adapters some time back, is that the adapters change the load seen by the amp, which is really changing the perceived impedance of the headphones. Either way, it shouldn't change the sound quality at all, and it should take care of the lower impedance noise issue. It has worked before, so I can't imagine why it wouldn't work now.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GSRFliege* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Still a possibility to solve our problems. Net filter Schaffner



_

 

That's awesome looking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any more information?


----------



## WolfyWolf Von Wolfenstein

Hi, I don't mean to hijack this thread, I am under the impression this would be a good place to put observations about the MarkV. I just got it, so i know enough to know it isn't broken in yet. And neither are my headphones. (see sig.) The thing is, it seems to me that this combination is rather aggressive sounding. Yep, I looked that up in the headphone section so I think that's what I am hearing. I was kinda expecting something more weighty. (If I am not using these words right, please tell me!) Will the sound change in that direction over time? I am not unhappy with the combination, I just expected something different. Actually I like having a nice headphone amp.

 And what is that thing in the picture above?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WolfyWolf Von Wolfenstein* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, I don't mean to hijack this thread, I am under the impression this would be a good place to put observations about the MarkV. I just got it, so i know enough to know it isn't broken in yet. And neither are my headphones. (see sig.) The thing is, it seems to me that this combination is rather aggressive sounding. Yep, I looked that up in the headphone section so I think that's what I am hearing. I was kinda expecting something more weighty. (If I am not using these words right, please tell me!) Will the sound change in that direction over time? I am not unhappy with the combination, I just expected something different. Actually I like having a nice headphone amp.

 And what is that thing in the picture above?_

 

Hi! Yes, it will change with time. The MKV needs at least 100 hours and the Senn 650's can take up to 250 or more hours. Until then, it's a "maturing" game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not to worry, the sound improves with time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that pic is of a line filter of some type?


----------



## Golden Monkey

Agreed with Penchum. Both my 650's and LD came within a day of eachother, and I'm at about 200 hours on both right now. Soundstage and imaging have improved dramatically, and I'm really happy with the results. Right now compared to new (and newish - with a few hours of burn in), there's a much more tubey warmth, the brightness has mellowed out a lot, and the overall sound is much more up front. Bass is weighty but not boomy, and there's a lot more authority to the sound...you should be happy with the results once you get closer to 150-200 hours or so.

 I think it is a Schaffner filter? Here's a link: Filters


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Agreed with Penchum. Both my 650's and LD came within a day of eachother, and I'm at about 200 hours on both right now. Soundstage and imaging have improved dramatically, and I'm really happy with the results. Right now compared to new (and newish - with a few hours of burn in), there's a much more tubey warmth, the brightness has mellowed out a lot, and the overall sound is much more up front. Bass is weighty but not boomy, and there's a lot more authority to the sound...you should be happy with the results once you get closer to 150-200 hours or so.

 I think it is a Schaffner filter? Here's a link: Filters_

 

Did you see those ones that are snap-in IEC connector based?? That is very interesting!


----------



## Golden Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you see those ones that are snap-in IEC connector based?? That is very interesting!_

 

Hmmm...yeah, you were thinking the same thing I was then, lol...


----------



## indianbraker

this thread has me thinking whether i should sell my ad2000s for some HD650s...btw i ordered this amp today...i cant wait! 

 my set up would be PC<Trends UD-10.1< Zero DAC w/ OPA 627s<MK V<AD2000

 everyone says that the HD 650s are mellow and sometimes boring/dark and that the AD2000 have better bass attack, speed and clarity...........

 Any comments?? o ya i listen to a bit of everything...love drums and guitars though.


----------



## pp312

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi! Yes, it will change with time. The MKV needs at least 100 hours and the Senn 650's can take up to 250 or more hours._

 

Absolutely agree about the HD650. I never could understand those "just got it and it sounds great" posts. The 650 sounds crap for at least the first 200 hours. I've had four altogether and sold the first three simply because I didn't let them burn in enough and couldn't stand the sound. 100 hours seemed enough for me. How much improvement could there be from here, I thought? Well, the answer is "heaps". The 650 only becomes what it is (that is, not a glorified 580/600, but something much more natural and believable with orchestra/classical music) after 200 hours minimum.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's true, indeed. Except in my case it's (been) with entirely different music._

 

POP = Andrea. Please ignore him.


----------



## WolfyWolf Von Wolfenstein

If my brother wants to buy a CIAudio amp and some HD650's, two questions:a) will he be able to tell from my setup, considering how new it is, if he likes the phones and b) will the two setups sound similar after a little break in? We don't have anything else to compare to.
 His source will be computer to Dac by musical fidelity to amp then phones.


----------



## Henmyr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *indianbraker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this thread has me thinking whether i should sell my ad2000s for some HD650s...btw i ordered this amp today...i cant wait! 

 my set up would be PC<Trends UD-10.1< Zero DAC w/ OPA 627s<MK V<AD2000

 everyone says that the HD 650s are mellow and sometimes boring/dark and that the AD2000 have better bass attack, speed and clarity...........

 Any comments?? o ya i listen to a bit of everything...love drums and guitars though._

 

I had both AD2000 and HD650, but not with a good(?!?) amp like the MKV. I found the HD650 to not be as dark and laidback as I had expected, but still very very warm. I prefer the AD2000 a lot to an HD650 without very good amplification.

 With low-mid fi amplification, I find the AD2000 to have better bass, but the HD650 a lot more quantity. The AD2000 is definitely clearer and faster with the same low-mid fi amplification.


----------



## indianbraker

is the low end frequency hump in the HD650s neutralized with the mk v?...everyone seems to say that this hump is what causes HD600s to be superior to the HD650s. In other words does this amp emphasize the mids and highs to balance out the lows and make them appear less dark and veiled?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *indianbraker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is the low end frequency hump in the HD650s neutralized with the mk v?...everyone seems to say that this hump is what causes HD600s to be superior to the HD650s. In other words does this amp emphasize the mids and highs to balance out the lows and make them appear less dark and veiled?_

 

The MKV doesn't emphasize anything, which is a good thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Many of us HD-650 owners who have taken the time necessary to break them in properly, don't hear the veil that everyone else claims there is. I also have the HD-600's and they are broken in too, and they are different, but not necessarily superior to the HD-650. Usually, I prefer the HD-600's with the MKV and HD-650's with my tube amps, but this isn't a set rule. I rotate around and enjoy each for their unique signatures.


----------



## dcpoor

I finally broke down and ordered. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 lol


----------



## wae5

I just got my tracking number. I have the MKIV SE so this will be an interesting comparison. I wish I had the Gilmore Lite so I could make that comparison that some of us are waiting for.


----------



## indianbraker

Nice I can't wait mines just reached New York


----------



## tcp56

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wae5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got my tracking number. I have the MKIV SE so this will be an interesting comparison. I wish I had the Gilmore Lite so I could make that comparison that some of us are waiting for._

 


 Am interested in your impressions between the two. Please do report.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wae5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got my tracking number. I have the MKIV SE so this will be an interesting comparison. I wish I had the Gilmore Lite so I could make that comparison that some of us are waiting for._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tcp56* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Am interested in your impressions between the two. Please do report._

 

I recommend you give that MKV about 100-125 hrs before comparing. The MKV changes a huge amount between 75-100 hrs, which fools ya at first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Almost every owner has said something like "what the heck just happened?" when they hit that time frame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm fairly sure it is all done by 125 hours.

 Tube vs SS has it's difficulties too, but I'm sure you'll recognize those easily. Are you going to use a pre-amp or such to hook everything to, for control purposes and switching sources?


----------



## wae5

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I recommend you give that MKV about 100-125 hrs before comparing. The MKV changes a huge amount between 75-100 hrs, which fools ya at first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Almost every owner has said something like "what the heck just happened?" when they hit that time frame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm fairly sure it is all done by 125 hours.

 Tube vs SS has it's difficulties too, but I'm sure you'll recognize those easily. Are you going to use a pre-amp or such to hook everything to, for control purposes and switching sources?_

 

David suggested I try using the MKIV SE as a pre amp for the MKV so that's one of the first thing I'll be trying. BTW, most of its burn-in will be done using my ears because, like Oscar Wilde, I can resist everything but temptation.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wae5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_David suggested I try using the MKIV SE as a pre amp for the MKV so that's one of the first thing I'll be trying. BTW, most of its burn-in will be done using my ears because, like Oscar Wilde, I can resist everything but temptation._

 

That's cool. I didn't mean stuff the headphones in a dresser drawer or something similar. On the head is just fine, and just as revealing when it comes to the changes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The MKIVse as a pre-amp to the MKV. Wow! Did he mention why to try it? I haven't ever thought of that, nor can I think of why it would be beneficial? Maybe I'm missing something. Sure wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wae5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_David suggested I try using the MKIV SE as a pre amp for the MKV so that's one of the first thing I'll be trying. BTW, most of its burn-in will be done using my ears because, like Oscar Wilde, I can resist everything but temptation._

 

Looking forward to hearing your impressions, sounds interesting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm having a tough time deciding between the MKIV and the MKV for my HD580s... each has its own set of advantages.


----------



## worldman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *worldman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is also what I exactly did. I ordered a 120 ohm impedance adapter which will hopefully fix the small hum issue. The hum itself isn't overly annoying, but I can hear it using my Proline 750 and I cannot help but notice this very slight hum during very quiet music passages.

 I love the very accurate nature of my Proline 750 and I very much hope that the impedance adapter will not change that characteristic in any way. If this adapter solves this issue, then I think Little Dot should change their recommended headphone impedance level from "32 ohm ~ " to something like "120 ohm ~ " for the MK V. In any case, I will also post my findings once I have the adapter installed and tried out to its fullest extent.

 Cheers_

 

Alright people, as promised, this is the result of my experimenting with my new 120 Ohm impedance adapter with my MK V. I have listened to a diverse type of music ranging from classical to metal rock through my Ultrasone Proline 750.

 I am happy to report that the adapter successfully reduces the hissing noise from my MK V by a substantial margin. Quiet music passages are now very pleasing to listen to due to the much lower background hiss level; however, it regretably still does not achieve the pitch black no-noise level that my Stello DP-200 headphone amp section is able to deliver. If I did not have my DP-200 to compare, I do not think I would have been able to tell any hissing noise, so I believe that using the impedance adapter is a great solution for those MK V users listening through sensitive headphones.

 In terms of sound quality changes due to the usage of the adapter, I could tell a very subtle amount of difference. I cannot describe the difference in any technical way since I am totally unknowledgeable in that area. I can only describe my feeling of using the adapter as that of "listening to a very well recorded music in a very quiet, carefully controlled recording studio" whereas listening to the MK V without the adapter is like "listening to the same music played in a more natural, rough, "live" setting." The music is still the same music with highs to lows of the same quality. It's just that you feel like you are in a different atmosphere. Although the difference is minimal, I would choose listening to the MK V without the adapter since it does sound more natural to me if hiss noise is not an issue with the particular music I'm listening to. Oh, I must mention that I had to increase the volume level substantially to achieve the same level of listening-volume when using the impedance adapter.

 To sum up, the MK V is a superbly performing headphone amplifier which delivers sound as it should be delivered. The issue that I personally have of the small hissing noise is easily cured with an impedance adapter although it does change the music atmosphere very slightly.

 I hope this helps.


----------



## shadowmoses

I currently have the Mk III and am thinking of getting the Mk V as well. am planning to get a pair of Denon AH-D2000s and have read that the Mk III is not so well suited to drive the low impedence headphones that the Denons are. so there any water to this?

 Also, if i use the Mk III as a pre-amp to the Mk V, is the volume control ultimately done by the Mk III or V? 

 p.s. am in china and buying the LDs here is cheap cheap! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 takes 1 day for the amp to be delivered to me as i'm very near shenzhen, where Little Dot is produced.


----------



## dcpoor

how cheap are the LD's in china? :O


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shadowmoses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I currently have the Mk III and am thinking of getting the Mk V as well. am planning to get a pair of Denon AH-D2000s and have read that the Mk III is not so well suited to drive the low impedence headphones that the Denons are. so there any water to this?

 Also, if i use the Mk III as a pre-amp to the Mk V, is the volume control ultimately done by the Mk III or V? 

 p.s. am in china and buying the LDs here is cheap cheap! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 takes 1 day for the amp to be delivered to me as i'm very near shenzhen, where Little Dot is produced._

 

I have no problems with my Denon D5000's and the MKV (which are essentially the same cans with different cabling and wood cups). To hear any hiss I have to turn the volume up to almost maximum.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shadowmoses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I currently have the Mk III and am thinking of getting the Mk V as well. am planning to get a pair of Denon AH-D2000s and have read that the Mk III is not so well suited to drive the low impedence headphones that the Denons are. so there any water to this?

 Also, if i use the Mk III as a pre-amp to the Mk V, is the volume control ultimately done by the Mk III or V? 

 p.s. am in china and buying the LDs here is cheap cheap! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 takes 1 day for the amp to be delivered to me as i'm very near shenzhen, where Little Dot is produced._

 

First, if you are close, you should go visit LD!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you use the MKIII to drive the MKV, you could choose which one you want to control the volume, by pre-setting the volume on the other unit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since you haven't bought the headphones yet, and noise is a worry on your mind, let me "re-state" the audio rule of thumb that helps prevent problems like this:

 "*Buy your headphones to make your system sound good; don't buy your system to make your headphones sound good*." 

 This is the "best" way to insure you are getting maximum bang for the buck, and headphones that have synergy with your system. There may be a few cases where this rule doesn't apply well, but they are VERY few in numbers.


----------



## shadowmoses

Lol, now that you mention it, that sounds like a mighty fine idea! shenzhen is about a 1.5 hours away by bus. if i'm lucky i might even get to audition the Mk VI! Shall ask David about it later.

 Thanks for the advice and information all! I shall bear that audio rule of thumb in mind. I guess my motivation in getting the Mk V is to cover all the bases so that i'm less restricted in the headphones i wish to get in the future. It seems that the Mk V matches well with a wide variety of headphones whereas the Mk III matches better with high impedence headphones according to what i've read. at the very least, i'll have a tube AND a solid state amp so i can around with both. my china visa expires soon so i have to make a decision real quick! haha no doubt as to what head-fi's decision for me will be.

 oh, my bad. after conversion to CNY, the amps are not much cheaper than US prices after all, but i save on the pretty hefty delivery charges at least by getting it here.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shadowmoses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lol, now that you mention it, that sounds like a mighty fine idea! shenzhen is about a 1.5 hours away by bus. if i'm lucky i might even get to audition the Mk VI! Shall ask David about it later.

 Thanks for the advice and information all! I shall bear that audio rule of thumb in mind. I guess my motivation in getting the Mk V is to cover all the bases so that i'm less restricted in the headphones i wish to get in the future. It seems that the Mk V matches well with a wide variety of headphones whereas the Mk III matches better with high impedence headphones according to what i've read. at the very least, i'll have a tube AND a solid state amp so i can around with both. my china visa expires soon so i have to make a decision real quick! haha no doubt as to what head-fi's decision for me will be.

 oh, my bad. after conversion to CNY, the amps are not much cheaper than US prices after all, but i save on the pretty hefty delivery charges at least by getting it here._

 

Having both flavors (tube & SS) of headphone amps "seems" excessive, but it really isn't. Whether the type of music, your mood at the moment, or some other situation, it is really GREAT to be able to choose which amp to listen too.

 You are correct about the MKV. It is a great SS amp.


----------



## shadowmoses

Crap, Little Dot is taking vacation from July 4th to 29th according to their forum, guess visiting them will be out of the question cuz i'd have flown home by then.

 Makes the buying even more urgent!


----------



## indianbraker

maybe i need to wait to connect my Zero DAC but im experiencing some "amplifier hiss"....for instance i can hear the noise going from off to on regardless of volume...im driving some ad2000s so would an impedence adaptor help?


----------



## Currawong

indianbraker: What is currently connected? Waiting for your ZERO might indeed be the simplest option as I get almost no hiss with it connected.


----------



## Vandal

I liked your review so much that I'm saving aside some cash over the next couple of months to buy my own LD MK5. I've already got their micro tube and I love it...

 Now for that HD600 I've been wanting...


----------



## cafe zeenuts

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *indianbraker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_maybe i need to wait to connect my Zero DAC but im experiencing some "amplifier hiss"....for instance i can hear the noise going from off to on regardless of volume...im driving some ad2000s so would an impedence adaptor help?_

 

The hiss/noise is a common issue for the MKV driving low impedance phone. To solve this issue 1. you can use a impedance adapter on your current headphone or 2. buy a high impedance headphone.


----------



## sorcer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dcpoor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how cheap are the LD's in china? :O_

 

I know someone who's in Beijing now. Anyone know how to get one of these ASAP there?

 Thanks.

 --
 Steve


----------



## SmallWalrus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's cool. I didn't mean stuff the headphones in a dresser drawer or something similar. On the head is just fine, and just as revealing when it comes to the changes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The MKIVse as a pre-amp to the MKV. Wow! Did he mention why to try it? I haven't ever thought of that, nor can I think of why it would be beneficial? Maybe I'm missing something. Sure wouldn't be the first time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have actually been running a MK V from the lineout of a 336SE, and it does makes it sound more tubey, although I still have yet to hear anything that the 336 doesn't do on its own already.

 Got to burn in the MK V more and report my findings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but by itself the MK V sounds extremely flat with a pair of K701s, what am I missing?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SmallWalrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have actually been running a MK V from the lineout of a 336SE, and it does makes it sound more tubey, although I still have yet to hear anything that the 336 doesn't do on its own already.

 Got to burn in the MK V more and report my findings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but by itself the MK V sounds extremely flat with a pair of K701s, what am I missing?_

 

Just time. It will extend out and the dynamics will improve as well. I'm not sure what the results will be when using the 336SE's outputs. My guess is that the signal will be changed too much and improvements will be masked prior to the MKV receiving them. After burn-in, if you can, evaluate it directly from your DAC or player. 

 From what I'm told, the amount of hours on the K701s makes a difference too. I don't know how much time they need though. Maybe someone can chime in on this???


----------



## Golden Monkey

I believe the 701's take a long time to burn in fully...maybe not as much as an HD650, but somewhere in the 250 hours range, I suppose.


----------



## SmallWalrus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I believe the 701's take a long time to burn in fully...maybe not as much as an HD650, but somewhere in the 250 hours range, I suppose._

 

Mine has already been going on for close to 700 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anyone know if using one of those splitters would degrade sound quality? I have one source and two amps now, would be nice to able to hook them up side by side and have a comparative listen someday.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Oh, well...yeah, yours are burned in then, lol. Don't know why they would sound flat then. Maybe they are just not a good match, I suppose. To me, when I listened to the 701, I felt them to be fairly dry and clinical, very bright, and wide in the soundstage, but shallow. Not a bad phone at all, just wasn't what I was looking for. One thing the MKV does do is...well...it doesn't DO much to the sound, IMO. It's a very neutral amp, and does tend to reaveal the character of the individual phones a bit more.


----------



## Grey Massacre

I personally believe my MKV provide excellent bass, really tight bass, a very wide soundstage and crystal clear sound, good separation.

 I was amazed on how better my Grado's sounded paired with this amp, I have tried many amps without really noticing improvement. They are easy to drive but now the bass weight is there and they are impactful!

 I also have Darth's Beyer and they really shine with the MKV. They sound more detailed and clearly they are driven with authority.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grey Massacre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I personally believe my MKV provide excellent bass, really tight bass, a very wide soundstage and crystal clear sound, good separation.

 I was amazed on how better my Grado's sounded paired with this amp, I have tried many amps without really noticing improvement. They are easy to drive but now the bass weight is there and they are impactful!

 I also have Darth's Beyer and they really shine with the MKV. They sound more detailed and clearly they are driven with authority._

 

X2!! This is how my HD-650's and HD-600's sound as well. The ability of the MKV to amplify all the little nuances and things you don't normally get to hear, is just more proof of it's excellent dynamic range.

 The "flat" sounding impression may be the K701's or it could be he is used to listening to the tube amp? I'm not sure. I do know that once the MKV is "mature", it should improve this "flat" situation some.


----------



## shadowmoses

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sorcer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know someone who's in Beijing now. Anyone know how to get one of these ASAP there?

 Thanks.

 --
 Steve_

 

*
 Buying LD amps in China*

 There are a couple of ways to do this
 1. Buy over ÌÔ±¦Íø, which is like China's version of Ebay. if your friend has a taobao account, he can go to Ð¡²»µã¶ú·ÅÖ®¼Ò-¼ÒÓÃµçÆ÷/hifiÒôÏì/¶ú»ú - ÌÔ±¦Íø, little Dot's online shop to buy it. payment is a little dicey, unless you're local and have a bank account there. The taobao site also reflects the local prices of LD amps, check it out if you're interested. a little conversion will net you the price in whatever currency you wish.

 2. Just give Little Dot a call and their friendly service staff will guide you through the process. their number is +86 755 83143939. I assume your friend can speak mandarin? if not, or you can also ask your friend to drop David an email and David will take over from there. HOWEVER, i heard that David is coming back to China from 4th July onwards, so it may a little difficult to reach him then. more details on Viewing a thread - Vacation Schedule July 4th - July 29th

 The good news is that this won't affect LD sales in China, just the rest of the world LOL. If your friend speaks chinese, should not be a problem. just give them a call.

 I'm currently in Guangzhou, China. Bought the Mark III slightly more than a month back through email with David. Payment was done through bank deposit into their bank account and delivery took 1 day. of course, my location is much nearer to them (in shenzhen). Delivery to beijing should take a lil longer. Gonna buy the Mark V next week when my RMB paycheck comes in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Mark V costs 100% of my paycheck to the dollar, but i'm sure it's gonna be worth every cent!

 P.S: sorry about the squiggly characters, but the links work at least.. hehe will be glad to answer more questions if you have any.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Pench or anyone else that has a MK V.......Did David mention if the MK V is OPA627 or HDAM capable ? 

 Peete.


----------



## sorcer

Thanks alot for the info! I'll try to get my friend to bring one back, if he can find one around Beijing. Do any stores sell them?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SmallWalrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Mine has already been going on for close to 700 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
 Does anyone know if using one of those splitters would degrade sound quality? I have one source and two amps now, would be nice to able to hook them up side by side and have a comparative listen someday._

 

I find this disturbing, not because it is happening to you only, but many others have posted similar difficulties with the K701. I'm guessing here, but this might be a sign that your ears need a different sounding headphone. 700 hours is a long haul! When you think about all the headphones up for sale, it is obvious that mis-matching happens on a daily basis, so don't feel bad about it. Maybe one of those DT-880's or an HD-600 would suite you better??

 I'm not sure about the splitter issue. They don't cost much, so trying it out should be ok. I'd try the radio shack'ers first.


----------



## Grey Massacre

Regarding AKG 701 which I have heard once, I have the following reasoning.

 If you want a flat sound very detailed sound, you should go with a neutral solid state amp and a less colored headphone. On the other hand if you want to warm up a bit this clinical sound signature, you can always go the tube path.

 Generally speaking solid state tend to be on the more neutral side. There are a few exceptions, for example the M^3 is very warm and sort of tubey sounding. So basically if you like your headphone the way it is go for a neutral solid state amp, so all your doing is giving it good amplification and conserving the characteristics your headphone has. Some might say tubes sound very neutral but it is not the case to me they soften/round up and are more forgiving on lower quality recordings.

 Another example of a solid state amp coloration are the Ray Samuel amps, they are on the aggressive side, those paired with a very clinical headphone or already in your face sounding headphones, is not my preferred choice. 

 By picking an amp that tailors a bit the sonic signature of your already favorite headphone you make them better sounding. 

 To me Grado's and brighter sounding headphones will benefit the most from warm tube amplification. For Beyer's I prefer going with solid state by a far margin, it seems my Darth's sound faster more impactful with this MKV.

 Lastly I would suggest not going with the MKV and lower impedance headphones especially if you are picky about the background blackness. To me anything rated under 80 ohm has a rather annoying hiss with the MKV.

 This amp should have been rated 80-600 ohm, it has so much power. With my 32 ohm Grado's I am using a impedance adapter of 120 ohm and it completely remove the hissing. You amp has to match your headphones impedance, this is why the MKV hisses with lower impedance/sensitive headphones.

 Hope that helps,

 Charles


----------



## cafe zeenuts

Thats spot on champ!


----------



## Golden Monkey

Yeah, Massacre's got some good advice and info there...


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SmallWalrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have actually been running a MK V from the lineout of a 336SE, and it does makes it sound more tubey, although I still have yet to hear anything that the 336 doesn't do on its own already.

 Got to burn in the MK V more and report my findings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but by itself the MK V sounds extremely flat with a pair of K701s, what am I missing?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grey Massacre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Regarding AKG 701 which I have heard once, I have the following reasoning.

 If you want a flat sound very detailed sound, you should go with a neutral solid state amp and a less colored headphone. On the other hand if you want to warm up a bit this clinical sound signature, you can always go the tube path.

 Generally speaking solid state tend to be on the more neutral side. There are a few exceptions, for example the M^3 is very warm and sort of tubey sounding. So basically if you like your headphone the way it is go for a neutral solid state amp, so all your doing is giving it good amplification and conserving the characteristics your headphone has. Some might say tubes sound very neutral but it is not the case to me they soften/round up and are more forgiving on lower quality recordings.

 Another example of a solid state amp coloration are the Ray Samuel amps, they are on the aggressive side, those paired with a very clinical headphone or already in your face sounding headphones, is not my preferred choice. 

 By picking an amp that tailors a bit the sonic signature of your already favorite headphone you make them better sounding. 

 To me Grado's and brighter sounding headphones will benefit the most from warm tube amplification. For Beyer's I prefer going with solid state by a far margin, it seems my Darth's sound faster more impactful with this MKV.

 Lastly I would suggest not going with the MKV and lower impedance headphones especially if you are picky about the background blackness. To me anything rated under 80 ohm has a rather annoying hiss with the MKV.

 This amp should have been rated 80-600 ohm, it has so much power. With my 32 ohm Grado's I am using a impedance adapter of 120 ohm and it completely remove the hissing. You amp has to match your headphones impedance, this is why the MKV hisses with lower impedance/sensitive headphones.

 Hope that helps,

 Charles_

 

SmallWalrus, please read this even though I wasn't talking "at" you, it is for you and the other fellas too. What Charles said is great but I'm not sure the whole picture was understood. Thanks! I'm not trying to step on toes here. This whole scenario is about "understanding the situation first" and it doesn't represent something wrong on anyones part.

 I was scratchin' my anatomy on this, until I went back and read his post again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Look above. SmallWalrus has been running his new MKV using his DV336SE as a pre-amp for it. So, he's trying to figure out how come his new MKV sounds "tubey" this way. He didn't understand that the MKV adds almost nothing to the sound of the source, so the dominant signal changer is the DV336SE and this is why the MKV sounds tubey.

 Then he goes on to say that by itself, the MKV sounds flat with his K701's that have 700 hours of burn-in on them. He has obviously been using them with the tube DV336SE. If he was expecting the MKV to sound like his DV336SE using the K701s, someone has failed him big time. These two amps, couldn't be farther apart sonically. But, this is also what happens when someone pre-evaluates amps before they are burned-in properly. Flat, rolled off, narrow, weak, harsh....ect. All of these things can be present in a new SS amp right out of the box. The MKV is no exception. As a matter of fact, the MKV needs that burn-in a lot more than other amps do. When he hits the 70-85 hour mark, the changes to the MKV are really something!

 Now this all makes sense to me. I know it may be just me, but I would not recommend he look for a more "tube sounding" SS headphone amp for "any favorite headphone". He already has a warm, tube sounding amp. Also consider: "Don't buy your system to make your headphones sound good, buy your headphones, to make your system sound good."

 If he likes how the K701's sound with the DV336SE, great! One battle won! After his MKV "matures" and "if" he doesn't like how the K701's sound with the MKV, then he should go looking for a new set of headphones that will fulfill his expectations of the MKV. There are SO many to choose from! Having another set of headphones is very common around here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Having a nice tube amp and nice SS amp is becoming more popular as well. Nothing like being able to "pick and choose" which flavor you'd like to listen to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am I far off the beaten path here?


----------



## Grey Massacre

I am just expressing my opinion, I was just throwing a few pointers for the non owners reading this thread which are considering the amp.

 One thing that keep me away from tube is the fact I do not own a tube tester and I do not feel like getting one. While some believe they are not needed, I would think the opposite since I do own 3 pairs of highly customized headphones which cost a few times my amp. The last thing I want is getting a bad tubes off eBay and blow a driver in one of my headphones. Also some tubes will fit and they do not provide the right current or whatever, so you have to know what your doing with tubes.

 Plug and play works great for me, I have read quite a few horror stories with Darkvoice amps and headphone drivers dying and strangely in two cases the 701 was concerned, if you guys are interested have a look with the search button. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Call me paranoid, but I had one set of headphones dying from a faulty Audiophile USB now I would take all the measures to avoid that annoyance at all cost.

 My two cents,

 Charles


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grey Massacre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am just expressing my opinion, I was just throwing a few pointers for the non owners reading this thread which are considering the amp.

 One thing that keep me away from tube is the fact I do not own a tube tester and I do not feel like getting one. While some believe they are not needed, I would think the opposite since I do own 3 pairs of highly customized headphones which cost a few times my amp. The last thing I want is getting a bad tubes off eBay and blow a driver in one of my headphones. Also some tubes will fit and they do not provide the right current or whatever, so you have to know what your doing with tubes.

 Plug and play works great for me, I have read quite a few horror stories with Darkvoice amps and headphone drivers dying and strangely in two cases the 701 was concerned, if you guys are interested have a look with the search button. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Call me paranoid, but I had one set of headphones dying from a faulty Audiophile USB now I would take all the measures to avoid that annoyance at all cost.

 My two cents,

 Charles_

 

Ya, that's good! I wish I could find a decent tester for a reasonable price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Instead, I've made it a point to order mostly pre-tested and matched tubes. It may not amount to much, but I haven't had one go bad yet. (knock on wood). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I brought up those tube arcing and headphones frying posts one day and got slammed hard for it, so I just kinda let it go... I think the count is up to 3 now.


----------



## Grey Massacre

Hehe, that's likely not to happen, but I am lucky for those things! (knock on his earcups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ya, that's good! I wish I could find a decent tester for a reasonable price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Instead, I've made it a point to order mostly pre-tested and matched tubes. It may not amount to much, but I haven't had one go bad yet. (knock on wood). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I brought up those tube arcing and headphones frying posts one day and got slammed hard for it, so I just kinda let it go... I think the count is up to 3 now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## dcpoor

oh sweet details without having to turn the volume up to uncomfortable/dangerous levels.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 15 minutes of burn in/listening so far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 i'll try to get some k701 time in tomorrow or over the weekend.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Great, dc! Glad you're liking it so far. Pretty sweet, straight out of the box, huh? Give it some time, and it'll really open up. Enjoy!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dcpoor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_oh sweet details without having to turn the volume up to uncomfortable/dangerous levels.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 15 minutes of burn in/listening so far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 i'll try to get some k701 time in tomorrow or over the weekend._

 

DC, did you get a new MKV! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Excellent! It's funny how the pictures always make the amp seem smaller than it really is. I remember un boxing mine and lifting it up for the first time. It has substantial mass! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It matches up perfectly with my MKIVse tube amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep us informed!


----------



## J.D.N

Excellent review and very enjoyable reading. 

 Does anyone have any opinions of how this might match a pair of Alessandro MS2i's? 

 If i make enough/save enough money this summer im thinking MacBook Pro (already got) >> Keces DAC >> LD MKV >> Alessandro MS2i 

 Does this sound good to those more knowledgeable people?


----------



## dcpoor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DC, did you get a new MKV! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Excellent! It's funny how the pictures always make the amp seem smaller than it really is. I remember un boxing mine and lifting it up for the first time. It has substantial mass! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It matches up perfectly with my MKIVse tube amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep us informed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yeah, it's much heftier and sizeable than i thought. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I've only gotten in two hours of listening with hd600's so far. I'll try to post impressions after more listening sessions.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J.D.N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Excellent review and very enjoyable reading. 

 Does anyone have any opinions of how this might match a pair of Alessandro MS2i's? 

 If i make enough/save enough money this summer im thinking MacBook Pro (already got) >> Keces DAC >> LD MKV >> Alessandro MS2i 

 Does this sound good to those more knowledgeable people?_

 

I don't see why not. If you have to stretch the budget out further, you might want to consider the Zero/DAC/Amp instead of the Keces. It's onboard SS headphone amp could "hold" you over until you can purchase the MKV. The review link is in my sig.


----------



## Penchum

Good news! 

 The MKV on average, only uses 12 watts of power!!
 I think that is pretty decent for the old electric bill! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I've updated the review to reflect this good news.


----------



## roethlar

I got my MK V in today. After only a few minutes of listening, I can say that it is already a huge improvement over the headphone jack on my Onkyo TX-DS787 receiver with my Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro / 250 ohm phones.

 The sound is fuller and richer all around.

 My setup is still not optimal, since I don't have a good DAC. I'm using my Auzentech Prelude's optical out to my Onkyo, and have the MK V connected to the headphone jack on the receiver. The Onkyo won't decode digital and output it to the record out, it only does digital to digital or analog to analog, so I can't do it that way. 

 I could connect the MK V to the receiver's pre-outs, but then I'd have to disable the speakers when I want to listen to phones, and that would be an all around hassle.

 A head-fi'er is making me an Alien DAC, so when that comes in I'll use that, but for now I'm still pleased with the audio quality of the MK V.

 I have yet to try it with my 325is, but that's next. 

 I need to get my hands on some HD600s soon so I can try that out. I'm also looking at a Markl modded Dennon ad2000, but that's far off.

 If money wasn't a concern, I'd have all this stuff already. I don't know if that would make it better or worse. I think a lot of the fun with this hobby is resource management.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roethlar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got my MK V in today. After only a few minutes of listening, I can say that it is already a huge improvement over the headphone jack on my Onkyo TX-DS787 receiver with my Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro / 250 ohm phones.

 The sound is fuller and richer all around.

 My setup is still not optimal, since I don't have a good DAC. I'm using my Auzentech Prelude's optical out to my Onkyo, and have the MK V connected to the headphone jack on the receiver. The Onkyo won't decode digital and output it to the record out, it only does digital to digital or analog to analog, so I can't do it that way. 

 I could connect the MK V to the receiver's pre-outs, but then I'd have to disable the speakers when I want to listen to phones, and that would be an all around hassle.

 A head-fi'er is making me an Alien DAC, so when that comes in I'll use that, but for now I'm still pleased with the audio quality of the MK V.

 I have yet to try it with my 325is, but that's next. 

 I need to get my hands on some HD600s soon so I can try that out. I'm also looking at a Markl modded Dennon ad2000, but that's far off.

 If money wasn't a concern, I'd have all this stuff already. I don't know if that would make it better or worse. I think a lot of the fun with this hobby is resource management. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Just a thought. You could hook the MKV to the output side (rec out) of a tape loop! This would solve some of the hookup issues.


----------



## roethlar

I wish that I could, but the Onkyo won't output an analog signal from a digital source. I cannot use a tape deck to record a CD connected via optical or coax S/PDIF, only via analog. It seems that the digital side of this receiver was a afterthought. It's circa 2001, so I guess that makes some sense. At least that's my justification. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's kind of annoying. I remember running into this when I got the receiver years ago but dismissing it as unimportant. It took me a few minutes to remember that that was the problem, download the manual, and verify it. 

 As a surround processor for gaming and movies, the Onkyo is great, but otherwise it's not the best.

 Thanks for the suggestion, though.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roethlar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wish that I could, but the Onkyo won't output an analog signal from a digital source. I cannot use a tape deck to record a CD connected via optical or coax S/PDIF, only via analog. It seems that the digital side of this receiver was a afterthought. It's circa 2001, so I guess that makes some sense. At least that's my justification. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's kind of annoying. I remember running into this when I got the receiver years ago but dismissing it as unimportant. It took me a few minutes to remember that that was the problem, download the manual, and verify it. 

 As a surround processor for gaming and movies, the Onkyo is great, but otherwise it's not the best.

 Thanks for the suggestion, though._

 

Hummmm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What about an inexpensive but quality DAC for stereo purposes? That would solve the problem, I think. Bring the DAC's output in on AUX (analog) and hook the MKV up to the (rec out) of a tape loop. This would give you some flexibility back too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Listen to any source hooked to the Onkyo with the MKV and listen to any source with the Onkyo, including the stereo DAC's output. Just another thought.


----------



## roethlar

That would work, but I'm going to take the Onkyo out of the picture entirely and just use the Alien DAC from my PC to the MK V. I don't listen to music from any other sources except for an iPod, and that's already connected to input 2 on the MK V.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roethlar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That would work, but I'm going to take the Onkyo out of the picture entirely and just use the Alien DAC from my PC to the MK V. I don't listen to music from any other sources except for an iPod, and that's already connected to input 2 on the MK V._

 

Ow, ok. There is that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought maybe you listened to speakers some too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the dual inputs on the MKV. I have my Zero DAC coming in on one, and my Zune80 on the other. With lossless files, it is really nice!


----------



## th0m

Could someone tell me the diameter of the volume knob on the mkV?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *th0m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could someone tell me the diameter of the volume knob on the mkV?_

 

Hi! It is a 30mm with the standard 6mm shaft. When I replaced mine, I found a gold chrome over solid brass knob at Parts ConneXion (sponsor link over on the left side of your screen) and it looks nice. I also prefer the feel of the heavier knob when turning it. It feels like "top quality".


----------



## th0m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi! It is a 30mm with the standard 6mm shaft. When I replaced mine, I found a gold chrome over solid brass knob at Parts ConneXion (sponsor link over on the left side of your screen) and it looks nice. I also prefer the feel of the heavier knob when turning it. It feels like "top quality". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks. Very helpfull. 

 I just placed an order for a mkV but I need to change the knob to make it match my other equipment. Problem is, the one I want can only be had in either 25mm or 38mm. Maybe I can fit a 38mm without it looking to bad though.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *th0m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks. Very helpfull. 

 I just placed an order for a mkV but I need to change the knob to make it match my other equipment. Problem is, the one I want can only be had in either 25mm or 38mm. Maybe I can fit a 38mm without it looking to bad though._

 

Hummm, well, there is a slight recess in the face plate of the MKV for the old volume knob. If you went with a larger knob, you would have to be very careful to lock it down so that it isn't making contact with the normal surface of the face plate, or it will scratch it. If you went with the 25mm, you would have a 2 1/2 mm gap between the recessed part of the face plate and the new knob. I'm not sure which will look the best.

 On my MKIVse, I have this same sized gap and it looks just fine. It is a different size situation though. The regular knob was huge (35mm)! I replaced it with the 30mm knob and the gap doesn't bother me.

 A trick I learned a long time ago, was to put strips of thick paper (one layer only) between the knob and the face plate, then tighten it down gently. If you tighten it too much, the knob will be "off center" and hit the face plate. Pull out the paper and you have just enough gap so the knob won't make contact with the face plate.


----------



## jpstereo

Pench,

 Any idea what the diameter of the knob is on the MKIII? I would love to replace it with something more substantial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Regards,

 JP





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi! It is a 30mm with the standard 6mm shaft. When I replaced mine, I found a gold chrome over solid brass knob at Parts ConneXion (sponsor link over on the left side of your screen) and it looks nice. I also prefer the feel of the heavier knob when turning it. It feels like "top quality". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpstereo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pench,

 Any idea what the diameter of the knob is on the MKIII? I would love to replace it with something more substantial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Regards,

 JP_

 

Hi JP!

 I have the 25mm gold on my MKIII. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think they have a chrome one too.


----------



## jpstereo

Awesome. Thanks Pench! Do they supply the allen wrench to remove the old and install the new knob?? I kind of like the Gold - it really sets it off well! Reminds me of the old Musical Fidelity gear!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi JP!

 I have the 25mm gold on my MKIII. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think they have a chrome one too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## WolfyWolf Von Wolfenstein

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roethlar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have yet to try it with my 325is, but that's next. 

 I need to get my hands on some HD600s soon so I can try that out. I'm also looking at a Markl modded Dennon ad2000, but that's far off.

 If money wasn't a concern, I'd have all this stuff already. I don't know if that would make it better or worse. I think a lot of the fun with this hobby is resource management. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey there roethlar, I'd be interested in your thoughts on the 325i's w/the MKV! Could you post some initial impressions, good/bad/indifferent is enough. Thanks.
 Jason


----------



## Grey Massacre

I have a 325i and it will hiss with them. Although I find this amp a very nice match, prior using this amp I though amping was not worth it with those cans. I suggest you get a impedance adapter if you go with the MKV, if you don't in the quiet passages you will hear a constant hiss even without volume. I decided to get a 50 ohm impedance adapter and I am happy now, dead quiet. I find that this amp is aimed more toward higher impedance headphones.

 Charles

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WolfyWolf Von Wolfenstein* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey there roethlar, I'd be interested in your thoughts on the 325i's w/the MKV! Could you post some initial impressions, good/bad/indifferent is enough. Thanks.
 Jason_


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpstereo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Awesome. Thanks Pench! Do they supply the allen wrench to remove the old and install the new knob?? I kind of like the Gold - it really sets it off well! Reminds me of the old Musical Fidelity gear!_

 

They don't supply one, but if you have a metric allen wrench set, you're in business. If you don't, it's probably time to pick one up anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I got mine at Sears, a Craftsman set in a plastic bag for very little cash.


----------



## th0m

Is there like a webshop where you can get those impedance adapters everyone's talking about? I haven't even gotten my mkV yet, but I would like to know in case the hiss is there.


----------



## Grey Massacre

Moon-Audio/Apuresound makes them and members of the forums will do them, I would just post in the cable section a willing to buy.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *th0m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there like a webshop where you can get those impedance adapters everyone's talking about? I haven't even gotten my mkV yet, but I would like to know in case the hiss is there._


----------



## jpstereo

I probably have a set or two in the garage somewhere! Thanks Pench!

 JP

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They don't supply one, but if you have a metric allen wrench set, you're in business. If you don't, it's probably time to pick one up anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got mine at Sears, a Craftsman set in a plastic bag for very little cash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## SmallWalrus

Does anyone know how the MkV compares with the CIAudio?


----------



## fdhfdy

THanks for the flawless review. Look forward to seeing something about MK6 soon.
 BTW, Yang would give you some of them for free as a award for such a LD fan who owned all the series of LD Product.


----------



## th0m

Has anyone tried the mkV with A-T AD2000? Good match? Hiss/no hiss?


----------



## roethlar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WolfyWolf Von Wolfenstein* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey there roethlar, I'd be interested in your thoughts on the 325i's w/the MKV! Could you post some initial impressions, good/bad/indifferent is enough. Thanks.
 Jason_

 

Before I got the amp, I listened to the 325i more than the 990. After I got the amp, I listened to the 990 more than the 325i. 

 I don't know if that's a good enough answer, but it's the best I can give you.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fdhfdy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_THanks for the flawless review. Look forward to seeing something about MK6 soon.
 BTW, Yang would give you some of them for free as a award for such a LD fan who owned all the series of LD Product. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

I wish I could, but funding just isn't available this time around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 One of you cash flow happy users could send me your's and I'd be glad to review it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Hell, I'd even send it back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 It is so beautiful and masculine at the same time! Plus, I love the power meters for each channel! Very cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can even imagine what a nice gold chrome volume knob would look like on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also like the change to the 4 pin XLR on the front, for balanced headphones. Change is good if it eliminates extra items/weight and makes things simpler for daily use. One instead of two, just makes good sense. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are probably right, but, no, I won't even ask him. To do so, is instant death for reviewers here at HeadFi. I've paid for all my amps and stuff so far, and that's the way I'm going to keep it. I must maintain a higher ethical standard, no matter what other reviewers are doing, or have done in the past.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

I dunno Pench...I'm beginning to think you have a knob fixation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.


----------



## Enthusia

Haha, I am glad they replaced the two cans at the back.


----------



## shadowmoses

Juz paid for my Mk V during lunchtime, should get it by tmr! can't wait to run it that baby!


----------



## slowfreight

Anybody know how often these go on sale? I've been eyeballing this amp for some time, but now they are nowhere to be found on ebay.


----------



## shadowmoses

DavidZhe should be on holiday about now, so it may be a little difficult to reach him now, why don't you email him directly and wait for his reply? his email is little.tube@gmail.com


----------



## slowfreight

Thanks for the info, I'll e-mail him today.


----------



## Golden Monkey

What volume level do most of you MKV users turn it up to (and with which phones)? I'm usually between 30-40 with both the Senn HD650 and the much lower impedance Denons, and it's plenty loud, but I'm curious about giving them more juice by adding impedance with an adaptor...would it be worth it to say, add 100 ohms impedance, and crank it up to 60-70, or would that make a difference at all?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What volume level do most of you MKV users turn it up to (and with which phones)? I'm usually between 30-40 with both the Senn HD650 and the much lower impedance Denons, and it's plenty loud, but I'm curious about giving them more juice by adding impedance with an adaptor...would it be worth it to say, add 100 ohms impedance, and crank it up to 60-70, or would that make a difference at all?_

 

With my HD-650's & HD-600's, I'm at the same area as you. It does depend upon what I'm using as a source though. My Zero's output is much greater than my Creative Zen Vision's, so the needed volume knob travel changes up by 20-30 on the scale. Even with the Vision's lower output, I could still damage my ears if I wanted too, without clipping the amp at all.

 I think "no adapter" is the cleanest possible path, so I would not recommend using an adapter unless you NEED it to solve another issue like grounding hum.
 I'm not saying the adapters are dirty, simply saying less is better, thats all.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Cool, agreed about the "less is more" for sure. Good to know we're around te same thing then...my output on my CDP is pretty hot, and the DAC is taking the same signal and outputting it just as hot, so I figured that was the case. Thanks as usual, Pench!


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cool, agreed about the "less is more" for sure. Good to know we're around te same thing then...my output on my CDP is pretty hot, and the DAC is taking the same signal and outputting it just as hot, so I figured that was the case. Thanks as usual, Pench!_

 

The output voltage from your CDP's coax is most likely a standard 2V rms. I believe the Zero's line out at the analog outs is also a standard 2 V rms. 

 What does your manual say about V output rates for analog and digital outs for your CDP ?

 FWIW the Ah Njoe Tjoeb 4000 has 2.5V (stock setting, can be changed to .5 to 5 V in .5 V increments ) at the analog outs and 2 V at the digital coax output. 

 Peete.


----------



## shadowmoses

Yesh! the postman juz delivered the Mk V to my company doorstep! less than 24 hrs between payment and delivery, wonder if that's a record here..

 Can't wait to burn it in, do you guys recommend hooking up the Mk V through the Mk III as a preamp or should i just connect it to my DAC directly for the best sound?


----------



## cafe zeenuts

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What volume level do most of you MKV users turn it up to (and with which phones)? I'm usually between 30-40 with both the Senn HD650 and the much lower impedance Denons, and it's plenty loud, but I'm curious about giving them more juice by adding impedance with an adaptor...would it be worth it to say, add 100 ohms impedance, and crank it up to 60-70, or would that make a difference at all?_

 

I usually 15-20 max on my MKV listening to HD650, you guys listen pretty loud!


----------



## Golden Monkey

Nah, 30-40 isn't too loud, I don't think. I'm pretty careful about that. Its loud enough to deliver good bass, but not enough to fatigue the ears. I can nap easily at 30. I did notice that at first, lower volume was plenty and 30 or so seemed too loud, but after burn-in the amp smoothed out a lot, and more juice was required to drive them. At 30, I can still easily hear things outside my head. I need at least 60 to quiet the voices inside, however...lol.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nah, 30-40 isn't too loud, I don't think. I'm pretty careful about that. Its loud enough to deliver good bass, but not enough to fatigue the ears. I can nap easily at 30. I did notice that at first, lower volume was plenty and 30 or so seemed too loud, but after burn-in the amp smoothed out a lot, and more juice was required to drive them. At 30, I can still easily hear things outside my head. I need at least 60 to quiet the voices inside, however...lol._

 

Those darn voices! Always telling me to "buy more now" and stuff like that!


----------



## sorcer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sorcer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks alot for the info! I'll try to get my friend to bring one back, if he can find one around Beijing. Do any stores sell them?_

 

So, my friend got in touch with Little Dot - the cost is $250. Not that much less, so I decided not to get one yet.


----------



## shadowmoses

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sorcer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, my friend got in touch with Little Dot - the cost is $250. Not that much less, so I decided not to get one yet._

 

No problem, just listened to mine last night for the first time, must say it's a very different animal than the Mk III. Very very clean, separation is better and the details come out more alive! Sometimes the vocals sound tube-like to me, sometimes they don't and i'll miss the tube sound. Depends on the album i'm listening to. Of course, the amp isn't run-in yet.. Still, I'm enjoying it very much.

 I must say, the convenience of a solid state amp is really appealing to me. by that, i mean i don't have to worry so much about warming up my tubes, or preventing thermal stress by not repeatedly turning it on and off. With the Mk V, it's on with the flick of a switch and ready to go. when i'm done, just set it on standby.

 If i had to choose one only, it would def be the Mk V. Thx goodness i don't have to make that choice though, perfectly happy with both.


----------



## th0m

I just got my MK V yesterday and compared to my former amp (Harmony Design Ear 9) the soundstage is bigger, there's more "punch", it's more forgiving towards bad recordings and also, this amp sounds BIG. Big, fat and powerful, almost tubey is my impression. Maybe not the best match with my HD650s on some music genres which makes them sound even more warm and fat than before. High frequencies could be a little harsh with the Ear 9, even with the HD650s, but now, everything is smooth. Can't wait to compare it to the Stello HP100 I'm about to get.


----------



## brown274

Anyone using it with 701's.


----------



## Big Mother Goose

Has anyone tried to roll the opamps yet ?


----------



## Golden Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Big Mother Goose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone tried to roll the opamps yet ?_

 

I've asked that myself, a while back, and no one had tried yet. Now that there's so many owners out there, I'm sure someone would be willing to venture into this and get back to us with impressions...


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've asked that myself, a while back, and no one had tried yet. Now that there's so many owners out there, I'm sure someone would be willing to venture into this and get back to us with impressions..._

 

I emailed David a while back about the possibility of swapping the opamps in the MK V for HDAMS or OPa627's. When he got back to me he said the MK V is designed around the opamps that are in it and swapping to OP627 or the HDAM would not work.

 Well that was that. No opamp rolling for the MK V.

 That isn't a big negative in my book...would have been interesting to hear the V with HDAM's though. 

 Peete.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Yeah, they say the same thing on the LD site, but I'm pretty sure that the poss. exists. I mean, they ARE socketed after all, so it would be easy to at least test different ones out. 







 I was looking into OPA627's for this myself, but was put off by all the counterfeit ones out there.


----------



## Big Mother Goose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I emailed David a while back about the possibility of swapping the opamps in the MK V for HDAMS or OPa627's. When he got back to me he said the MK V is designed around the opamps that are in it and swapping to OP627 or the HDAM would not work.

 Well that was that. No opamp rolling for the MK V.

 That isn't a big negative in my book...would have been interesting to hear the V with HDAM's though. 

 Peete._

 

I emailed him and he said they where testing compatibility with OP275 and OP271.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hummm, this was interesting. My 32ohm HD212's have a silver mini plug. I had a gold colored 1/4 adapter on it. When I plugged them in to my MKV, I had a bunch of noise. I wiggled the adapter and the noise changed. So, I dug around and found a silver colored 1/4 adapter and gave that a try. Most of the noise was gone, wiggling the adapter didn't do anything either. There is a constant background noise if I turn the volume all the way down.

 I couldn't detect anything while the music was playing, so I would bet this is due to the 32ohms. If your's does the same, you might want to get some of those impedance adapters that raise your impedance up to like 120ohms. I understand they are cheap and do not change the sound. Good luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

So... where do you buy "the cheap ones?" 

 The only one I've found costs $70 from Moon Audio.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Big Mother Goose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I emailed him and he said they where testing compatibility with OP275 and OP271._

 

That's cool......nice to see LD doing some leg work for the MK V. I'll have to look those up...not familiar with those opamps.

 Peete.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, they say the same thing on the LD site, but I'm pretty sure that the poss. exists. I mean, they ARE socketed after all, so it would be easy to at least test different ones out. 






 I was looking into OPA627's for this myself, but was put off by all the counterfeit ones out there._

 

Yeah I don't blame you as far as that goes. I only asked David if the MK V could use the 627BP on a brown dog or the HDAM that Burson and Lawrence Chan (Zero DAC/Amp) sell. He didn't mention other types at that time. Would be neat to see and hear a discrete output MK V SE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.


----------



## indianbraker

if anyone is interested in this amp im willing to sell mines for $250 shipped. Its in flawless condition as its simply sat on my desk since i bought it. pm me if you would like pics.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *indianbraker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if anyone is interested in this amp im willing to sell mines for $250 shipped. Its in flawless condition as its simply sat on my desk since i bought it. pm me if you would like pics._

 

Wow that is tempting.........how come your selling it ?

 Peete.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gradofan2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So... where do you buy "the cheap ones?" 

 The only one I've found costs $70 from Moon Audio._

 

I think mine came from Radio Shack (it's been a while), or perhaps Parts Express.


----------



## Mikha

Can't choose between MK IV se and MK V. As for MK V - I'm afraid it will bee too analytical for me, not fun and just boring clean sound which will reveal any source problems. As for MK IVse - afraid it won't be fast enough and a bass will be less defined and dont wanna be an tuberoller cuz of the problems with the stock tubes. Any thoughts? Cans - Denon D2000


----------



## Golden Monkey

Perfect match there, Mikha. The D2000/MKV combo is fantastic. The MKV isn't analytical or boring, but it is very revealing to source flaws. It's very fast and fun, that's for sure. I wrote a long, humorous review of my impressions of the MKV and D2000 and HD650 together, if you want to read it: LINK


----------



## Onkyo

I finally made up my mind and ordered the MKV. I live in Canada so I'm wondering how fast it will be. I have heard LD to be very good for shipping.
 So here is the setup:
 Source: Onkyo DV-S939 
 Sound processor: Rotel RSP-1098
 Interconnects: Kimber Kable D-60, Tranparent UltraLinks
 [Headphone Amp]: LD MKV
 Headphones: AKG K 701

 Now the question is how will it match with MKV. 
 I am also worried about the reported hiss of the MKV (although Penchum says he doesn't hear it).


----------



## slowfreight

I've had mine for about a week now. My current set up is as follows:

 Auzen Prelude > MK V > Denon AH-D2000

 I hear a very audible hiss with this rig. My headphones are more than likely the cause seeing how they have an impedance of 25. Soon I'll be making a 75 ohm impedance adaptor. We shall see if this helps. If not, look for this MK V on ebay on the cheap. I don't think I'll be buying new headphones any time soon. I dig my denons.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Onkyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I finally made up my mind and ordered the MKV. I live in Canada so I'm wondering how fast it will be. I have heard LD to be very good for shipping.
 So here is the setup:
 Source: Onkyo DV-S939 
 Sound processor: Rotel RSP-1098
 Interconnects: Kimber Kable D-60, Tranparent UltraLinks
 [Headphone Amp]: LD MKV
 Headphones: AKG K 701

 Now the question is how will it match with MKV. 
 I am also worried about the reported hiss of the MKV (although Penchum says he doesn't hear it)._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slowfreight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've had mine for about a week now. My current set up is as follows:

 Auzen Prelude > MK V > Denon AH-D2000

 I hear a very audible hiss with this rig. My headphones are more than likely the cause seeing how they have an impedance of 25. Soon I'll be making a 75 ohm impedance adaptor. We shall see if this helps. If not, look for this MK V on ebay on the cheap. I don't think I'll be buying new headphones any time soon. I dig my denons._

 

I think both of you will be ok. The impedance issue seems to be below 64 somewhere, because I can plug in my HD-280's at 64ohms and there is no noise at all. Black totally. There was an issue earlier, where grounding noise was thought to be the impedance issue, but that got straightened out differently. The K701's should be good to go, without any noise issues.


----------



## Penchum

As an update for those interested, I've recently purchased the HDAM module for my Zero DAC/amp, and have been driving my MKV with it. The HDAM is a discrete amplifier module that replaces the OPA627's Opamps I had in the DAC section of the Zero. After a nice 100 hour burn-in, the improvements in the DAC are very noticeable, and the MKV amplifies all of it correctly, making one heck of a nice listen!

 I didn't think I could get more resolution, but I was wrong for sure. The sound stage is more 4D, the low end has better separation, and the mids have even more detail than I reported in the original review. The highs are the new attraction. They have much better separation, making drum play incredible to listen too. Each cymbal can be heard to ring, ride or crash as you know they should, giving you their proper location. Each hit tells where it happened on the cymbal and the power behind the hit! For those of us who have played drums in our past, you can hear the differences between brands of cymbals without guessing. Listening to RUSH, brings on a new drum-centric feel to their music, and shows just how they use the drums to drive their music differently than most bands. Neil Peart is a true percussionist and rules the roost! Very nice indeed!

 The HDAM improves the dynamics as well, and the MKV has no trouble bringing that through amplification. Nuances that were difficult to identify before, are now clearly part of the presentation. This upgrade to my Zero has proven to me that the MKV is a lot more of an excellent amplifier than I originally thought. The better your source, the better the output. Something to keep in mind for sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ow, and this was all done using lossless files on my PC, X-Fi optical out to the Zero, and wearing my HD-650s.


----------



## P_1

Has anyone tried replacing the opamps they have in there with something else yet?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *P_1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone tried replacing the opamps they have in there with something else yet?_

 

I think someone posted about a couple of Opamps LD is testing out, but other than that, I don't think so. The earlier word was that Sword Yang built around the stock Opamps, so I think most are worried about messing up the MKV's presentation.


----------



## P_1

I don't think it could hurt the MK V to plug an opamp in. From the spec sheet of the opamp it is using, ONsomething, it's using the standard 8 pin layout. Right now I don't have a screw driver on me so I can't test anything. But if I did I would stick my lme49720's in there to test.


----------



## Penchum

Someone had asked about how the MKV and MKIVse would look together in stock condition, only I can't find the request, so I'll just post the pic here:







 I also have another pic with the Gold knobs installed, if anyone is interested.
 I think they look fantastic together, but I'm biased.


----------



## indianbraker

well being that my post count is too low to post iteams FS my offer for this amp 250 shipped still stands....flawless condition...pics available...pm me or email at indianbraker@yahoo.com


----------



## Onkyo

Received MKV today. I am impressed. More to follow...


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Onkyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Received MKV today. I am impressed. More to follow..._

 

Great! I'm looking forward to your impressions. The maturing time is worth doing before any critical listening though. There are some big caps in the MKV and they do take time to form up. Some have reported 150 hours and that might be accurate. Mine seemed less, but I ran it constantly, so that might have changed the total time required.


----------



## indianbraker

i wish i could afford some hd 600s cause i sold my mk v for 230 shipped...didnt make much difference...actually the hiss made it worst for sq with my ad2000s


----------



## sillysally

How good would the Little Dot IV SE or non SE be for HD audio from BD movies. I have a Onkyo TX-SR705A/V so I can run analog or digital from my A/V to this AMP. I also have a pair of HD-650s. Or would there be something that is more more tailored for HT and HD audio?


----------



## jenkki

Sorry being so lazy but there is plenty of reading.. So has anyone tried this amp with Grado's? Are there better amps for lower impadence headphones in the same price range?


----------



## P_1

I don't think the MK V is a good match at all for low impedance headphones. There is hiss present and this was confirmed by David.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jenkki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry being so lazy but there is plenty of reading.. So has anyone tried this amp with Grado's? Are there better amps for lower impadence headphones in the same price range?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *P_1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't think the MK V is a good match at all for low impedance headphones. There is hiss present and this was confirmed by David._

 

I'm not sure what ohms rating your Grado's have, but if it is at or under 32 ohms, you might want to do one of two things. One, would be to purchase impedance adapters, to raise the ohms total up to/above 128 ohms (with MKV) or find another amp that is built specifically for handling lower impedances.

 Many SS headphone amps of quality, that are built to handle ohms as high as 600 ohms, will show hiss and/or grounding noise at impedances below 32 ohms. It's not a measure of their quality, it is a characteristic of their design. If you could hear one of these amps with a pair of 250 or 300 ohm headphones, it would put things into perspective very quickly.


----------



## billbillw

I should be receiving my MkV on Friday if UPS doesn't let me down. This amp should already be broken in, so I better get some good sleep tonight, because my Friday night listening session may go well into Saturday morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully my Senn 580 will sound better than I've ever heard them...


----------



## Golden Monkey

I still don't get this whole hissing issue with this amp...I have low impedance Denon D2000's and higher impedance HD650's, and I hear NO hissing at all, at anything below 85-90 on the volume (with nothing playing of course). The only thing I can detect the faintest hiss with, and even then at high volume (around 70 with no music playing), is with the ER-4P (the S is dead silent). 

 I think a lot of this issue revolves around the signal the amp is...amping. Pench, the Zero w/ HDAM is similar to my OMZ (my buddy has the Zero, and has listened extensively to my OMZ - he says it's too close to call), in that they both have discreet analog output stages. Well designed output stages will help clean up the crud in the signal, and output clean sound. If you're getting any noise or interference in the signal path, by the time it gets amplified by the MKV, you're going to hear it. 

 The D2000's in MY rig sound clean and quiet, but I'm using power conditioning and well designed cables, so YMMV...


----------



## Onkyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *P_1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't think the MK V is a good match at all for low impedance headphones. There is hiss present and this was confirmed by David._

 

I use the MKV with K701 and there is no hiss. I am using the (cheap) power cable that came with it at maximum volume. 

 I will probably repeat this, my AKG K701 are [size=medium]62 Ohm[/size] and with the amplifier at the [size=medium]maximum[/size] volume setting there is [size=medium]no hiss[/size].

 Before you complain about hiss issue make sure you:
 1. Listen to a good recording i.e. Live concerts are often full of external noise or simply some of the albums are not well recorded. Take for example "Buena Vista Social Club" their famous red album. Great stuff, but poorly recorded. 

 2. The source. A good source will not give you hiss, a bad one will. A lot of hiss comes from the power supply, so if you use a cute Oppo player that weights 2 pounds, you do not expect it to have a good power supply, hence the presence of hiss. 
 Also, for you iPod lovers. Ohhh you drive me insane when you plug your cute little iPod to a $2000 amp and say "Uh-oh it sounds so wonderful." Yes good amps sound wonderful. But your beloved iPod is not a good source of music. Neither is your Macbook. iPod is portable player, period.

 3. You have a very noisy line. Buy a good line filter. And by good I don't mean APC, Panamax or Monster. Sorry.

 4. You have a ground loop somewhere. Check your cabling.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Exactly, Onkyo...


----------



## P_1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Onkyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use the MKV with K701 and there is no hiss. I am using the (cheap) power cable that came with it at maximum volume. 

 I will probably repeat this, my AKG K701 are [size=medium]62 Ohm[/size] and with the amplifier at the [size=medium]maximum[/size] volume setting there is [size=medium]no hiss[/size].

 Before you complain about hiss issue make sure you:
 1. Listen to a good recording i.e. Live concerts are often full of external noise or simply some of the albums are not well recorded. Take for example "Buena Vista Social Club" their famous red album. Great stuff, but poorly recorded. 

 2. The source. A good source will not give you hiss, a bad one will. A lot of hiss comes from the power supply, so if you use a cute Oppo player that weights 2 pounds, you do not expect it to have a good power supply, hence the presence of hiss. 
 Also, for you iPod lovers. Ohhh you drive me insane when you plug your cute little iPod to a $2000 amp and say "Uh-oh it sounds so wonderful." Yes good amps sound wonderful. But your beloved iPod is not a good source of music. Neither is your Macbook. iPod is portable player, period.

 3. You have a very noisy line. Buy a good line filter. And by good I don't mean APC, Panamax or Monster. Sorry.

 4. You have a ground loop somewhere. Check your cabling._

 

I have mentioned this in my own thread which you might have not read. But even without any source plugged in at all there is a hiss unless its in standby. I used the w5000's with it and heard hiss when it was powered on and not in standby *without anything plugged in at ANY volume level*(this means that no source is plugged in so it cannot possibly be a source problem if theres nothing plugged in, understand?).* Even David has said it himself THERE IS HISS with low impedence headphones. *
 I have also said that it is hard to hear and some of you might just have bad ears and can't hear it. It is *EASILY* apparent if you just press the standby button on and off to do a comparison. I don't understand why you are attacking me on my components before getting all the facts straight. Again I will repeat: David*(SOMEONE WHO IS FROM LITTLE DOT)* has SAID that the MKV WILL HAVE HISS on LOW IMPEDANCE headphones. The AKG 701's ARE NOT "low" impedance. Stop wetting your pants to defend Little Dot when they themselves admit it, you guys are just blindly pushing people to buy this amplifier with no regard to what kind of headphones they have.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I still don't get this whole hissing issue with this amp...I have low impedance Denon D2000's and higher impedance HD650's, and I hear NO hissing at all, at anything below 85-90 on the volume (with nothing playing of course). The only thing I can detect the faintest hiss with, and even then at high volume (around 70 with no music playing), is with the ER-4P (the S is dead silent). 

 I think a lot of this issue revolves around the signal the amp is...amping. Pench, the Zero w/ HDAM is similar to my OMZ (my buddy has the Zero, and has listened extensively to my OMZ - he says it's too close to call), in that they both have discreet analog output stages. Well designed output stages will help clean up the crud in the signal, and output clean sound. If you're getting any noise or interference in the signal path, by the time it gets amplified by the MKV, you're going to hear it. 

 The D2000's in MY rig sound clean and quiet, but I'm using power conditioning and well designed cables, so YMMV..._

 

Ow! Roger that! I have no noise whatsoever. She is quite, dynamic and powerful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've been modifying one of my Zero's and I have the HDAM in it as well. Like you and others have said, it's all about the source! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks to Pricklely Peete, I am doing a joint "mod the Zero" project with him. I have one more shipment of parts coming and then I'm done. So far, it has been amazing! One thing for sure, the MKV LOVES better sources! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In a few weeks, info on this will be coming from Pricklely Peete and I'll most likely review it, since I have a second unmodified Zero to compare with.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Looking forward to that review/comparo, Penchum. I'm thinking my next path will be a second system for work (The D2000's, a Zero, and my old CDP). I may go another, really expensive balanced route though - either a Cambridge 840c to balanced HP amp (MK VI, maybe) to balanced 650's, or something like that...


----------



## ciphercomplete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Onkyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Received MKV today. I am impressed. More to follow..._

 

How is the bass on the k-701? I am really thinking about getting the MK V. My MK III pushes my k-501 and k-701 pretty well but they need a tad more current.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Onkyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use the MKV with K701 and there is no hiss. I am using the (cheap) power cable that came with it at maximum volume. 

 I will probably repeat this, my AKG K701 are [size=medium]62 Ohm[/size] and with the amplifier at the [size=medium]maximum[/size] volume setting there is [size=medium]no hiss[/size].

 Before you complain about hiss issue make sure you:
 1. Listen to a good recording i.e. Live concerts are often full of external noise or simply some of the albums are not well recorded. Take for example "Buena Vista Social Club" their famous red album. Great stuff, but poorly recorded. 

 2. The source. A good source will not give you hiss, a bad one will. A lot of hiss comes from the power supply, so if you use a cute Oppo player that weights 2 pounds, you do not expect it to have a good power supply, hence the presence of hiss. 
 Also, for you iPod lovers. Ohhh you drive me insane when you plug your cute little iPod to a $2000 amp and say "Uh-oh it sounds so wonderful." Yes good amps sound wonderful. But your beloved iPod is not a good source of music. Neither is your Macbook. iPod is portable player, period.

 3. You have a very noisy line. Buy a good line filter. And by good I don't mean APC, Panamax or Monster. Sorry.

 4. You have a ground loop somewhere. Check your cabling._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *P_1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have mentioned this in my own thread which you might have not read. But even without any source plugged in at all there is a hiss unless its in standby. I used the w5000's with it and heard hiss when it was powered on and not in standby *without anything plugged in at ANY volume level*(this means that no source is plugged in so it cannot possibly be a source problem if theres nothing plugged in, understand?).* Even David has said it himself THERE IS HISS with low impedence headphones. *
 I have also said that it is hard to hear and some of you might just have bad ears and can't hear it. It is *EASILY* apparent if you just press the standby button on and off to do a comparison. I don't understand why you are attacking me on my components before getting all the facts straight. Again I will repeat: David*(SOMEONE WHO IS FROM LITTLE DOT)* has SAID that the MKV WILL HAVE HISS on LOW IMPEDANCE headphones. The AKG 701's ARE NOT "low" impedance. Stop wetting your pants to defend Little Dot when they themselves admit it, you guys are just blindly pushing people to buy this amplifier with no regard to what kind of headphones they have._

 

P 1,

 Absolutely unacceptable! I see nothing in any of the recent posts that has your name on it! You act like someone called you out by name and publicly called you a liar!

 Why in the hell would you make statements like that last one? I see no one doing anything close to what you are claiming is fact. The "wetting your pants" nonsense is just pure childish behavior.

 Don't pull this crap in my thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 If you want to ruffle feathers or blow off steam, find another outlet for it.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looking forward to that review/comparo, Penchum. I'm thinking my next path will be a second system for work (The D2000's, a Zero, and my old CDP). I may go another, really expensive balanced route though - either a Cambridge 840c to balanced HP amp (MK VI, maybe) to balanced 650's, or something like that..._

 

Thanks man,

 Yep, it is tempting to go "all out" for sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The one thing I have discovered during this "mod", has been how much better a sound stage can really get. I'm at a point where I've scratched off "balanced system" from my wish list. Sure, I have the MKIVse with top shelf tubes in her, so I'm kinda pushing the upper limits of single ended already, but the mods to the Zero really do magic for both my SS and tube amps! I'm pretty jazzed about it so far. 

 It has also done nice things to the sound of digital sources over my vintage analog systems. This last bit of mod and some time to mature it, should put me even with PP's Zero, and then we can get all analytical and compare it with the Opamp version of the Zero. Should be great fun!!


----------



## P_1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_P 1,

 Absolutely unacceptable! I see nothing in any of the recent posts that has your name on it! You act like someone called you out by name and publicly called you a liar!

 Why in the hell would you make statements like that last one? I see no one doing anything close to what you are claiming is fact. The "wetting your pants" nonsense is just pure childish behavior.

 Don't pull this crap in my thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 If you want to ruffle feathers or blow off steam, find another outlet for it._

 

Take a look at this post. 
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/rev...ml#post4577259
 Read it, hes directly attacking me, do you not see who he is responding to?. His post is extremely condescending as if I am doing something wrong. If you have read my other posts, I have not ever responded in such a manner. I only respond with something offensive if someone else offends me.


----------



## billbillw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *P_1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...even without any source plugged in at all there is a hiss unless its in standby. I used the w5000's with it and heard hiss when it was powered on and not in standby *without anything plugged in at ANY volume level*(this means that no source is plugged in so it cannot possibly be a source problem if theres nothing plugged in, understand?)...._

 

It is not advisable to base anything you hear on an amp/preamp with nothing connected to the inputs. Open inputs often create noise that would otherwise not be there. The circuit is designed to have a certain resistance across the input.

 Try this test again with the inputs shorted (with 10k ohm resistors) and see if you get the same result. I suspect the hiss will be less of a problem, just like it is when listening to sources with very high s/n ratios.


----------



## P_1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *billbillw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is not advisable to base anything you hear on an amp/preamp with nothing connected to the inputs. Open inputs often create noise that would otherwise not be there. The circuit is designed to have a certain resistance across the input.

 Try this test again with the inputs shorted (with 10k ohm resistors) and see if you get the same result. I suspect the hiss will be less of a problem, just like it is when listening to sources with very high s/n ratios._

 

Even with my Zero plugged there is hiss. The Zero is not known to be noisy at all. The hiss sounds exactly the same with/without the Zero being plugged in to it. 

 Also David has already confirmed it, its not my source or anything thats the problem, the only problem is that the MK V hisses with low impedance headphones, thats it. Here let me copy and paste his email for you.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *David* 
_Hello NameRemoved,

 Yes, that's normal with low impedance headphones at or around the low
 end of the MK V's recommended impedance range (32 ohms).

 Best Regards,
 David
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *P_1* 
> Hi, I am noticing a slight hiss on the LD MK V when there is nothing
 > be outputted. Meaning even if I don't plug in a source I will hear a
 > hiss when it is not on standby. In standby it is dead silent. The
 > headphones I am using with the LD MK V are the ath-w5000(40 ohm
 > impedance). Is this normal for low impedance headphones?

 

_


----------



## Golden Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *P_1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Take a look at this post. 
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/rev...ml#post4577259
 Read it, hes directly attacking me, do you not see who he is responding to?. His post is extremely condescending as if I am doing something wrong. If you have read my other posts, I have not ever responded in such a manner. I only respond with something offensive if someone else offends me._

 

He? Who he? Onkyo, or me? No one was attacking you, P_1. Onkyo's response was based on personal observation. I really doubt it was meant to be condescending. Of course, you've had your titties in a twist from Day 1 based on your transaction with LD, and I'm sure you'll feel like we're all David's fanboys and apologists, and we're ganging up on you...but really...lighten up. You get very defensive and condescending when replying to people who ask you direct questions or try to be helpful. This isn't meant to pick a fight, just pointing it out to you is all. You're entitiled to your opinion re: the MKV, and what you hear in your system, but you have to realize that not everyone here hears/feels the same about anything. It's all opinion anyway...don't get mad if someone disagrees with your views. True, there are a few a-holes around head-fi, but none of them are on this thread, lol...


----------



## Golden Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *P_1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here let me copy and paste his email for you..._

 

LOL...I feel for you, because you've had to state that repeatedly...it must get old typing all that every time, since a lot of folks clearly are just skimming. Perhaps you should make your email exchange with David your sig!


----------



## P_1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He? Who he? Onkyo, or me? No one was attacking you, P_1. Onkyo's response was based on personal observation. I really doubt it was meant to be condescending. Of course, you've had your titties in a twist from Day 1 based on your transaction with LD, and I'm sure you'll feel like we're all David's fanboys and apologists, and we're ganging up on you...but really...lighten up. You get very defensive and condescending when replying to people who ask you direct questions or try to be helpful. This isn't meant to pick a fight, just pointing it out to you is all. You're entitiled to your opinion re: the MKV, and what you hear in your system, but you have to realize that not everyone here hears/feels the same about anything. It's all opinion anyway...don't get mad if someone disagrees with your views. True, there are a few a-holes around head-fi, but none of them are on this thread, lol..._

 

This has nothing to do with my LD transaction, I have already posted fair impressions of the MK V. I would not bring personal feelings into recomending/not recomending a product or reviewing one. Also what help am I looking for exactly? I never asked for help with the hiss, I have already said that David confirms there is hiss. I am condescending? You are the ones assuming that I am doing something wrong to get the hiss. This is not an opinion, it is there, you can email Little Dot for yourself if you don't believe what I pasted.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL...I feel for you, because you've had to state that repeatedly...it must get old typing all that every time, since a lot of folks clearly are just skimming. Perhaps you should make your email exchange with David your sig! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The above post was before I read the post in quotes. Anyway thanks for noticing how people just don't read.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *P_1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This has nothing to do with my LD transaction, I have already posted fair impressions of the MK V. I would not bring personal feelings into recomending/not recomending a product or reviewing one. Also what help am I looking for exactly? I never asked for help with the hiss, I have already said that David confirms there is hiss. I am condescending? You are the ones assuming that I am doing something wrong to get the hiss. This is not an opinion, it is there, you can email Little Dot for yourself if you don't believe what I pasted._

 

No, no one's (...well, at least as far as I can tell, and I know I'M not...) *blaming* YOU or saying you're doing something wrong to get the hissing. I think you're just taking Onk's post personally. And a far as "asking for help", you're right, you are not asking for it, but on your review thread, folks started asking you questions to which you DID get defensive about. By the way, I agree, I DO think your review was fair and balanced, and you managed to distance the ordering/shipping experience from your review of the MKV, for which I commend you. I figured you'd WANT to hate the amp, given what happened, yet you were fair and straighforward. And as for what you pasted, I'm not argueing that fact with you at all...it's true...SOME people have hiss issues, some don't, and yes, David's not denied it.

 All I'm saying is...lighten up and drop the persecution complex. Nobody's here to hate on you or make you feel like you're an idiot or wrong, or incompetant, or back you into a corner in order to rip your impressions to shreds. You're like that kid in school who got into fights daily because he thought the other kids were making fun of him...(ok, c'mon...don't get pissy...I'm kidding...)...


----------



## P_1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, no one's (...well, at least as far as I can tell, and I know I'M not...) *blaming* YOU or saying you're doing something wrong to get the hissing. I think you're just taking Onk's post personally. And a far as "asking for help", you're right, you are not asking for it, but on your review thread, folks started asking you questions to which you DID get defensive about. By the way, I agree, I DO think your review was fair and balanced, and you managed to distance the ordering/shipping experience from your review of the MKV, for which I commend you. I figured you'd WANT to hate the amp, given what happened, yet you were fair and straighforward. And as for what you pasted, I'm not argueing that fact with you at all...it's true...SOME people have hiss issues, some don't, and yes, David's not denied it.

 All I'm saying is...lighten up and drop the persecution complex. Nobody's here to hate on you or make you feel like you're an idiot or wrong, or incompetant, or back you into a corner in order to rip your impressions to shreds. You're like that kid in school who got into fights daily because he thought the other kids were making fun of him...(ok, c'mon...don't get pissy...I'm kidding...)..._

 

I only get this way when people use their own ignorance of something and pass it off as someone elses ignorance, which is what Onk did.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Cool, no worries. Let's give Penchum his thread back now, lol. Love the sig, lol!

 EDIT: Just a thought here...I have mine on a power conditioner, along with all my other stuff. Haven't tried plugging directly into the wall since I got the Furman, and don't feel like crawling around plugging and unplugging, BUT...anyone else out there have any comments on the MKV w/ & w/o power conditioning? I don't remember any hiss issues at the time when plugged straight in, but I know that dirty power affects SQ (especially for digital equipment), and I know most amps use things to correct and stabilize the power, but I'm just curious if besides headphone impedance there might be other issues as the cause of the hiss issh...


----------



## Onkyo

Quote:


 I only get this way when people use their own ignorance of something and pass it off as someone elses ignorance, which is what Onk did. 
 

Interesting. 

 First. 
 You cannot "use ignorance", but you can be ignorant. 
 People, if there is something wrong in what I wrote about please correct me. I am not a pro and always welcome advice from people with experience in the field.

 Second. 
 P_1, I read posts about MKV having hiss issues and was actually worried about it. When the unit came, the first thing I did is I checked for the hiss. To do that I tried all possible solutions such as MKV alone (with nothing plugged to it). [size=medium]Thats your case P_1.[/size] MKV alone in a source protector. MKV with stock cable, MKV with a better cable, MKV from the CD player, MKV from CDP -> Sound processor -> MKV, etc. I was looking for hiss at very high 90-100 volume and it was not present. 

 I will write a review about MKV. Penchum will be curious I'm sure. But so far i can say that I have a decent sound system, silver cables and no line filter.

 P_1, FYI AKG K701 are considered as low impedance headphones. 62 Ohm after all...


----------



## Onkyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Perhaps you should make your email exchange with David your sig! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Agreed.


----------



## Onkyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ciphercomplete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How is the bass on the k-701? I am really thinking about getting the MK V. My MK III pushes my k-501 and k-701 pretty well but they need a tad more current._

 

Now my MKV has less than 10 hours. I would say that after 1 hour it started to open up. The bass is very good.

 I know there are a number of people who claim that K701 has a weak low end. I say that these people get proper amplification first.


----------



## P_1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Onkyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting. 

 First. 
 You cannot "use ignorance", but you can be ignorant. 
 People, if there is something wrong in what I wrote about please correct me. I am not a pro and always welcome advice from people with experience in the field.

 Second. 
 P_1, I read posts about MKV having hiss issues and was actually worried about it. When the unit came, the first thing I did is I checked for the hiss. To do that I tried all possible solutions such as MKV alone (with nothing plugged to it). [size=medium]Thats your case P_1.[/size] MKV alone in a source protector. MKV with stock cable, MKV with a better cable, MKV from the CD player, MKV from CDP -> Sound processor -> MKV, etc. I was looking for hiss at very high 90-100 volume and it was not present. 

 I will write a review about MKV. Penchum will be curious I'm sure. But so far i can say that I have a decent sound system, silver cables and no line filter.

 P_1, FYI AKG K701 are considered as low impedance headphones. 62 Ohm after all..._

 

64 ohms is not considered low impedance. Around 32 ohms or below 32 ohms is considered low impedance. 64 ohms is already like medium impedance. Also did not read what I copy pasted? This is seriously getting annoying when you just post back without reading anything. Read my signature again carefully and maybe you can see why you don't get hiss. Actually how about I point it out for you very very clearly. * YOU WILL ONLY GET HISS IF YOU ARE NEAR OR UNDER 32 OHM IMPEDANCE. * If you still don't understand then you clearly don't know what ohms are. If you do know what they are then you would know that if the hiss is only slightly audible at 40 ohms it will be inaudible at 64 ohms. Also you don't have to take my word for it but go ask other people what low impedance means.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Ok, last night I listened for the hiss with the 25 ohm D2000's, and yes, there's a "sound" when the amp is powered on with nothing playing, at even 0 volume...it's not obtrusive, or particularly "hissy", it's just..."there". It doesn't increase with more volume (up to the point where it's blastingly loud, like around 90, of course). It's more like a sense that the amp is on...it's hard to describe, really. It doesn't DO anything to the music though...it's not like I hear a hiss between tracks, other than what's on the CD already. At the lowest level of volume that I can actually detect music playing (like, 1...), I don't even notice it, so it's not like it's this hideously noisy extremely high noise floor drowning out everything... With the HD650's, at 300 ohms, though...there's nothing. 

 Really the whole "hissue" is overblown. I'm sure it really bothers some folks who want and expect perfection in everything (NOT pointing any fingers, just a general statement), but really, if they're hearing what I'm hearing (note: not what YOU'RE hearing, as your setup and situation may be different) and it would bother them to the point that they can't enjoy everything else about this amp, then they really should find another hobby, get some Prozac and therapy, or learn some relaxation exercises...


----------



## Onkyo

Quote:


 If you do know what they are then you would know that if the hiss is only slightly audible at 40 ohms it will be inaudible at 64 ohms. 
 

This sentence clearly makes a lot of sense.

 P_1, read a bit and you might notice how often K701 are categorized as low impedance.


----------



## P_1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Onkyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This sentence clearly makes a lot of sense.

 P_1, read a bit and you might notice how often K701 are categorized as low impedance._

 

Even cmoy classifies them as mid impedance.
  Quote:


 Sound cards are usually limited when driving headphones. It's significant that sound card specs omit info about driving headphones (such as max. output voltage and current capability). *The k701 is a medium impedance headphone (around 70 ohms),* but the impedance can vary depending on frequency. If the impedance changes appreciably at low frequencies, for example, it might tax the sound card's output. What do you consider "mid priced?" 
 

HeadWize: View Post [Headphone Studio » received AKG K-701's today - first impression]
 Stop making yourself look worse, you clearly don't know about anything you are talking about. Also if you want to bring up the point where he talks about it varying, he doesn't mean that the medium moniker vary's. 
 Here you also don't have to take my word for the varying statement in cmoy's post you can see it here:
http://www.stereophile.com/headphone...kg/index4.html




 The AKG K701's are rated at 62 ohms and they ARE NOT low impedance by any meaning of the word. Low impedance is anywhere around 32 ohms and below. 

 Can someone just come in here and tell this guy that the K701's are not low impedance. Because hes probably not going to believe it until everyone tells him so.


 Notice how it NEVER goes below 60 ohms on the chart. 60 ohms is NOT low impedance.
 You were telling * ME? * to read more? Don't make me laugh you imbecile. 
 Oh and just incase you didn't know who cmoy is(which you probably don't looking at how little you do know):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Head-Fi
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cmoy


----------



## dcpoor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *P_1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Notice how it NEVER goes below 60 ohms on the chart. 60 ohms is NOT low impedance.
 You were telling * ME? * to read more? *Don't make me laugh you imbecile. *
 Oh and just incase you didn't know who cmoy is(which you probably don't looking at how little you do know):
Head-Fi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Cmoy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_


----------



## Onkyo

P_1,

 Take a deep breath. Make yourself tea with some valerian, it might help.


----------



## P_1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Onkyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_P_1,

 Take a deep breath. Make yourself tea with some valerian, it might help._

 

Yea and you should take some adderall to help you read and post, it might help.
 But it still doesn't change the fact that you are wrong.


----------



## billbillw

P_1, grow up and just let it drop. Nobody really cares except you at this point.


----------



## Penchum

The last 24 hours has been rough for me, so I didn't manage to get logged in and check the threads. Thank goodness my Zero was running 24/7, so I had something to listen too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would really like to bring this "hiss with lower impedance" issue to a close, and get on talking about our MKV's. I did notice however, that there is more information that should be brought to the surface on this issue:

 Users who have headphones over 64 ohms, should not have any noise at all. If they are experiencing noise, it is not this "lower impedance" issue, it is most likely "ground loop" noise from their source or other equipment in the source path. There is a bunch of information on how to lower/eliminate this kind of noise, further back in this thread.

 Users who have headphones under 64 ohms, and are experiencing noise, usually have TWO things going on in their situation. First, is the MKV making amp hiss that is detectable with lower impedance headphones. The second, is a matter of what kind of noise they are hearing. Often, ground loop, EMI and nasty power, can present themselves as part of this amp hiss that is expected. There are users who have reported that doing some of the suggested "ground loop" fixes, has improved there "amp hiss" situation greatly. It would not hurt anything, for users who have lower impedance headphones, to try some of these "ground loop" fixes and see if they can lessen the amp hiss.

 I still believe the easiest (and cheapest) solution, is to make or purchase impedance adapters, to raise the ohms level above 64 ohms, and some report it is best at 128 ohms. I also believe doing the inexpensive "ground loop" fixes can only help this situation. Most are simple and free, a couple are only a few bucks, so in the end, you only stand to gain from them.

 One thing that has been on my mind lately, is the folks that are moving from the portable world, into the desktop/home world of Head Audio. They have all kinds of headphones that they do not want to sell, and some of them cost nearly as much as the desktop versions. What is relatively new, is that some are coming over with full sized headphones that are low impedance for use with portable players and their associated portable amps. As they acquire more desktop related equipment and sell off excess portable equipment, they are hoping to keep their lower impedance headphones. This could save them substantial amounts of money and the time necessary to find a new headphone that they like, plus maturing time. I sure don't blame them for taking this course of action. I get 10-15 PM's a month from users who are doing this very thing, and they are concerned about having to replace their headphones right away. I always try to help them as best I can, but some are facing the "new headphones" syndrome much sooner than they would like. 

 What I find interesting, is many of them have gone ahead, done their research, worked their budget, and bought new headphones (with higher impedance) for desktop use, matured them for a while, then evaluated what they have done. They PM me back saying they couldn't be happier, for a multitude of reasons. It is NEVER only about the impedance issue. They have gained SQ ground on many levels and they usually comment about how the new headphones have matched their new equipment and made the whole investment very worthwhile. To me, this makes sense on many aspects of desktop equipment. For example: Many DAC/Amps, SS Amps and Tube Amps, are "voiced" or "matched" by their makers, to 300 ohm headphones. This is something like a unspoken rule or measurement. Another would be a headphones capability to fit the user's head, so that proper positioning will give them proper bass and sound stage. I know this is just a couple of examples, but they have one thing in common: These new headphones are made for desktop/home use and the majority have what is considered "higher impedance". There are exceptions to this, some really good ones too, but the majority fall into this desktop/home use, higher impedance example.

 Should seasoned users at HeadFi recommend only higher impedance headphones for all desktop/home users? No, I don't think so. It would be better to recommend headphones that "match" the users equipment, whether that would be Low, Medium or High impedance headphones. I would recommend an appropriate level of caution when recommending low impedance headphones for a desktop/home system, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A user's future wants/needs may make lower impedance headphones problematic.

 Ok, so that is all my brain will take in one sitting right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope everyone can glean a little from this post, and hopefully use it to their advantage. We are all here for the same reason; We love our music and our audio stuff. Let's share and have a good time doing it. Thanks!!


----------



## P_1

Great post Penchum.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *billbillw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_P_1, grow up and just let it drop. Nobody really cares except you at this point._

 

Yea and why didn't Onkyo drop it earlier? It's easy to "let it drop" when you cannot "pick it up". If I had not posted a post that completely eliminated any room for retort, Onkyo would have retorted. How is it fair for you to only direct that at me when you can see how Onkyo was continuously arguing his obviously wrong point? So it is ok to say wrong things but its not ok to correct these people? I understand I started getting more offensive, but that is because the way in which I got replies became more offensive to me. Onkyo was wrong with every reply he made yet he kept trying to come off as right, this pisses me off to no end. I cannot stand people that refuse to accept being wrong. Did you read through the entire argument? If not I suggest you do so you can see what really went on.


----------



## Onkyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *P_1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great post Penchum.


 Onkyo was continuously arguing his obviously wrong point?... Onkyo was wrong with every reply he made yet he kept trying to come off as right, this pisses me off to no end. I cannot stand people that refuse to accept being wrong._

 

1. You seem to be the only one who thinks I'm wrong.

 2. About people who refuse to accept being wrong. That's your case man. I posted previously that I'm open to suggestions.

 3. You did get offensive, so as other people might have suggested, grow up.


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *P_1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't think the MK V is a good match at all for low impedance headphones. There is hiss present and this was confirmed by David._

 

I just pulled out my 32 Ohm UE10's, which I could have sworn had hiss with my MKV before, and they had none at normal listening levels. I had to max the volume to just get a slight amount.

 With both my 25 Ohm Denon D5000's and the 62 Ohm AKG K701's I had before, I had to pretty much max the volume to get any hiss, and then it was far from enough to be noticeable when playing music.

 I'm with Penchum on this, it has to be something to do with what's connected to the MKV or the power supply. That being said, the only problem one might have with low impedence phones is that you have to turn the volume up a bit higher, but there's plenty left to allow you to damage your hearing if you so choose.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just pulled out my 32 Ohm UE10's, which I could have sworn had hiss with my MKV before, and they had none at normal listening levels. I had to max the volume to just get a slight amount.

 With both my 25 Ohm Denon D5000's and the 62 Ohm AKG K701's I had before, I had to pretty much max the volume to get any hiss, and then it was far from enough to be noticeable when playing music.

 I'm with Penchum on this, it has to be something to do with what's connected to the MKV or the power supply. That being said, the only problem one might have with low impedence phones is that you have to turn the volume up a bit higher, but there's plenty left to allow you to damage your hearing if you so choose._

 







 What? I can't hear you!


----------



## P_1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Onkyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1. You seem to be the only one who thinks I'm wrong.

 2. About people who refuse to accept being wrong. That's your case man. I posted previously that I'm open to suggestions.

 3. You did get offensive, so as other people might have suggested, grow up._

 

Why don't you tell me what exactly you think you are right about and who exactly thinks you are right about that point. For me what I have been arguing against is that your K701's are not low impedance therefore you will not experience hiss. If you think your K701's are low impedance you are implying that cmoy is wrong, which he is not. Cmoy is one of the most respected members of the headphone audiophile scene and you claim that your opinion is more right than his?


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *P_1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why don't you tell me what exactly you think you are right about and who exactly thinks you are right about that point. For me what I have been arguing against is that your K701's are not low impedance therefore you will not experience hiss. If you think your K701's are low impedance you are implying that cmoy is wrong, which he is not. Cmoy is one of the most respected members of the headphone audiophile scene and you claim that your opinion is more right than his?_

 

Whether or not you hear hiss with a certain pair of cans and a certain amp isn't going to depend on whether your classification is right or wrong, it's going to depend on how the amp is constructed and what it's plugged in to. Basically, your whole argument is over classification, which is pointless. I think it's much more useful to find out what is causing a problem than to argue over pointless things like this.


----------



## P_1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whether or not you hear hiss with a certain pair of cans and a certain amp isn't going to depend on whether your classification is right or wrong, it's going to depend on how the amp is constructed and what it's plugged in to. Basically, your whole argument is over classification, which is pointless. I think it's much more useful to find out what is causing a problem than to argue over pointless things like this._

 

The main reason why I am arguing over that is because Onkyo thinks that "low" impedance headphones will not have hiss. That is why I am saying that the K701 is not low impedance because it is 64 ohms which is not close to the 32 ohm lower end spec of the MK V, which is what David claims to have hiss. Therefore Onkyo not hearing hiss with the K701 is expected because it is not low impedance like Grado's which are 32 ohms. By reccomending the MK V to someone with Grado's would be a disservice to that person. He would be basically wasting 45 dollars(incomming shipping cost) + return shipping cost. This is where the entire argument stemmed from, all I did was tell someone with Grado's not to get the MK V because of the issues I have experienced with the MK V. However since it seems that everyone here would rather someone spend their money at Little Dot than to actually get the correct amp, I will stop posting about this. I will let all the bad reccomendations go through without arguement because it seems like thats all people are out to do.

 Also according to CurraWong, I am too "passionate" about this argument. That is true, what do I care about other people's cash? Go ahead and spend it however you want. I won't be there to stop/give advice to anyone here anymore, I'll be joining Asr and go to a better place.


----------



## billbillw

I really wish this forum had an ignore feature. This argument has outlived its welcome and nobody cares who is right or wrong.

 BTW, I'm loving my MK V! Combined with my HD580, the sound is fantastic.


----------



## minivan

pic of my past setup.the w5000 ,w1000. these are definetely low impedance phones, i dont hear any hiss on mine, so i am very puzzled why there are so much talk about hissing.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *P_1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The main reason why I am arguing over that is because Onkyo thinks that "low" impedance headphones will not have hiss. That is why I am saying that the K701 is not low impedance because it is 64 ohms which is not close to the 32 ohm lower end spec of the MK V, which is what David claims to have hiss. Therefore Onkyo not hearing hiss with the K701 is expected because it is not low impedance like Grado's which are 32 ohms. By reccomending the MK V to someone with Grado's would be a disservice to that person. He would be basically wasting 45 dollars(incomming shipping cost) + return shipping cost. This is where the entire argument stemmed from, all I did was tell someone with Grado's not to get the MK V because of the issues I have experienced with the MK V. However since it seems that everyone here would rather someone spend their money at Little Dot than to actually get the correct amp, I will stop posting about this. I will let all the bad reccomendations go through without arguement because it seems like thats all people are out to do.

 Also according to CurraWong, I am too "passionate" about this argument. That is true, what do I care about other people's cash? Go ahead and spend it however you want. I won't be there to stop/give advice to anyone here anymore, I'll be joining Asr and go to a better place._

 

P 1,

 Before you do anything, could you do me a favor and change your signature? Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not going to put too fine of a point on this, I'm just going to say it all and get it over with.

 We have owners here with just about every impedance level out there, and they are happy with the MKV. Yes, some had pre-existing conditions in their systems like "Ground Loop" and "EMI", and the MKV has been able to show these with lower impedance headphones. Those users have fixed their issues and are now enjoying their music.

 It's all about the music!! Don't forget that. The MKV has the unique ability (at this price point) to amplify an excellent signal with incredible precision. It doesn't matter if you have lower or higher impedance headphones. If you have no issues in your system, and have adapted the impedance if necessary, you will have the same excellent experience as everyone else has, if your source is good.

 I hope you'll take the time to see that you've gotten all worked up for no real reason, other than your feelings. You don't need to throw stones at everyone because you are upset. I'm sure the others would agree with me when I say, "Listen to some music and enjoy things for a while". It is the best medicine for us audio types. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sometimes, we get caught up in the details and forget about the music. I happens, thats all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a good one!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *minivan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_pic of my past setup.the w5000 ,w1000. these are definetely low impedance phones, i dont hear any hiss on mine, so i am very puzzled why there are so much talk about hissing. 



_

 

Hey MV,

 With headphones under 32 ohm impedance, the MKV can pick up hiss from a number of sources easily, like ground loop and EMI issues. There has been 2 camps on this issue. One, is to impedance adapt it away. Two, has been to eliminate the ground loop and EMI issues and the problem solves itself.

 The fact that you had those headphones with the MKV and had no problems, is proof positive that it can be done. Many users have never had to deal with sensitivity issues before, so they think something is "wrong" when they have one for the first time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In the end, it simply means that the MKV is sensitive to interference with lower impedance headphones, which is a very fixable condition if you run into it.


----------



## Grey Massacre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *P_1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The main reason why I am arguing over that is because Onkyo thinks that "low" impedance headphones will not have hiss. That is why I am saying that the K701 is not low impedance because it is 64 ohms which is not close to the 32 ohm lower end spec of the MK V, which is what David claims to have hiss. Therefore Onkyo not hearing hiss with the K701 is expected because it is not low impedance like Grado's which are 32 ohms. By reccomending the MK V to someone with Grado's would be a disservice to that person. He would be basically wasting 45 dollars(incomming shipping cost) + return shipping cost. This is where the entire argument stemmed from, all I did was tell someone with Grado's not to get the MK V because of the issues I have experienced with the MK V. However since it seems that everyone here would rather someone spend their money at Little Dot than to actually get the correct amp, I will stop posting about this. I will let all the bad reccomendations go through without arguement because it seems like thats all people are out to do.

 Also according to CurraWong, I am too "passionate" about this argument. That is true, what do I care about other people's cash? Go ahead and spend it however you want. I won't be there to stop/give advice to anyone here anymore, I'll be joining Asr and go to a better place._

 

Hello people, I just want to throw in my point of view to this thread!

 I do own the MKV and I second your statement regarding the Grado's, they hiss a lot with it and certainly, it got enough on my nerve that I have gotten a impedance adapter. With my Beyer's which are 80 OHM I could still hear it but to a barely noticeable level. One thing is sure I had a few amps before this one is certainly provide excellent amplification for the Grado, actually I thought before it was not worth using an amp with Grado's.

 On my Darth's/770's Pro I would say the amp is more appropriate (because there is close to no hissing) lots of power, clarity, thunderous bass, soundstage and so on. So yeah I have not read the 15 last page but I would be saying it is a safer bet to buy the amp for higher impedance headphones (the ones you mainly use) and if you have others well give them a try on the amp and you might like what you hear so much that you would get a impedance adapter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Charles


----------



## Golden Monkey

You can always get the 600 ohm DT880's...that'll crush that hiss, lol...


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can always get the 600 ohm DT880's...that'll crush that hiss, lol..._

 

LOL! Thanks for that GM, I need a good laugh.


----------



## slowfreight

You know, I hear a slight hissing/ringing sound WITHOUT my headphones on...hmm whonder if its caused by my MK V. All kidding aside. I fixed this hissing issue with a, DIY, 200 ohm impdedance adaptor. Guess I have serious electrical issues upstream of my amp.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Has anyone tried the Burson HDAM module in the MKV? Would that even work, aside from space requirements, of course. What about upgrading to their power rectifier modules, would that be of any use (or would that work better in a DAC/CDP)?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone tried the Burson HDAM module in the MKV? Would that even work, aside from space requirements, of course. What about upgrading to their power rectifier modules, would that be of any use (or would that work better in a DAC/CDP)?_

 

From what I understand, it wouldn't work in the MKV. However, I've upgraded my Zero DAC section with the HDAM and it really makes a huge difference! Feeding the MKV with it, is now mandatory! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The MKV loves that cleaner, more dynamic signal. It makes for a really nice upgrade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PP put an HDAM in his CDP with good results, so I think you are correct. DAC and CDP use is the best place for the HDAMs.


----------



## jacdan

I'm using 32 ohm Grado RS1s and SR225s with the MKV and hear absolutely no hiss, for those interested.


----------



## lbcliff

Isn't there a special version of MKV for low impedence?


----------



## sokolov91

Hissing, you say? I have a pair of Grado 325i... I am guessing this fine sounding product is not for them? I am looking into purchasing this for a pair of HD 600, though.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jacdan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm using 32 ohm Grado RS1s and SR225s with the MKV and hear absolutely no hiss, for those interested._

 

nevermind my previous post; apparently i cannot read...


----------



## justadollar66

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not sure what ohms rating your Grado's have, but if it is at or under 32 ohms, you might want to do one of two things. One, would be to purchase impedance adapters, to raise the ohms total up to/above 128 ohms (with MKV) or find another amp that is built specifically for handling lower impedances.

 Many SS headphone amps of quality, that are built to handle ohms as high as 600 ohms, will show hiss and/or grounding noise at impedances below 32 ohms. It's not a measure of their quality, it is a characteristic of their design. If you could hear one of these amps with a pair of 250 or 300 ohm headphones, it would put things into perspective very quickly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Thanks. I'm running my Denon AH-2000 through a Little Dot MKV and at 25 ohm this might explain the hiss hum issue I'm getting. 

 On an interesting note"
 - I don't get the problem when I run my Creative Zen as my source. 
 - When I run my Laptop through my Paradisea+ as the source the issue kicks in big time.
 - However, there's obviously a grounding issue because when I put electrical tape on the Little Dot's ground the issue disppears even with the Paradisea+. 

 In the end when it works.... it sounds great!


----------



## btbluesky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *justadollar66* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_- However, there's obviously a grounding issue because when I put electrical tape on the Little Dot's ground the issue disppears even with the Paradisea+. 

 In the end when it works.... it sounds great!_

 

How did you do that? Where is it you put the electrical tape?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *justadollar66* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks. I'm running my Denon AH-2000 through a Little Dot MKV and at 25 ohm this might explain the hiss hum issue I'm getting. 

 On an interesting note"
 - I don't get the problem when I run my Creative Zen as my source. 
 - When I run my Laptop through my Paradisea+ as the source the issue kicks in big time.
 - However, there's obviously a grounding issue because when I put electrical tape on the Little Dot's ground the issue disppears even with the Paradisea+. 

 In the end when it works.... it sounds great!_

 

Sounds like a ground loop problem and interference from other sources could be making it worse. The Zune shouldn't give any noise at all, and laptops are notorious for being noisy. On my notebook (using it as a source), I had to turn off the wireless card, due to noise from it, and I ran an extra CAT6 line to it's internal network card for connectivity, which has no noise issues. 

 I would recommend starting by plugging in all of your audio equipment into the same power outlet via a surge protector or other such device. If this clears up the majority of the noise, then look for devices that are broadcasting nearby, like a net card or router, cell phones or wireless phones. Also, other electronic devices like old receivers and amps or network storage devices can cause additional noise. After eliminating them as possibles, and if the noise is still present, you may need the impedance adapters to end the noise for good. Some have found out that they need noise suppressors on their power cords to help with this situation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do the cheapest methods first. Spend some time exploring the possibilities and eliminating what you can. Let us know what you find out!!


----------



## boozcool

According to David, "EBAY and Microsoft are running a promotion right now for 20% rebate on any Buy It Now EBAY listing which would translate into the Little Dot MK V being around $231 plus $45 shipping. The cash-back is not immediate (60 days) however".
 Just throwin it out there


----------



## Golden Monkey

Did you finally get one Booz?


----------



## boozcool

Almost did... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But bought a KICAS Caliente before I got wind of the deal. Looks like I'm eatin Costco mac and cheese for the next week. Does anyone know how they compare?


----------



## Golden Monkey

Costco mac and cheese isn't quite as good as Kraft, but compares favorably to Annie's Cheesy Bunnies.


----------



## boozcool

How are the mids on the Cheesy Bunnies?


----------



## Golden Monkey

A little bloated - too much pasta, not enough cheese. Kraft has the perfect balance of pasta to cheese, and well...gotta love tubes.


----------



## cwell2112

Hey all, thought I'd check in and say I just received my MK V. I ordered it on Sunday and it got here Friday morning! Unbelievably fast. I just got it set up so I haven't had time to listen much, but one nice touch is that David included a 120 Ohm impedance adapter with amp.

 Straight out of the amp my 32 Ohm SR225's have a quite noticeable amount of background noise, but are silenced with the impedance adapter. My 120 Ohm HD515's have a slight amount of noise, and are also silenced with the adapter. Overall I'm very pleased so far!


----------



## dcpoor

doh, i wish i got a impedance adapter from them.


----------



## cwell2112

As much as the impedance adapter takes care of the noise issue for me, something continues to bother me regarding the MKV. Isn't it true that a properly designed amplifier should be quiet with low and high impedance headphones? Doesn't the fact that there is noticeable noise with low impedance cans mean there is something fundamentally wrong with the design of the MKV? Can anyone (Penchum, perhaps) speculate as to what this design flaw/compromise might be? There has been a lot of discussion on ways to remedy the problem, but no real attempt that I've seen at explaining why it exists in the first place.

 I realize this may seem slightly accusatory in tone, but it is not meant to be. I just find the hiss issue slightly troublesome, and I'm legitimately curious as to why it exists in the MKV and not in so many other amps (as far as I know).

 Any insight would be much appreciated.


----------



## StratCat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boozcool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_According to David, "EBAY and Microsoft are running a promotion right now for 20% rebate

 [...]
_

 

FWIW, it's been regularly going up to 30% on weekends [which is where it is right now, at ~3:00A Chicago (CST) time].


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cwell2112* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As much as the impedance adapter takes care of the noise issue for me, something continues to bother me regarding the MKV. Isn't it true that a properly designed amplifier should be quiet with low and high impedance headphones? Doesn't the fact that there is noticeable noise with low impedance cans mean there is something fundamentally wrong with the design of the MKV? Can anyone (Penchum, perhaps) speculate as to what this design flaw/compromise might be? There has been a lot of discussion on ways to remedy the problem, but no real attempt that I've seen at explaining why it exists in the first place.

 I realize this may seem slightly accusatory in tone, but it is not meant to be. I just find the hiss issue slightly troublesome, and I'm legitimately curious as to why it exists in the MKV and not in so many other amps (as far as I know).

 Any insight would be much appreciated._

 

Hey Cwell,

 No problem about the accusatory tone thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This low impedance noise issue has many people perplexed, all of them have low impedance phones too.
 At the time of the review, the MKV was a "new" concept in super quiet/very dynamic SS headphone amps. The majority of owners were using higher impedance headphones, and the noise issue didn't even come up, until someone matched the MKV up with lower impedance headphones. It caught all of us owners off guard.

 What is known, has been talked about in this thread. I put a warning in the review updates, and it appears that LD has told others that the impedance adapters are necessary for lower impedance headphones. I don't believe it is a design flaw. There are several other SS desktop amps reviewed on HeadFi, that have this same trait to them. Considering the MKV was voiced to the Senn HD-580, 600, 650 type of higher impedance headphones, this noise issue wasn't even known at all. I am glad that they are including adapters if you tell them you have lower impedance headphones! That, is excellent customer service!

 I would also encourage MKV owners who have lower impedance headphones, to try the MKV with higher impedance headphones. This might change their minds about which headphones they should own. I had to put new driver elements in my HD-650's and then burn them in for 250 hours. When they were matured, I listened to them via the MKV for about a week straight. The results were excellent, and the overall presentation was improved greatly. So, you see, even small things can make a difference. With the MKV, many pre-existing noise issues in a rig, can be heard for the first time, and need to be dealt with. Grounding loop is a popular problem, and so is EMI, RFI from sources near bye. Your rig will benefit from eliminating these noise issues, whether you have high or low impedance headphones connected to the MKV. The fact that the lower impedance headphones tend to show these noise problems more easily, simply means the MKV is a more sensitive high end amp, that should be used in a quiet rig and interference free surroundings. So many users have said they thought their rig was "noise free", then they found out they had some of these noise problems, thanks to the MKV. I guess it is all about perspective.

 In my rig, I have taken steps to minimize noise on many levels, prior to purchasing the MKV. Right now, I can hook up my HD-280's (64 ohms) and the background is dead silent, black as you want it to be. Perhaps, the elimination of possible noises in my rig, has paid off in the long run? Perhaps others could follow my lead, get their rigs super quiet and they just might have less noise and a happier rig because of it. This is my best guess on this matter, so far. Amp noise with 24 ohm headphones, is a real possibility with any SS desktop amp. The 24 ohm headphones are very susceptible to outside interference and internal amp noise, so I'm pretty sure they will always need adapting to a higher rating, when used with the MKV. 32 ohms to 64 ohms, may need less adapting with a quiet rig.

 So, this whole issue seems to be variable, depending upon the rig and the environment around the rig. If an owner is going to stick with his lower impedance headphones, then it is advisable for them to eliminate all possible noise issues, and adapt their phones to a higher impedance. The ultimate fix, is to eliminate all noise issues, and purchase higher impedance headphones that are liked/loved by the owner.

 I've been doing audio for a very long time. Noise issues, are always the worst problems to come up against, and those same noise issues will continue to bother you, until they are eliminated. Every rig imaginable, can have noise issues. Usually, the better the rigs are, the more noticeable the noise problems become. There are some simple steps to go through, that will eliminate a large percentage of the noises, for very little money. Moving a few things, plugging the entire rig into one socket, capping off unused RCA's, are just a few that come to mind quickly. YMMV since this is a variable situation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, eliminating the noises is still a smart thing to do, no matter what you do for headphones. IMHO of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just my rather long 2 cents worth!


----------



## JamesL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The ultimate fix, is to eliminate all noise issues, and purchase higher impedance headphones that are liked/loved by the owner._

 

Or you could purchase a amp that better suits your headphone, instead of trying to find a headphone that works with the amplifier.
 my 2c


----------



## jacdan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't believe it is a design flaw._

 

I never noticed any hiss when using both the RS1 and SR225 with the MKV. Is it possible that there could be inconsistencies in the quality of components used with the MKV, causing random hissing problems with some users?


----------



## cwell2112

Thanks for the replies, Penchum and others. It certainly is interesting that some experience no hiss at all with low impedance headphones, yet others, myself included, do experience it. I would say there are two possible explanations for this variation:

 1. As jacdan indicates, there is some degree of variation in the components or construction of the MKV, making some hissy and some quiet.

 2. All MKV's are generally consistent, and the variation in hiss results from variations in rigs in which the MKV is used.

 My gut tells me explanation #2 makes more sense, but I'm not sure if that's because I just bought a MKV and I want #2 to be the reason, or if it actually makes more sense. I guess the real test would be to take my MKV, which hisses in my system with SR225's, and swap it into jacdan's system, in which his MKV does not hiss with his SR225's. If my amp in his system hisses, the explanation is #1. If my amp does not hiss in his system, the explanation is #2. Of course I don't know how or when this type of test would ever happen...

 I suppose I'll try a few things to resolve noise problems that may exist in my system. If explanation #2 is correct, and if I interpret what has been said correctly, the use of low impedance headphones with the MKV results in hiss _when used in a system that already has noise problems_. These problems may not have been noticed in the past because of less sensitive components, etc. Therefore the ideal solution (at least in my mind) is to identify and eliminate the real source of the noise, not just use impedance adapters or higher impedance headphones to cover up the problem.


----------



## jacdan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cwell2112* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My gut tells me explanation #2 makes more sense, but I'm not sure if that's because I just bought a MKV and I want #2 to be the reason, or if it actually makes more sense. I guess the real test would be to take my MKV, which hisses in my system with SR225's, and swap it into jacdan's system, in which his MKV does not hiss with his SR225's. If my amp in his system hisses, the explanation is #1. If my amp does not hiss in his system, the explanation is #2. Of course I don't know how or when this type of test would ever happen..._

 

A shame you're not in the NYC area, then we could meet up and do a swap. I'm concerned that postage might be kind of hefty for these units.


----------



## cwell2112

Agreed. I also would not want to pay for postage. I'm going to go the route of attempting to eliminate noise from my system, and if I'm successful, that's just as good as doing a swap, and I'll have a noise-free system!

 I'll keep you guys updated when I get back to school and try out some different things.


----------



## jacdan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cwell2112* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Agreed. I also would not want to pay for postage. I'm going to go the route of attempting to eliminate noise from my system, and if I'm successful, that's just as good as doing a swap, and I'll have a noise-free system!

 I'll keep you guys updated when I get back to school and try out some different things._

 

Good luck.


----------



## Currawong

The first time I used my MKV with low impedance cans, there was hiss. Now there isn't. My set-up changed between the before and after, so it's definitely something to do with other components or power.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JamesL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Or you could purchase a amp that better suits your headphone, instead of trying to find a headphone that works with the amplifier.
 my 2c_

 

Yes, you could, but IMHO, I wouldn't recommend it. I understand why some folks would consider this to be the easier method, but it is flawed at the most fundamental level.

 If you buy specialized equipment (for one model headphone), you are narrowing the headphone possibilities severely, and you may never find another headphone you like better for your specialized system. Now, upgrades to equipment are mandatory, if you want to use most other headphones.

 An existing audio rule of thumb says it best: "Don't buy a system to make your headphones sound good. Buy a headphone that makes your system sound good."

 This approach is much more flexible and it will fit far more models of headphones in the long run. It may save you substantial cash in system upgrades, down the road too!


----------



## cwell2112

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The first time I used my MKV with low impedance cans, there was hiss. Now there isn't. My set-up changed between the before and after, so it's definitely something to do with other components or power._

 

Very encouraging insight, Currawong. This seems to strongly support the theory that the combination of low impedance cans and the MKV simply reveals noise in a system that already had it.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cwell2112* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very encouraging insight, Currawong. This seems to strongly support the theory that the combination of low impedance cans and the MKV simply reveals noise in a system that already had it._

 

Nice Avatar CW!!!


----------



## Grey Massacre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cwell2112* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very encouraging insight, Currawong. This seems to strongly support the theory that the combination of low impedance cans and the MKV simply reveals noise in a system that already had it._

 

That's false. I have the MKV and it just hiss with low impedance headphones. 

 It's not related to your system, heck even David has confirmed this. He even offered me a impedance adapter to fix it. The adapter was pretty rudimentary but it did it's job.

 I later have gotten a impedance adapter from a local head-fi cable builder! The hiss is completely gone with my 325i now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: As a reference my 80ohm DT770 had a really really slight hiss and my Grado's 325i was pretty audible in silent passages. This amp is often said to be stellar with Sennheisers HD series, also I am pretty sure I have read Little Dot benchmarks their products with Sennheiser 580's. Even tho I have not heard the Senn with this amp, I am positive there won't be any hiss with 300 OHM rating headphones

 Don't get me wrong, I am totally happy with my MKV, just trying to state the facts.

 Charles


----------



## cwell2112

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grey Massacre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's false. I have the MKV and it just hiss with low impedance headphones. 

 It's not related to your system, heck even David has confirmed this. He even offered me a impedance adapter to fix it. The adapter was pretty rudimentary but it did it's job._

 

Charles,

 I agree that an impedance adapter is one way of dealing with the hiss with low impedance phones. However, I'm confused as to how it is false to assert that Currawong's experience supports the theory that the hiss is caused somewhere else in the system. I'm not saying that it proves anything beyond any doubt, but the fact that Currawong's MKV had hiss in one of his setups, and did not have hiss in another, indicates that the presence of a hiss is determined by factors beyond the amp itself. Can you explain the flaw in this logic? (I'll give you the benefit of the doubt here and assume I did make a mistake somewhere in my logic, but I'm not seeing it right now).

 One other question...have you tried methods other than impedance adapters to eliminate the hiss you were experiencing? If not, it's only fair to acknowledge the possibility that the problem could be somewhere else in your system, and not with the MKV itself. That is not to say that I _expect_ you to try anything beyond impedance adapters if you don't want. If you derive enjoyment from your system as is, that's the most important thing


----------



## glitch39

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* 
_An existing audio rule of thumb says it best: "Don't buy a system to make your headphones sound good. Buy a headphone that makes your system sound good."_

 

Let me put my spin on that, which is what used my myself:

 once you decide the type of music you'd listen to the most, find the best phone that matches than genre. then you can get an amp to build your system around that hp


----------



## Grey Massacre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cwell2112* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Charles,

 I agree that an impedance adapter is one way of dealing with the hiss with low impedance phones. However, I'm confused as to how it is false to assert that Currawong's experience supports the theory that the hiss is caused somewhere else in the system. I'm not saying that it proves anything beyond any doubt, but the fact that Currawong's MKV had hiss in one of his setups, and did not have hiss in another, indicates that the presence of a hiss is determined by factors beyond the amp itself. Can you explain the flaw in this logic? (I'll give you the benefit of the doubt here and assume I did make a mistake somewhere in my logic, but I'm not seeing it right now).

 One other question...have you tried methods other than impedance adapters to eliminate the hiss you were experiencing? If not, it's only fair to acknowledge the possibility that the problem could be somewhere else in your system, and not with the MKV itself. That is not to say that I expect you to try anything beyond impedance adapters if you don't want. If you derive enjoyment from your system as is, that's the most important thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Currawong experience may be different and I could be wrong but I have been following this thread since the start. I have tried 2 power cord with ferrite core, no go. I removed the ground pin on my power cord, hiss went away, I did not like having no ground pin on the power cord so I went with the impedance adapter. Technically speaking I cannot explain further more, so I guess there's a grounding loop issue. There is also a device called HumX that is reported to fix the issue.

 I just stated my findings and if you read the whole thread you will find a pattern, related to the hiss, not related to the system but by the amplifier itself. Also not everyone hear the same and not everyone has low impedance headphones so results may vary.

 I am not trying to make a debate, just my 2 cents. Just want to make potential buyers aware of it as I would have liked to have someone saying so prior my purchase.

 Charles


----------



## Golden Monkey

Throwing too many things into the mix to fix an issue that should not be there in the first place is just the wrong approach, as far as I'm concerned. Don't get me wrong - I loved the MKV, and miss it at times. I never had the hissing issue with low impedance phones, but it seems that enough people have. The design is awesome, the value is strong, the amp sounds great, it just could do with a bit of a redesign from Little Dot to fix the problem at the source and remedy the "slapping Band-Aids" approach. It's still a fantastic amp for the money for those that don't have the problems listed...there's got to be an impedance sweet spot somewhere between 60-150 ohms or so...


----------



## saintalfonzo

I've never had any hiss with my MKV, I had humming noise with my K701 that turned out to be ground-loop related. It was fixed using an RCA-type isolator from Radio Shack ( about $8 ) between the MKV and and Zero dac. I wasn't thrilled about throwing the isolator into the mix because a lot of people say it degrades SQ, but I honestly can't hear anything missing when I switch the adapter in and out ( the hum was mostly only noticable during quiet passages ). I'm thinking about adding one of the plug-style isolators for the wall outlet instead, but I'm not sure if it's really worth the money. Either way, the MKV is a great sounding amp and I will hold on to it indefinitely. It has a warm sound for a SS, and at the same time remains clear and detailed. I can't wait to add some Senns to my meager collection for some variety, I'm just not sure which ones yet... 650? That reminds me, I'm thinking of selling my Marshall JCM-800 Super Lead with a Trace Elliot 4x12 Celestion Cab.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Fonz, if you want to go with Senns, I recommend a tube amp, especially if you go higher end, with HD600/650. My 650's sounded great with the MKV, until I heard them on a tube amp and realized they were nowhere near their potential on the MKV. The LD amp is fantastic with Denon D2000's though...another flavor to consider. Also, the MKV looks great with the LD MKIII or IV sitting on top. If you go with those, they'll be a good match with the Senns, and the III can be used as a preamp driving the MKV. Bonus!


----------



## cwell2112

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grey Massacre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Currawong experience may be different and I could be wrong but I have been following this thread since the start. I have tried 2 power cord with ferrite core, no go. I removed the ground pin on my power cord, hiss went away, I did not like having no ground pin on the power cord so I went with the impedance adapter. Technically speaking I cannot explain further more, so I guess there's a grounding loop issue. There is also a device called HumX that is reported to fix the issue.

 I just stated my findings and if you read the whole thread you will find a pattern, related to the hiss, not related to the system but by the amplifier itself. Also not everyone hear the same and not everyone has low impedance headphones so results may vary.

 I am not trying to make a debate, just my 2 cents. Just want to make potential buyers aware of it as I would have liked to have someone saying so prior my purchase.

 Charles_

 

Agreed. The only point I was trying to make is that the reality of the hiss is not that if one experiences it, the only way to get rid of it is to increase impedance via an adapter or higher impedance phones. i.e. it's not an intrinsic property of the amp that cannot be dealt with through a little investigation into one's system. Perhaps the MKV is simply more prone to ground loop issues than other amps. When I get back to my apartment at the end of the week I will try removing the ground via a "cheater plug." If this removes the hiss, I'll pick up a HumX and be done with it.

 I also agree that this issue probably should not exist in the first place, but, given the high value to cost ratio, I'm ok with it.


----------



## djembeplay

Hey, what do you guys suppose is a safe 'max' listening level for the MKV with K701s?

 I ask because I let my buddy try my system for a while, and when I came back he had the volume at 11:30... This is waaaayyy too loud for my ears, and I'm wondering if it could have damaged my K701s...


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *djembeplay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, what do you guys suppose is a safe 'max' listening level for the MKV with K701s?

 I ask because I let my buddy try my system for a while, and when I came back he had the volume at 11:30... This is waaaayyy too loud for my ears, and I'm wondering if it could have damaged my K701s..._

 

Hi,

 I don't think any damage has been done, or you would have noticed right away, the first time you put them on after your friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Depending on the song, I've had mine up to the 11:30 level with my HD-650's for a very short time, and there was no distortion or other damaging traits, just way too loud for my ears. I think you'll be ok.


----------



## djembeplay

Cool, thanks Penchum.


----------



## Onkyo

djembeplay,
 You have nothing to worry about. 701's can easily take a beating.


----------



## QQQ

Quote:


 Hey, what do you guys suppose is a safe 'max' listening level for the MKV with K701s?

 I ask because I let my buddy try my system for a while, and when I came back he had the volume at 11:30... This is waaaayyy too loud for my ears, and I'm wondering if it could have damaged my K701s... 
 

Do you still have your 2 ears to test your 701 and see if they're still ok?

 Seriously, there's no "safe" volumes. It's all depending on recording and its distortions. Theoretically, you can fry your cans even at 9 hour volume mark with bad enough recording. In reality it's almost impossible at normal conditions, especially with very ineffecient k701. 11:30 is nowhere near "too loud", it's just loud.


----------



## bear7

All my Grado's run through a LD I+. NO hissing just pure music.

 David


----------



## Vandal

Thank you! I'm on an HD 650 too and your review helped me decide. And it was very detailed as well, newbie friendly too.

 ^^ I just read the part about damaging your headphones. I use my LD MT amp at 90 percent of the total volume. Of course my winamp or iPod is at a sane volume level so that my ears don't go ding...

 Am I damaging my headphones by feeding them extra power from the amp or something? Volume levels are comfy for my ears and definitely not loud. Sorry if this sounds stoopid, I honestly do not know anything about this.


----------



## Clok

Hi,

 Is this amp worth it's price over Corda Arietta? I have DT770's but later I'll get Denons.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vandal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you! I'm on an HD 650 too and your review helped me decide. And it was very detailed as well, newbie friendly too.

 ^^ I just read the part about damaging your headphones. I use my LD MT amp at 90 percent of the total volume. Of course my winamp or iPod is at a sane volume level so that my ears don't go ding...

 Am I damaging my headphones by feeding them extra power from the amp or something? Volume levels are comfy for my ears and definitely not loud. Sorry if this sounds stoopid, I honestly do not know anything about this._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Clok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi,

 Is this amp worth it's price over Corda Arietta? I have DT770's but later I'll get Denons._

 

Hey V,
 I don't think you are damaging anything, as long as moderation is observed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hey Clok,
 Owners here will tell you the MKV is more than worth it's price, so that part is a no brainer. Specifically up against the Corda is an unknown for me, but maybe others could chime in. The DT770's should be fine, and the Denon's will be dependent upon their impedance. This amp loves higher numbers the most.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Pench....I like the added sig entry....that is a clear indicator of intention and should go a long way towards warding off any further unfounded accusations....

 I like it.

 Peete.


----------



## Vandal

Thank you sir. I'm very happy with my cans and the amp. Thanks to all the Head-fiers who were patient with me. Now that I have a good assortment of high quality music, I'm looking forward to trying SS amps, and the MK V looks juicy.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pench....I like the added sig entry....that is a clear indicator of intention and should go a long way towards warding off any further unfounded accusations....

 I like it.

 Peete._

 

Thanks PP!!

 Please copy it for your own use too. I know your intentions are like mine, so it would be fitting and proper!! None believers can k..., well, you know!


----------



## electropop

Anyone who has experience with AD2000's connected to this tempting amp, would you be kind enough to post comments? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now that I have a new set of ad2000's i can't help but to think of the possible sound it could produce. I see potential, but i'm not yet totally happy with them.

 Thank you!

 -K


----------



## Grey Massacre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *electropop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone who has experience with AD2000's connected to this tempting amp, would you be kind enough to post comments? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now that I have a new set of ad2000's i can't help but to think of the possible sound it could produce. I see potential, but i'm not yet totally happy with them.

 Thank you!

 -K_

 

I do own the amplifier, if I remember correctly the ad2000 are low impedance headphones and I am pretty certain you will get some hiss. I have Grado's (which are 32 ohm of impedance) and they are certainly not quiet with this amp, I think the headphones you own are similar "ohmage". It hissed to a point I decided to get a impedance adapter to fix the hissing.

 Charles


----------



## scaz

Good point Grey. I am thinking about picking one of these up too for my HD650.


----------



## electropop

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grey Massacre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do own the amplifier, if I remember correctly the ad2000 are low impedance headphones and I am pretty certain you will get some hiss. I have Grado's (which are 32 ohm of impedance) and they are certainly not quiet with this amp, I think the headphones you own are similar "ohmage". It hissed to a point I decided to get a impedance adapter to fix the hissing.

 Charles_

 

Thanks. I don't mind a small hiss. My current and relatively new Little Dot I+ is great with grados (low impedance), but just doesn't work with my ad2000's so well. Though now sounding a lot better after some burn-in. 

 Just fishing for those positive impressions of their possible symbiosis. (like how well ad2000 and gilmore lite match!) .. 

 -K


----------



## Grey Massacre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good point Grey. I am thinking about picking one of these up too for my HD650._

 

Your Senn won't be any problem since they are high impedance (300 ohm) they will be dead quiet.

 Charles

 EDIT: The amp was developped and tested with Senn's!


----------



## Ben Diss

Since I'm a more of a lurker here than a poster, my post count doesn't let me post for sale ads. Nonetheless, my MKV is for sale. PM for details.


----------



## Golden Monkey

I thought the HD650 sounded good on the MKV until I tried them on the Woo...I also had the D2000's and thought they sounded great on the MKV, and I had no hiss. They both sounded similar on the MKV, actually. The Woo/HD650 combo completely crushed the Woo/D2000 combo, so...I sold the MKV and the D2000... That said, I DO really like the D2000 and MKV as a pairing...they sound great together. Tubes suit the 650s, and solid state is great with the D2000. If you have an electrically clean environment that's relatively interference-free, and use properly shielded (or twisted) cabling, you shouldn't have low impedance hiss issues. I never did, but YMMV...


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi,

 I don't think any damage has been done, or you would have noticed right away, the first time you put them on after your friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Depending on the song, I've had mine up to the 11:30 level with my HD-650's for a very short time, and there was no distortion or other damaging traits, just way too loud for my ears. I think you'll be ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hi,
 I've got a LD MKV and it is so clean, I can listen to HD 650's at 1:00 or so, and on some voice have pushed it around to 3-4:00 for a short period.

 Huh?

 You talkin' to me?

 Well speak up Son!


----------



## Nidhogg22

Will there be good synergy with the Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 250ohms or the DT990 Pro 250ohms?


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nidhogg22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will there be good synergy with the Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 250ohms or the DT990 Pro 250ohms?_

 

Mine works very well with my 300 OHM HD650's and my 25 ohm Denon's.


----------



## les_garten

Hello,
 How do you get the Box open on this Gadget? I want to look around!


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello,
 How do you get the Box open on this Gadget? I want to look around!_

 

The internals are on three boards: The front board is the electronics and the rear two are the transformers. There's a generous amount of wire connecting everything so that you could just pull out, say, the front boards to change the opamps. 

 To change the opamps, you first remove the volume knob and the nut on the volume pot, then the two hex screws holding on the front panel. Then you have to turn it over and remove the 9 front-most screws. It's easiest to do the front-center one last, as the board will then drop, which you can catch. Then you carefully turn it over again and slide it out. If it doesn't slide out because the wires catch, you have to remove the rear panel and push the wires from it through, as they tend to get caught. Note that the voltage regulators are on aluminium blocks, held by two screws each. On the bottom of them they seem to have lots of thermal grease, so things can get a bit messy.

 If you're thinking of (tediously) opamp rolling, the results will be the same as in the Zero DAC, roughly: LT1364: sounds rather "hard" and not musical, as well as running very hot. LM4562: Very "fun" sound with boosted bass and treble. I didn't have OPA627s to try unfortunately. I did manage to fit HDAMs in mine, with wires, leaving them to sit on top of the voltage regulators with a piece of plastic in between. There wasn't much difference between Earth, Sun and Moon in the MKV though. Securing the HDAMs in the unit though I didn't find a satisfactory solution for.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The internals are on three boards: The front board is the electronics and the rear two are the transformers. There's a generous amount of wire connecting everything so that you could just pull out, say, the front boards to change the opamps. 

 To change the opamps, you first remove the volume knob and the nut on the volume pot, then the two hex screws holding on the front panel. Then you have to turn it over and remove the 9 front-most screws. It's easiest to do the front-center one last, as the board will then drop, which you can catch. Then you carefully turn it over again and slide it out. If it doesn't slide out because the wires catch, you have to remove the rear panel and push the wires from it through, as they tend to get caught. Note that the voltage regulators are on aluminium blocks, held by two screws each. On the bottom of them they seem to have lots of thermal grease, so things can get a bit messy.

 If you're thinking of (tediously) opamp rolling, the results will be the same as in the Zero DAC, roughly: LT1364: sounds rather "hard" and not musical, as well as running very hot. LM4562: Very "fun" sound with boosted bass and treble. I didn't have OPA627s to try unfortunately. I did manage to fit HDAMs in mine, with wires, leaving them to sit on top of the voltage regulators with a piece of plastic in between. There wasn't much difference between Earth, Sun and Moon in the MKV though. Securing the HDAMs in the unit though I didn't find a satisfactory solution for._

 

Thanx! What a pain in the Azz!


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The internals are on three boards: The front board is the electronics and the rear two are the transformers. There's a generous amount of wire connecting everything so that you could just pull out, say, the front boards to change the opamps. 

 To change the opamps, you first remove the volume knob and the nut on the volume pot, then the two hex screws holding on the front panel. Then you have to turn it over and remove the 9 front-most screws. It's easiest to do the front-center one last, as the board will then drop, which you can catch. Then you carefully turn it over again and slide it out. If it doesn't slide out because the wires catch, you have to remove the rear panel and push the wires from it through, as they tend to get caught. Note that the voltage regulators are on aluminium blocks, held by two screws each. On the bottom of them they seem to have lots of thermal grease, so things can get a bit messy.

 If you're thinking of (tediously) opamp rolling, the results will be the same as in the Zero DAC, roughly: LT1364: sounds rather "hard" and not musical, as well as running very hot. LM4562: Very "fun" sound with boosted bass and treble. I didn't have OPA627s to try unfortunately. I did manage to fit HDAMs in mine, with wires, leaving them to sit on top of the voltage regulators with a piece of plastic in between. There wasn't much difference between Earth, Sun and Moon in the MKV though. Securing the HDAMs in the unit though I didn't find a satisfactory solution for._

 

Did the HDAM's improve the sound to you over the "Stock" amps?


----------



## Kernmac

I bought minivan's Little Dot MKV, and this is my first non-portable amp. I use it with AD900 (35ohms) and ESW9 (42ohms) and it hisses like hell. This is with either sources attached to RCAs or nothing attached except the headphones. I have fixed the problem with a Shure in line volume attenuator. I also use it with my K601s, and is black, dead silent without the attenuator. I also used ferrite core EMI noise suppressors on both the power cable and RCA to source, however they really have very little effect.

 Sound wise, I'm am very happy with the MKV. It opens up the soundstage a little and seems to add some punch and maybe even a bit of clarity/detail. It is not a substantially powerful amp, only marginly more volume than my Corda Move, however it does drive the K601s to another level over the portable Meier (mind you the Porta Move and Corda III are very good amps by comparrison, better than I thought.) I will stick with the MKV for some time, as now that I have the hiss problem under control, it produces a very clean, wide, and impactful sound. I'm still a noob to this game, and I think other noobs should be aware that amps do not give headphones night and day sound improvements (except where the fon is not efficient enough to be driven by an under amped source). Spending $300 dollars on a Headphone and $300 on an amp probably wont give you the same result as $500 on a headphone. Now if you have more than one headphone, then amps become more economical, as the investment can be divided by the number of headphones that will benefit. For me, the MKV serves its pupose well, however maybe I would have been better selling one of my $300 headphones and putting the money toward a $600 SA5000 and amping that with my Porta Move. Well now I will sell my Move and a fon and use that money to help purchase the SA5000 or even AD2000 and use the MKV to power them. Anyone got a MKV and an SA5000 or AD2000?


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did the HDAM's improve the sound to you over the "Stock" amps?_

 

I'd say so. Didn't push it into the territory of the C2C I have now, which was about the same price though.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kernmac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought minivan's Little Dot MKV, and this is my first non-portable amp. I use it with AD900 (35ohms) and ESW9 (42ohms) and it hisses like hell. This is with either sources attached to RCAs or nothing attached except the headphones. I have fixed the problem with a Shure in line volume attenuator. I also use it with my K601s, and is black, dead silent without the attenuator. I also used ferrite core EMI noise suppressors on both the power cable and RCA to source, however they really have very little effect.

 Sound wise, I'm am very happy with the MKV. It opens up the soundstage a little and seems to add some punch and maybe even a bit of clarity/detail. It is not a substantially powerful amp, only marginly more volume than my Corda Move, however it does drive the K601s to another level over the portable Meier (mind you the Porta Move and Corda III are very good amps by comparrison, better than I thought.) I will stick with the MKV for some time, as now that I have the hiss problem under control, it produces a very clean, wide, and impactful sound. I'm still a noob to this game, and I think other noobs should be aware that amps do not give headphones night and day sound improvements (except where the fon is not efficient enough to be driven by an under amped source). Spending $300 dollars on a Headphone and $300 on an amp probably wont give you the same result as $500 on a headphone. Now if you have more than one headphone, then amps become more economical, as the investment can be divided by the number of headphones that will benefit. For me, the MKV serves its pupose well, however maybe I would have been better selling one of my $300 headphones and putting the money toward a $600 SA5000 and amping that with my Porta Move. Well now I will sell my Move and a fon and use that money to help purchase the SA5000 or even AD2000 and use the MKV to power them. Anyone got a MKV and an SA5000 or AD2000?_

 

I have 25 ohm Denon D5000 25 ohm, and no hiss at all. Strange/


----------



## cwell2112

Well, I hate to continue discussing hiss, but I recently got a pair of HD650's which are supposedly "dead silent" with the MKV, yet when I plug them in I hear a noticeable amount of hiss...what gives!?

 Maybe I have a dud MKV (though this seems unlikely), or maybe I'm just really sensitive to background noise.

 Oh, and to further complicate issues, when I pair a 120 Ohm impedance adapter with my 32 Ohm Grados, they go silent, yet when I pair this same adapter with the HD650's, the hiss is lessened, but still present. Again...what gives!?


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cwell2112* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I hate to continue discussing hiss, but I recently got a pair of HD650's which are supposedly "dead silent" with the MKV, yet when I plug them in I hear a noticeable amount of hiss...what gives!?

 Maybe I have a dud MKV (though this seems unlikely), or maybe I'm just really sensitive to background noise.

 Oh, and to further complicate issues, when I pair a 120 Ohm impedance adapter with my 32 Ohm Grados, they go silent, yet when I pair this same adapter with the HD650's, the hiss is lessened, but still present. Again...what gives!?_

 

Hello,
 Did you purchase new? I don't hear ANY Hiss with:

 DT770-80
 Denon D5000 24 ohm
 HD650's

 Where on the Vol POT clock do you hear the hiss?


----------



## cwell2112

Yes, the amp and headphones were both purchased new. I just took some notes, so here's a breakdown of what I'm hearing with each of my three headphones. The adapter is a 120 Ohm impedance adapter included with my MKV. I rate the hiss level on a scale from 0-10, 0 being no hiss, 10 being an absurd amount, as in the device is not functioning properly:

 ALO SR225 (32 Ohm):
 --no adapter, very noticeable hiss, uniform throughout the volume knob, except above 80% where it gets louder (though this is to be expected) -- 4/10
 --with adapter, no noticeable hiss at all, except at very high volumes -- 0/10

 HD515 (120 Ohm)
 --no adapter, very noticeable, same deal as SR225, but slightly quieter -- 3/10
 --with adapter, very, very slightly noticeable, definitely can only hear it when I'm listening for it -- 0.5/10

 HD650 (300 Ohm)
 --no adapter, mildly noticeable hiss -- 2/10
 --with adapter, still there, but a little quieter than the HD515 -- <0.5/10

 I think perhaps my standards for a black background are higher than a lot of other folks.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cwell2112* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, the amp and headphones were both purchased new. I just took some notes, so here's a breakdown of what I'm hearing with each of my three headphones. The adapter is a 120 Ohm impedance adapter included with my MKV. I rate the hiss level on a scale from 0-10, 0 being no hiss, 10 being an absurd amount, as in the device is not functioning properly:

 ALO SR225 (32 Ohm):
 --no adapter, very noticeable hiss, uniform throughout the volume knob, except above 80% where it gets louder (though this is to be expected) -- 4/10
 --with adapter, no noticeable hiss at all, except at very high volumes -- 0/10

 HD515 (120 Ohm)
 --no adapter, very noticeable, same deal as SR225, but slightly quieter -- 3/10
 --with adapter, very, very slightly noticeable, definitely can only hear it when I'm listening for it -- 0.5/10

 HD650 (300 Ohm)
 --no adapter, mildly noticeable hiss -- 2/10
 --with adapter, still there, but a little quieter than the HD515 -- <0.5/10

 I think perhaps my standards for a black background are higher than a lot of other folks._

 

Ahhh, I got a question? Mine has no hiss, and I bought mine new from LD, and guess what? It didn't come with an "anti-hiss" adapter like yours did. Did anybody else's come with an "anti-hiss" adapter?


----------



## cwell2112

When did you buy your amp? I bought mine mid October, 2008, so including the adapter might be a new thing.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cwell2112* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When did you buy your amp? I bought mine mid October, 2008, so including the adapter might be a new thing._

 

Sorry,

Little Dot MK V "Dual-Mono" Headphone Amp Amplifier! - eBay (item 200272759693 end time Nov-14-08 09:20:09 PST)


----------



## oldson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *anadin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am waiting by the front door for Parcelforce to deliver my LD MkV today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

did you ever get the mkv and keces??
 interested to know your views as i am considering upgrading my dac (zero) to the keces.
 i also have the mkv!


----------



## cwell2112

So it's been a couple of weeks since I received my HD650's, and as I've been burning them in, it seems as though the amount of noticeable hiss has reduced slightly. I'm not sure how to explain this, but it's at a point now where I just plug them into the MKV, maybe hear a little hiss if I listen, but I just enjoy the music.

 I'm listening to Steely Dan right now through the DA-151, MKV, and HD650's, and I'm really impressed with how clean and dynamic the setup sounds. Very sophisticated, impressive, and enjoyable to my relatively inexperienced ears.

 EDIT: I have around 75 hours on the HD650's, probably 150-200 on the MKV, and 3-400 on the DA-151


----------



## intoart

The connectors on the back look different than standard RCA. Will a standard RCA cord work for connecting a CD player, or is something unique required?


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The connectors on the back look different than standard RCA. Will a standard RCA cord work for connecting a CD player, or is something unique required?_

 

Standard RCA for the outs, and RCA for the COAX IN.


----------



## gevorg

Is there any hiss with Denon D2000 and D5000? Even if not, its probably not a good match for low impedance headphones?

 The Denons have 25 Ohm impedance and need at least 250mV of output power.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gevorg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there any hiss with Denon D2000 and D5000? Even if not, its probably not a good match for low impedance headphones?

 The Denons have 25 Ohm impedance and need at least 250mV of output power._

 

It drives my D5000's fine. I have no hiss. Even my HD650's do well with it. The problem with the 650's is that you are turned past 12:00 at times and I have had it turned almost all the way to the end of the pot with some low leveled recordings. But even then, there was no hiss or distortion, so there was no trade off to racking the vol pot. It was LOUD and still clean for me.

 I will say at the end of the day though, that I wanted more power from it. It is disconcerting to have to turn the Pot past 12:00 a lot. I do have some Grado GS1000's coming in a week, they may be interesting with it.


----------



## Possede

I'm wondering if anyone has tried this amplifier with the Beyerdynamic DT880s? Would this combination be good?


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Possédé* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm wondering if anyone has tried this amplifier with the Beyerdynamic DT880s? Would this combination be good?_

 

Works well with 770-80's, if that helps. I've listened with it to a lot of Closed cans and two sets of opens. Nice amp.


 .


----------



## Currawong

I don't think the MKV lacks power, just has a low gain setting which could do with being a bit higher.


----------



## umeng2002

Auzen Prelude -> LD mk V -> 50 ohm 595's = no hiss

 great amp


----------



## jacdan

With the DT 770/Pro 80s, I notice slight hiss from the second input in addition to a slight hum from the left channel. Input 1 is clear.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jacdan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With the DT 770/Pro 80s, I notice slight hiss from the second input in addition to a slight hum from the left channel. Input 1 is clear._

 

How high is the volume where you hear the hiss start?

 .


----------



## jacdan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How high is the volume where you hear the hiss start?

 ._

 

Maximum. It's very slight.

 Could be power issues. I want to replace the power strip all my equipment is plugged into and see what that does. The power cord for the MKV is one of those heavy gauge, filtered cords.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jacdan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maximum. It's very slight.

 Could be power issues. I want to replace the power strip all my equipment is plugged into and see what that does. The power cord for the MKV is one of those heavy gauge, filtered cords._

 

Seems a non issue to me.

 .


----------



## jf4828

Computer-->Zero DAC-->LD MKV-->K701 sounds amazing! I was always skeptical about burn in, but the Zero and the K701 sounded much better after quite a few hours on them
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am going to test the LD/K701 against my Azur 840c when I stop being lazy... The DAC section on the 840c was heads and shoulders above the Lavry DA10 I had, so I'm going to A/B against the Zero with the headphone rig to get a better idea of how the DAC stacks up. 

 The headphone output on the zero dac sounds about like my presonus firebox, pretty good but definitely nothing special. The MKV blows both of them out of the water. The bass just sounds so much more realistic and authoritative. I thought the K701's didn't have bass until I experienced the MKV. Trust me when I say that it does not lose detail to bloat either! The rest of the frequency range is excellent as well. 

 Oh, btw I had horrible ground loop issue when using a presonus firebox as the computer source for the MKV. I also had the same issue with my squeeze box analog outs to the MKV. The zero dac completely removed the ground loop issue. I would say the ground loop issue in my case was definitely the fault of the MKV. If I hook up the squeezebox or the firebox up to anything else they have no associated buzz or hiss. The ground loop was upsetting to me, but now that I have a decent DAC it is the darkest amp I own! (BTW, I'm not proposing that the ground loop could not have been traced back to anything else... I have never experienced this issue outside of a car and didn't feel like I should have to play power quality engineer. I had my eye on buying a DAC for the computer rig and didn't want to waste time troubleshooting.. Just providing my first hand experience)

 So long as you have a dedicated DAC or quality source, I can definitely recommend the MKV with the highest praises.


----------



## jf4828

So I just hooked up the Zero-->MKV-->Ety ER4-P's(with S adapter)..... I have never heard such wonderful bass and detail from headphones in my life. This is an amazing combination on good recordings! I'd imagine with time that the detail on poor recordings could become fatiguing. I typically use the ER4-P's at work with the total bithead.... There is no competition!


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jf4828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Computer-->Zero DAC-->LD MKV-->K701 sounds amazing! I was always skeptical about burn in, but the Zero and the K701 sounded much better after quite a few hours on them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am going to test the LD/K701 against my Azur 840c when I stop being lazy... The DAC section on the 840c was heads and shoulders above the Lavry DA10 I had, so I'm going to A/B against the Zero with the headphone rig to get a better idea of how the DAC stacks up. 

 The headphone output on the zero dac sounds about like my presonus firebox, pretty good but definitely nothing special. The MKV blows both of them out of the water. The bass just sounds so much more realistic and authoritative. I thought the K701's didn't have bass until I experienced the MKV. Trust me when I say that it does not lose detail to bloat either! The rest of the frequency range is excellent as well. 

 Oh, btw I had horrible ground loop issue when using a presonus firebox as the computer source for the MKV. I also had the same issue with my squeeze box analog outs to the MKV. The zero dac completely removed the ground loop issue. I would say the ground loop issue in my case was definitely the fault of the MKV. If I hook up the squeezebox or the firebox up to anything else they have no associated buzz or hiss. The ground loop was upsetting to me, but now that I have a decent DAC it is the darkest amp I own! (BTW, I'm not proposing that the ground loop could not have been traced back to anything else... I have never experienced this issue outside of a car and didn't feel like I should have to play power quality engineer. I had my eye on buying a DAC for the computer rig and didn't want to waste time troubleshooting.. Just providing my first hand experience)

 So long as you have a dedicated DAC or quality source, I can definitely recommend the MKV with the highest praises._

 

It is a sweet little amp and built like a tank!

 .


----------



## jf4828

Yeah, build quality is on par or better than my much more expensive gear. I really like the look and feel of it. The volume pot and buttons are very solid and well laid out. The Zero DAC sitting under it looks pitiful in comparison


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jf4828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, build quality is on par or better than my much more expensive gear. I really like the look and feel of it. The volume pot and buttons are very solid and well laid out. The Zero DAC sitting under it looks pitiful in comparison
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've got a Zero too, no comparison.

 .


----------



## jacdan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is a sweet little amp and built like a tank!_

 

Gotta agree. It took me awhile to come around to it but I've finally boxed up my Sony D711 and made the MKV my permanent amp. With the right headphones it really does well.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jacdan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gotta agree. It took me awhile to come around to it but I've finally boxed up my Sony D711 and made the MKV my permanent amp. With the right headphones it really does well._

 


 If you play your Grados as loud as you can stand, where is the dial pointed?

 .


----------



## jacdan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you play your Grados as loud as you can stand, where is the dial pointed?

 ._

 

I don't use Grados with the MKV. It just doesn't sound right. I use the 770s. Fuller sound, more bass. From what I've read on this forum, the Grados are probably better suited for tube amps.

 As far as volume goes, it depends on the source. The volume postition could be at 10 or 11 o'clock for some sources to as far as 2:30 or 3 o'clock for others. Depends on the mastering I guess, with the older CD masters requiring higher volume settings.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jacdan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't use Grados with the MKV. It just doesn't sound right. I use the 770s. Fuller sound, more bass. From what I've read on this forum, the Grados are probably better suited for tube amps.

 As far as volume goes, it depends on the source. The volume postition could be at 10 or 11 o'clock for some sources to as far as 2:30 or 3 o'clock for others. Depends on the mastering I guess, with the older CD masters requiring higher volume settings._

 

All of what you said confirms my experiences. My GS1000's really like my DV 337SE, there is to much brightness and sibilance with the MKV. Just wanted to ask if you had the same experiences I have had, and it's spot on. All my other Canz like the MKV. I was wondering about how much of the volume control you used and it's the same to me.

 Thanx!

 .


----------



## .Sup

What gold knobs are that and where can they be bought Penchum?


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Possédé* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm wondering if anyone has tried this amplifier with the Beyerdynamic DT880s? Would this combination be good?_

 

Asus Essence STX --> MKV --> DT880's here.

 Depends what you want out of the DT880 tbh.
 Good combination indeed as a great SS amp like this one if you want to bring out the potential of the DT880 in terms of it's known super detail. 

 Some people want warmth thus some like tube amps (such as the MKV tube anmp equivalent, the MKIVse). 

 That said, great synergy for detail







 I do feel it leans on the bright side sound wise however with the DT880.
 However it will soften the piecing highs which is good.


----------



## morfic

So the only opamps someone tried in this so far are LT1364 (which he didn't quite like) and LM4562 (LME49720) which e described as "fun" (which i can fully understand as it's a family i always keep coming back to). I will discount the HDAMs if they can't be secured right.
 Not sure a OPA627 would work since the original opamp is dual channel and the 2 he ran are dual channel, unles of course he meant 2xOPA627 on browndog adapters per channel.

 Anyone try this or more yet?


----------



## lordearl

I'm currently using a Shanling PH300 with K701s, with the preamp out into an NAD poweramp -- whilst the K701s sound brilliant, the buzz on speakers is far too loud to be tolerable. Has anyone tried to Little Dot MkV preamp out with a poweramp? How was the speaker background noise?


----------



## mrfloopy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lordearl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_… Has anyone tried to Little Dot MkV preamp out with a poweramp? …_

 

Hi lordearl, the MK V doesn't have preamp out. It does have two inputs, though.


----------



## morfic

I would have to agree about all the positive things i read about the MkV on this thread, but i need to verify for myself that the LME49720 do not make it even better.
 DavidZheZhe is unfortunately dreading a support nightmare if we all come and ask about our favorite opamps, so he is not much help there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Seeing how the LME49710 was "the best" opamp in my portable headphone amp, i can't help but want to know why it wouldn't be the best here too, the opamps are similar enough that it seems to be worth a try.

 See this as a +1 on recommending the MkV to people looking for a solid state amp.
 To all those cranking it up to 100% w/o a source connected: As long as it's quiet with a connected, paused source, stop what you are doing and go enjoy the amp if used properly.

 One happy HD600 + MkV owner.


----------



## tranhieu

I'm having a problem with the 'hiss' thing here. Even at 0 volume, my ad900, hd25-1 II, and pk1 still have some slight hiss, not very distracting though but still audible. When I crank up to 100%, the hiss is completely noticeable and I wonder if it is because of my low impedance headphones.
 My sources are laptop -> emu0404. It is said that the mkV is a decent source loving amp and I dont think the emu0404 is a crappy dac by any means. Besides, the hiss only increases only when I turn the mkV's volume up, the volume of the emu doesnt affect the amount of hiss at all.
 Any suggestion? The impedance adapter is quite expensive for its price at 17 pounds~~


----------



## Velvetvoltage

My new LD MkV and LD DAC_1 should arrive in the next week or two. I'll add my two cents worth here soon as I've scratched together some...


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Velvetvoltage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My new LD MkV and LD DAC_1 should arrive in the next week or two. I'll add my two cents worth here soon as I've scratched together some... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

be careful so the shipping company doesn't charge you for customs


----------



## Velvetvoltage

Not much I can do me thinks...


----------



## Kernmac

An update on my MKV and low ohm headphone hissing. I have stated that with my K601 and now my DT880 the MKV is totally black, no background hum or hiss. With my AD900 (35ohms) it hissed like an angry snake. However I recently purchased a pair of Pro900s (40 ohms) and it is totally black. So the ohms of the headphone is not the only measure of compatability and "hissing" issues with the MKV.

 I would like to add that the Little Dot MKV with both the Pro 900 and DT880 (250 ohm 2005) is a match made in heaven. I can't see me upgrading amps for a long time.


----------



## Adda

I got my MKV last Friday, I have tested it with a 55 Ohm K242HD and there was no hiss what so ever, the same goes for my 600 Ohm K240DF, but that's no surprise.

 This amp sounds wonderful, I think I will be upgrading to the MKVII sometime though, the specs for that amp was posted on the little-tube forum the other day, it looks absolutely crazy!

 Oh poor wallet...


----------



## JaymzN

Going to upgrade from my MKI to a MKV when I save up the money. Looks like it'll be a good choice


----------



## Dogbane

Just bought one to go with my HD650s. Hope I love it. Now all I need is an upgraded CD player (perhaps something from NAD or Cambridge?), and there will be no "up" left!


----------



## realmassy

Just received one to drive my AKG K701. I can compare it only against my old Rega Ear, and I can say that out of the box the MKV wins hands down!! I'll listen during the week end and then I'll post my thoughts.
 Massimiliano


----------



## abellaw

It looks like i am reviving a thread....but how would you rate this amps performance with grados particularly the HF2 and the alo 780s as these are my main headphones??


----------



## Shaynos

Would this amp be a good match to the AKG702's? I've read they are tricky cans to drive.


----------



## lordearl

this amp will be v good for akg - only thing you can't do with this lil gem is use it as a preamp


----------



## Shaynos

Thanks for that, I have been doing some further reading and it seems that it may not be as suitable for low impedence cans, and generates a hiss???? is this true or would it be something else?

 Also I run a separate power amp and avr (as pre) in my system. Would I connect the LDMkv into the headphone jack on my avr? Or do I connect it to the power amp? What input/output do I need to connect it to?

 I'm fairly new to this so just working through to finding a suitable amp within my price range, hence the plethora of questions.


----------



## lordearl

okay well the K701 isn't a normal low impedance headphone...i used the MKV for a while and did not notice a hiss

 the most important thing is to look at where/when/how you will be doing your listening.

 what is your source brand and model (cd player)?


----------



## Shaynos

Okay, that's good news.

 I bought the headphones due to a new addition into the family, and won't be able to listen at any decent volume through my speaker system for quite some time yet.

 My CD player is about 10 yrs old it's an old pioneer which I am thinking of upgrading to either the emotiva ERC-1 or the HK HD990. However, my listening time is broken down to about 20% music, 80% HT. So my focus is on HT listening.


----------



## lordearl

forgive my ignorance, but what is "HT" listening?


----------



## Shaynos

No probs I should have been clearer..Home Theatre, i.e. blu rays - both movies and concerts.


----------



## lordearl

ahh i see - you may need to post a question to the general forum about what amp is best for your needs! The MKV is good for old fashioned 2 channel listening, but I reckon you may be able to find something that is more suited your needs for sure!


----------



## Shaynos

Will do, thanks.


----------



## Dolman

Hi guys, (hope it's ok to bump a sorta-old thread)


 I'm about to buy a MK V and have some questions. I've already done some research but all this info can make my head SPIN after reading for a few hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Curren't equipment:*
 Denon AH-D2000 Headphones
 Headroom "total bithead" headphone amp

 I plan on listening to music through my computer, and my iPod.

 For the iPod, this should work:
Amazon.com: Cables To Go 4-Feet RCA Stereo to Dock Connector Cable for iPod: Electronics
 =======================
*For the computer: whats the best solution? I just have an onboard soundcard, and going out the 1/8" jack seems like it wouldn't be the best solution. (Can you go out USB, or...?)
*
 =======================

 Thanks for any help!


----------



## Dolman

On a similar note: I've skimmed most of this thread and has anyone out there found a good impedance adapter (~75ohm) that is *1/4"* and not 1/8"?


----------



## Big Mother Goose

Do the Audio GD OPA's Sun, Moon and, Earth work in this ?


----------



## mitchb

My MkV has a ground hum in the right side if I use inputs 1 but has a ground hum on ther left side if using input 2. I like the sound of this amp but the ground hum, although not very loud, is enough to make me use another amp. If I could cure the ground issue then this amp would be perfect. Any advice or help would be appreciated.


----------



## Neil27

The MKV looks like a great amp, but I was wondering if anyone could let me know their experience of this amp with high impedance phones such as DT880 600ohm's as I am looking for a good solidstate amp to go with them. Can it drive these well, or is it worth spending a bit more?

 Thanks.


----------



## Currawong

I'd say it doesn't have enough gain for them. Depending on your source you might find yourself turning the volume up to maximum quite a lot.


----------



## Radical_53

After reading this review I had to get an MK V myself. I was lucky to find a used unit which got here last week and I've been toying around with it since then.
 I haven't been too lucky so far and couldn't solve some of the problems that occured to me, not even after reading the whole thread.
 As I'm using some low impedance, 35 ohm Ultrasone phones I had to get an impedance adaptor to get rid of the constant hiss the amp produced. With an additional 120 ohms, this problem went away.
 Two problems that still exist though seem to be related to my dedicated source which is a PC, to be more exact an Auzen Forte 7.1 sound card.
 The first thing is that I can hear the mouse movement or the HDDs spinning up as soon as the amp is connected to the PC. The volume of this sound is annoying and doesn't change with any volume setting I can adjust, neither on the PC nor on the volume knob of the amp. I do not have this problem when I connect the phones directly to the card or use a different amp (a Meier Headsix in my case). Both are dead silent and give an absolutely "black" ground level.
 The second problem is gain. So far I haven't been able to use the pure, un-amped line out of the card as the amp doesn't deliver enough gain to do so. Only when I use the built-in headphone amp of the card I can use the MK V to listen at a decent level.
 So far I tried different interconnects between amp and card, snap-on ferrite cores, different power cables and power outlets.
 All inputs the card has are already disabled, muted and set to "zero" volume. No other cables are connected to it but the one lead leading to the amp or the headphones, depending on what I'm using. 
 I also tried to move the USB devices around to see if there was a difference and I made sure nothing wireless would contribute to this kind of noise. When I turn off the PC the noise is gone completely, as soon as I turn it on the noise is back.

 Is there anything I could use to filter the input and to increase the gain setting?


----------



## EddieE

I feel really bad about this as I'm the one who sold you this amp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Really sorry it's not working out. 

 The problems (mouse moving giving odd noises) happens on my work computer when I plug phones straight into the hp out. The sound card's heapdhone out is crap and it's also getting interference from the computer itself is my guess.

 At home I don't have these issues as I use a DAC between the computer and amp, have you tried using one with it?

 EDIT: There are some inexpensive options like the AUNE dac and some others can be picked up used for the same sort of price in headfi classified.


----------



## Radical_53

You certainly don't have to feel bad about this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You sold me the amp at a great price and I'm sure it's not defective in any way. So that's what I wanted to have, a revealing and powerful amp. I'll just have to find a way to "fix" the ugly things it reveals or make them go away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The funny thing about the headphone out of the sound card is that I don't get any intereference there, at all, when I plug in the headphones directly or use the Meier amp. 
 I had intereference there before I muted/deactivated the mic in of the card but even then this intereference was much more quiet than with the Little Dot.
 I don't have an external DAC as I don't use any mobile players and planned to only listen to music, movies or games on my PC.
 To me the question really is why this amp picks up all kinds of noise the other two devices can't "see" and if there's a chance to get rid of it without sacrificing the sound quality.
 The hiss was annoying as the amp was rated to be suitable for these phones and certainly isn't without the adaptor, but this is something different and I hope it can be solved.


----------



## EddieE

Thanks Radical 53,

 You say you use the headphone out to the amp from the computer - maybe double amplifying to this extent shows up interference that was too quiet to hear on the portable amp or the headphone out itself? Just guessing here, I'm no expert.

 Could you perhaps borrow a DAC from someone local to see if it would solve the problem? It will give you a lineout signal from USB or SPDIF so it would be impossible (I think) for mouse movements and internal noise to come through to the amp.

 Might be worth a go at least to exclude it from your investigation.

 I have to say personally, adding a DAC to my set up brought a huge improvement to the sound quality. It's certainly something to try.


----------



## Radical_53

That's the question, why isn't it audible with the two other configurations even if I use the same "listening volume" or the same output volume of the card.
 They all use the same type of connection also so I can't use the output itself as an excuse.
 I would love to use the un-amped line out from the card but the amp has not enough gain to use it. It's even worse as the background/intereference noise is even more annoying there due to the lower listening volume possible.
 An external DAC with optical input might solve the issue but I could sell the card then anyhow as its "better quality" components woulnd't be used then at all anymore.

 I'm no expert in this but it's hard to understand why I can't hear any of the intereference with the two "less powerful" combinations. Not even at max volume of the card there's a faint hiss or noise from the system, no intereference or any PC-like sound even when both the card and the small Meier amp are turned up all the way to max.
 I even get this intereference with the Little Dot when the card's output is muted! Always the same kind of sound (depending on PC activity) but it stays at one volume no matter what I do, turn up/down the amp or the card. Just when one of these two is turned off it goes away


----------



## TabooPc

Just got this amp new yesterday! This review hits the nail on the head about its details!

 I was shocked at how much bass was improved. Grados benefited from this amp more than expected.

 Great buy!


 Beware: Audiophilechina.com is a unauthorized middle man from little dot, buy directly from little dot and your package will be faster.


----------



## EddieE

Radical 53

 I've heard dfkt say before that (before he got the arrow) the only portable amp he had tried that didn't hiss with extremely sensitive phones was the head six, which is an interesting bit of trivia but I don't think that is the route of the problem. I could be wrong, but it doesn't fit.

 The sound of the HDD drive moving and the mouse movements seem unrelated to amp or headphones and very much to do with the sound card. Yeah it's a puzzle why the headsix did not suffer the same, or the headphones on their own. Maybe these more powerful amps are just more sensitive to such things? I don't know.

 But it absolutely will be cured by a DAC; there is no conceivable way I can imagine of that these interferences could be there with a DAC.

 One way or another you need to get a clean line in signal into that amp, even if that isn't the issue you are facing, you won't get the best out of the amp until you do.

 When I first got that amp I was using the hp out on my S9, and it actually sounded fantastic and I didn't get any hiss or noise, but I remember when I first involved a DAC in the chain, it was like someone had just pulled cotton wool out of my ears. The increase in clarity was one of the biggest single advancements of my audio journey to date.

 EDIT: Hold on I just had a thought... what is the noise like? Could it be ground loop? If it's a laptop try pulling the power out and see if it stops...


----------



## Radical_53

It's a desktop PC, so yes when I pull the cord the noise is gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 How could I describe it, kind of a "screaching" sound? I can provoke this with the other two combinations also. If I remove the electric tape around the PCI bracket of the card I can hear it with my phones, if I don't mute / deactive / set volume to zero the inputs (mic and mic fp) I can hear it with the Meier.
 I haven't found the solution yet to silence the Little Dot. What I thought was strange is that this noise doesn't change in tone or volume no matter what I change on one of my devices. To me it would have been more logical if it did change somehow, for example depending on whether I use the amped headphone out on the card or the unamped line out. 
 A DAC would most certainly solve the problem with background noise, yes, but I'm afraid I would also loose most of the features I used this card for (5.1 to 2.0 downsampling for positional audio for example or hardware accelerated audio). 
 Sadly I don't know anyone who could borrow me a nice DAC with optical inputs to try this out.


----------



## Gomoo

Did anybody test the MK V with DT 770/250?
 I'm interested if these two will be a good combination.


----------



## Radical_53

Even though I hadn't found a solution to the noise problem I thought about rolling opamps. Thought, I had to take a look. Strangely I found a temporary solution to the problem this way:

 Can someone explain to me why the intereference and noise is compeletely gone when I pull the PCB out of its case on this amp?
 When I close it again the intereference comes back. I also get some sort of hum as soon as I touch the volume knob, it's silent again when I let go of it.







 PS: I think I just found the solution. There was a small grounding cable in the back of the amp, just one wire with a ring on its end. As soon as I take this off the case and isolate it the noise goes away even when the case is closed. I'm curious if it's needed for something.


----------



## EddieE

Well hey, if it works fine without it, it works fine without it! Glad it sorted itself out in the end.


----------



## Radical_53

My thoughts exactly! It works just fine now without the cable so I won't look back too soon. I might want to sort it out somewhen, certainly not in the near future.

 Anyhow I still opened the amp up again today yet this time with something different in mind. I still had one of these fine pieces lying around and today the second one came in through the mail:











 Both are OPA637 BP and work wonderfully in this amp. I already liked it in its original state but it love it equipped with these. I read this term somewhere over here and it hits the nail on the head, "effortless". It's just a breeze to listen to the amp now, very detailled and exact reproduction yet nothing painfully shrill or "in your face". 
 Powerful, precise and very easy to listen too. The experience now was definitely worth the work and the money involved


----------



## Hellenback

Where are the op-amps you are referring to in the picture and are they socket-ed or do they require soldering?


----------



## Radical_53

They're completely socketed, you only need a good set of pliers to get them out (an IC puller preferably).
 The opamps are the two "towers" with double 8-pin "chips" you see in the picture. The amp originally only used one of these 8dip "stereo" opamp, the OPA637 I'm using is a mono design and thus needs two units to do the work. I like their sound and somehow I thought it was a nice touch to take a further step on the "dual mono" path in a way


----------



## spookygonk

Hm, thinking about one of these amps or a Matrix M-Stage (or the cheaper Audio-GD Sparrow) for my first desktop SS amp. I have Senn HD580/600 & AKG K701 headphones. Is the MKV still a good buy these days?


----------



## Frank I

I haven't heard the V but currawong liked the Audio GD C2C much better. I can tell you the Matrix M Stage has brought the 701 to another level. I also have the Shure 840 and Denon 1001 and all work so well with the M Stage. The adjustable gain is a plus and so easy to cahnge as the switches are under the amp and a snap. Very dood amp and a steal at it's price.


----------



## spookygonk

Looks like the Matrix M-Stage is the one to god for. Thanks.


----------



## bflatfinesse

Penchum,
   
  Your review has convinced yet another head-fier to purchase this amp.  I just ordered it yesterday, and can't wait for it to arrive!  I really appreciate your review and hope that the amp lives up to my expectations.
   
  Thanks again for your review!


----------



## dynoforce

G'day mates,
   
  I am looking into my 1st headphone rig and really like what I've read about the LD MKV thus far.
   
  I am hoping to use it with either ATH-A700 (102 dB/mW at 1 kHz/64 ohms) or ATH-AD700 (98 dB/mW at 1 kHz/32 ohms).
   
  I am thinking the more efficient & higher impedance ATH-A700 could be driven "better" by the LD MKV though I really don't know what I am talking about.
   
  Any advice is greatly appreciated.
   
  Cheers,
   
  Gunn Ooi


----------



## JaymzN

I'd just like to say, I recently purchased a MkV. Listening chain is in my sig.
   
  At approx 50 hours burn-in, not only is it absolutely gorgeous, but it makes me realize just how good Penchum's original review was. I refuse to believe it is actually going to get much better with more burn in but time will certainly tell.


----------



## skrivefeil

Nice work, Radical!
   
  I think you had the exact same problem as I'm experiencing with my LittleDot DAC_II (the DAC with integrated head amp).
  Will try that some day soon, fingers crossed.


----------



## derbigpr

Guys I just got this amp, and I have a very low volume buzzing noise, but only when inputs from my Asus D2X soundcard are connected. I dont have any other source I could try atm, but when I unplug the RCA's, amp is completely silent, even on full volume.  Also, the buzzing goes away when PC turns off, and it changes in frequency a couple of time when the PC is booting up.  The buzz is identical on both my HD650's, HD558's and HD438's, so it has nothing to do with impedance, and its audible even when volume control is turned completely down. It increases slightly as the volume knob is turned to max, but its still very silent. However, its apparent enough to be annoying when listening to music, especially on lower volumes.
   
  Is it possible that D2X soundcard is not isolated / protected enough from PC noise, and it actually transmits noise trough the amp to my headphones?  Because I cant hear that buzzing when i connect the headphones directly to the soundcard...


----------



## Radical_53

I had the same problem when I was using the amp without a resistor plug or when I plugged my headphones into the soundcard directly. As I don't have a way to properly shield the card there's nothing to be done about it.
  If you don't need a very powerful PC you might want to try to find some components that are somewhat more "quiet" but I haven't really found a cure yet, at least not for the combination of sensitive audio gear being used with a PC.


----------



## derbigpr

Quote: 





radical_53 said:


> I had the same problem when I was using the amp without a resistor plug or when I plugged my headphones into the soundcard directly. As I don't have a way to properly shield the card there's nothing to be done about it.
> If you don't need a very powerful PC you might want to try to find some components that are somewhat more "quiet" but I haven't really found a cure yet, at least not for the combination of sensitive audio gear being used with a PC.


 


  I was thinking of getting another sound card or DAC, but i really like D2X because of its "all-roundness". Thats why I want another sound card, specifically Asus Xonar ST.  Apparently, that card IS shielded against noise, since its made for hi-fi use, unlike D2X which is made for gaming/home cinema.
   
  Specs from Asus:
   
  "*EMI-free analog output path*
 EMI shielding seals all analog output signals perfectly from noise, offering distortion-free audio enjoyment

*Independent power for analog signals *
 Draw additional power from MOLEX ensures the power-sensitive analog signals treated with the cleanest power source

*Hyper-Grounding circuitry design *
 Utilizing multi-layer PCB design to separate audio from noise "


----------



## Radical_53

Well, on my card (Auzen X-Fi HTHD) the sound changed when I switched OPAMPs. The more sensitive it was the louder this sound got. Different mainboards or PSUs didn't help, switching off some of the energy savers did though (not a valid option for me).
  I'd seriously doubt a different card would help much on its own. Some people say it helps to move the soundcard as far away from the graphics card as possible but to me it seems as if the noise came in through the bus connection. Can't do much about that of course other than going back to PCI instead of PCIe.


----------



## derbigpr

Quote: 





radical_53 said:


> Well, on my card (Auzen X-Fi HTHD) the sound changed when I switched OPAMPs. The more sensitive it was the louder this sound got. Different mainboards or PSUs didn't help, switching off some of the energy savers did though (not a valid option for me).
> I'd seriously doubt a different card would help much on its own. Some people say it helps to move the soundcard as far away from the graphics card as possible but to me it seems as if the noise came in through the bus connection. Can't do much about that of course other than going back to PCI instead of PCIe.


 


  My soundcard is already as far away from graphics card as possible, but its not EMI shielded.  Also, if its the PCIe doing this, thats good news, because the soundcard I'm planning to buy (Asus Xonar ST) is a PCI card. I'll give it a try, dont have anything to lose, SQ will improve at least.


----------



## Radical_53

Let us know how it works out. Sound cards have always been giving me the most trouble out of all PC components.
  Older X-Fi cards had problems with PCI latency and bandwidth, the newer cards can get could in PCIe noise coming from the graphics card. Not an easy choice


----------



## derbigpr

Quote: 





radical_53 said:


> PS: I think I just found the solution. There was a small grounding cable in the back of the amp, just one wire with a ring on its end. As soon as I take this off the case and isolate it the noise goes away even when the case is closed. I'm curious if it's needed for something.


 


   
   
  Any luck finding out what this cable with a ring on the end does?
   
  I just took my Mk5 back plate off, and I saw that little wire "hooked" onto a tip of the screw.  The wire goes from power socket plug, precisely, from the top middle "metal" tip (2 in the bottom, one in the top) in the power socket, if you know what I mean.
   
  I put the amp back together, and as you experienced, there is no buzzing, humming, noise or any kind of interference whatsoever.  So thats a good thing.  What worries me though is that this little wire is related to power supply of the amp.  What if its important? Some kind of grounding cable or something....


----------



## Radical_53

Well, that's just what it is  An additional grounding wire. It gives a higher level of safety (as any plug with 3 pins) but it isn't exactly needed (as far as I know  ).


----------



## derbigpr

Quote: 





radical_53 said:


> Well, that's just what it is  An additional grounding wire. It gives a higher level of safety (as any plug with 3 pins) but it isn't exactly needed (as far as I know  ).


 


  Hah...dont want my amp or headphones to get fried or something...      I'll ask on little dot forum, maybe they will know if its safe to keep it like this or not.  I definitely like the sound more now, without the constant buzzing.


----------



## Currawong

Just use a 2-pin power plug instead of a 3-pin one. You have a ground loop which is causing the buzzing. You could also try changing power sockets, eg, plugging your computer and LD MKV into the same power board.


----------



## derbigpr

Quote: 





currawong said:


> Just use a 2-pin power plug instead of a 3-pin one. You have a ground loop which is causing the buzzing. You could also try changing power sockets, eg, plugging your computer and LD MKV into the same power board.


 


   
  I am using a 2 pin power plug already.
  The one like on picture underneath, if thats what you meant.   I tried plugging Mk5 into various power outlets, but nothing helped. Even when my PC and amp are connected to the exact same power board, it still was buzzing.  The only thing that helped was isolating this grounding cable.  I will go to a local electronics store and get myself a ground loop isolator and see if that helps.


----------



## Radical_53

Take a look at the plug on the left. It has three pins. Disconnecting the small wire inside the amp does the same as isolating the middle pin of that plug. It's just an additonal layer of security.


----------



## derbigpr

Quote: 





radical_53 said:


> Take a look at the plug on the left. It has three pins. Disconnecting the small wire inside the amp does the same as isolating the middle pin of that plug. It's just an additonal layer of security.


 


  Yea i guess so.  I just hope its safe to keep it like this. Still waiting for an answer from Little Dot.


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





derbigpr said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Ahh, that explains much -- you're not in a country that uses US power plugs. Your power plug is grounded, the outer grooves containing what would be the ground pin on US plugs. You don't have any choice but to use grounded cables, unlike many of us.


----------



## derbigpr

Quote: 





currawong said:


> Ahh, that explains much -- you're not in a country that uses US power plugs. Your power plug is grounded, the outer grooves containing what would be the ground pin on US plugs. You don't have any choice but to use grounded cables, unlike many of us.


 


  So its fine if I have the grounding wire in the amp isolated?  I mean, if had it like this for a few days, nothing happened, so I guess I'll keep it like this. I kinda like it without any buzzing.


----------



## cactus_farmer

Could it drive an HE-6 loudly from a 2V source without clipping?


----------



## Adda

Quote: 





cactus_farmer said:


> Could it drive an HE-6 loudly from a 2V source without clipping?


 


  Probably not, the 600 Ohm 88dB K240DF's sound sharp out of the mkV at louder volumes, I'm sure the HE-6's will too.


----------



## lukecruise

nice review!


----------



## Labbetuss

Does anyone here know what the output impedance is on the headphone output? There is generally very little information regarding this on the producers website and on the web....
   
  I've sent an email to the company regarding this, but after reading about this here on Head-Fi I suspect that they will not answer this question.... Have anyone here gotten any answer or made any measurements themselves?


----------



## viking59

hi Penchum,
  do you  tried to listen both  mrk V and IV , together as a combo pre amp (IV) and amp (V).
  i'm shure u did.. 
  which settings for both potentiometers ?


----------



## MiRaCL

Can somebody weigh their Mk V ? I know the specs say 3.5kg's, but i need the exact weight. Thanks.


----------



## CommanerKeen

If anyone could help me...currently looking to upgrade from the amp on my Essence STX and for 200$,found a MKIII and a MKV. Currently with DT990 600ohm,what would be my best bet?


----------



## vroum

I have a MKIII as am preamp in a MKV as an amp. I enjoy my setup!


----------



## yblad

radical_53 said:


> Even though I hadn't found a solution to the noise problem I thought about rolling opamps. Thought, I had to take a look. Strangely I found a temporary solution to the problem this way:
> 
> Can someone explain to me why the intereference and noise is compeletely gone when I pull the PCB out of its case on this amp?
> When I close it again the intereference comes back. I also get some sort of hum as soon as I touch the volume knob, it's silent again when I let go of it.
> ...


 
  
 Oh it's nothing important, it just stops you from killing yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's a grounding cable for the metal chassis. If the case goes live due to a short that cable will cause the current to go through it rather than you. Do not under any circumtances play with that cable unless you independantly ground the chassis. The humming you're experiencing is a groud loop, which is why it's effected by playing with the grouding cable. It's often caused by devices sharing a ground wire, for example if your amp and source are connected to the same sockets. There are ways to get around it but disconnecting that cable is one way I would never recommend to anyone. Just google ground loop and have a read.
  
 As a general rule; if there's a wire it is needed for something. Why would the company waste money on putting it there otherwise?
  
 Also, don't change the op-amps. In general op-amp "rolling" is a lot of rubbish anyway. But more specifically little dot have said, after being asked about "rolling", that the implementation is so finely tuned to the op-amps they have used that any other would cause the device to malfuntion. If you love the sound of distortion changing the op-amps is the way to go. This is actually the case in 9/10 times changing an op-amp. Unless you are a fully trained EE who knows how to re-wire the entire circuit to implement the new op-amp correctly you should never change an op-amp. Different op-amps have very different requirements and the sonic changes most people hear after changing them isn't a different "flavour" it's a correctly operating circuit beng compared to the new op-amp being tortured and failing to operate correctly.


----------



## yblad

radical_53 said:


> Well, that's just what it is  An additional grounding wire. It gives a higher level of safety (as any plug with 3 pins) but it isn't exactly needed (as far as I know  ).


 
  
 It does depend to a degree on where you are due to voltage differences. In the USA you run low voltage so you don't even have a ground pin in your sockets. If your sockets have 3 pins you are running a lethal voltage and you need that ground wire. It's certainly not worth risking killing yourself for the sake of some humming, especially when it's caused by a well known and easy to fix cause.
  
 To be honest I think the reason the US doesn't have a ground is more to do with unfortunate decisions long ago when people didn't care about saftey. 120V could still kill you. But i'm sure glad we have an earth on our 240V devices.
  
 Anyway, the important thing is that little dot decided that ground cable needs to be there it needs to be there. They will know that it can cause a ground loop (it's very well known to the point that a lot of radio sets are non-grounded) and have made the call that it is worth risking humming on thier outputs for the safety that grounding gives.


----------



## Radical_53

Well, I'm no electrician but as far as I know the additional cable is just that, an additional cable (for security reasons, yes). There's a grounding wire already. Not all countries have 3-wire sockets and house wirings so some devices come with a 2-point plug, some have the additional security contact. That's, as far as I know, the reason for this noise.
  
 Of course it's better to use the contact but I don't see why I would *need* to use it. I can take off the wire inside the case or I can isolate/tape the contact at the wall plug, both solutions work.
 I had to do the same to my subwoofer, for example, as my amp only has a "normal" plug with two contacts whilst the subwoofer has 3. Of course, not recommended, but sometimes it's the only solution.


----------



## Radical_53

yblad said:


> It does depend to a degree on where you are due to voltage differences. In the USA you run low voltage so you don't even have a ground pin in your sockets. If your sockets have 3 pins you are running a lethal voltage and you need that ground wire. It's certainly not worth risking killing yourself for the sake of some humming, especially when it's caused by a well known and easy to fix cause.


 
  Volts don't kill, amps do. As you said, the solution is simple. It seems like we'd both be using a different "simple" solution though  
  
 I'm living in a newly build house with very clean electricity, still the difference between 2-pin and 3-pin sockets makes it impossible to get rid of the hum without evening the field. You'd either have to make every device 3-pin, with an additional grounding for example, or "cut" some of the (internationally very few) 3-pin devices down to 2-pin.


----------



## yblad

radical_53 said:


> Well, I'm no electrician but as far as I know the additional cable is just that, an additional cable (for security reasons, yes). There's a grounding wire already. Not all countries have 3-wire sockets and house wirings so some devices come with a 2-point plug, some have the additional security contact. That's, as far as I know, the reason for this noise.
> 
> Of course it's better to use the contact but I don't see why I would *need* to use it. I can take off the wire inside the case or I can isolate/tape the contact at the wall plug, both solutions work.
> I had to do the same to my subwoofer, for example, as my amp only has a "normal" plug with two contacts whilst the subwoofer has 3. Of course, not recommended, but sometimes it's the only solution.


 
 Both ways work to fix your humming, and both ways work to make the device potentially unsafe. You don't need to use it any more than you need to turn the oven off when you leave the house or you need to wear a seatbelt. It's entirely your personal choice provided no one else is ever going to touch the device. I just wanted to make sure you know the dangers of removing it.

  
 Be aware though, if someone else does touch it and gets hurt because you disconnected that wire you could find yourself liable to civil and/or criminal charges. It's not illegal to self service an electronic device for personal use but it is if any other person is using it. To the point that if I want to bring my laptop into the lab to work on I have to get it PAT tested just in case a colleague touches it. So make sure you don't go lending it out.
  


radical_53 said:


> Volts don't kill, amps do. As you said, the solution is simple. It seems like we'd both be using a different "simple" solution though
> 
> I'm living in a newly build house with very clean electricity, still the difference between 2-pin and 3-pin sockets makes it impossible to get rid of the hum without evening the field. You'd either have to make every device 3-pin, with an additional grounding for example, or "cut" some of the (internationally very few) 3-pin devices down to 2-pin.


 
 V is proportional to I in a system with a constant impedance. Meaning when you connect yourself to a 240V mains you get around twice the current as with a 120V. So although current is the worst part of the lethality, extra voltage = extra current and therefore extra voltage is exactly as deadly as extra current. The impedance of your body is constant across both situations so this holds true.

  
 On top of that, it' actually it's a combination of the voltage and current and AC frequency. They all cause damage for different reasons. So even if current didn't get doubled on our 240V supplies it would still be more deadly.

  
 It sounds like you have a bit of a wiring nightmare. So glad I only have to worry about one type of plug/socket.


----------



## Radical_53

Not exactly a nightmare, just "international design differences", so to say. Local standard is 3-pins, afaik "we" even invented that 3-pin Schuko plug. But, as not every device uses it, problems are foreseeable.
 Luckily it's only a handful of audio devices that react to this. As I already sold the amp, the subwoofer is my only device left with a "modded" plug. As it comes with a wooden case, the risk of a lethal stroke of electricity is fairly small. 
  
 I've tried several things already to get rid of the problem before I took the third pin out of the equation. Different wall plugs were the first thing. There's nothing coming in from an antenna or any other device, just the fact that the sub is connected to the amp and both use different types of plugs.
 The same thing happened with the headphone amp, it's connected to my PC and both are using different types of plugs.
 Wall outlets didn't help, I tried different power strips, even master/slave ones, without any success. Different cables, orientation of cables (yes, some manufacturers have this in their FAQs to cure the problem), nothing.


----------



## yblad

radical_53 said:


> Not exactly a nightmare, just "international design differences", so to say. Local standard is 3-pins, afaik "we" even invented that 3-pin Schuko plug. But, as not every device uses it, problems are foreseeable.
> Luckily it's only a handful of audio devices that react to this. As I already sold the amp, the subwoofer is my only device left with a "modded" plug. As it comes with a wooden case, the risk of a lethal stroke of electricity is fairly small.
> 
> I've tried several things already to get rid of the problem before I took the third pin out of the equation. Different wall plugs were the first thing. There's nothing coming in from an antenna or any other device, just the fact that the sub is connected to the amp and both use different types of plugs.
> ...


 
  
 You'll be fine with a casing made of wood they're already isolated by thier low conductivity. Unless you run 100,000+ V through them, in which case you have bigger things to worry about!
 It can be an absolute nightmare to solve. I've been lucky so far with ground loops. Maybe my house is particularly well wired. Or maybe I just got lucky with exactly how the wiring works out


----------



## CADCAM

Don't know if anyone monitors this thread but if so I am looking to purchase a LD MKV, if anyone has one or knows someone who does I would be interested. I'd like it to be in very good conition if possible. I purchased a LDMKIII new a little over a year ago and really enjoy it.
  
  I just thought I'd try here before purchasing one on "FeeBay"


----------



## florin5000

Hello, I have a Beyerdynamic DT 880 PRO 250 ohms with Little Dot MK5. Can you please recomend me a good DAC to use for this combination ?


----------



## florin5000

Hello,
  
 I have a pair of Beyerdynamic DT880 PRO 250 ohms. I used them with the combo FIIO E07K(DAC)+FIIO E09K(AMP) and it was fabulous... when I introduced E09K the sound was at least with 2 classes better (bass, soundstage, highs, etc).
 I sold my FiiO combo and I bought FiiO E18 as I saw from reviews that is a better DAC even than E17 witch is better than E07K. Also for amplification I bough a Little Dot MK V solid state...
 So now I am using FiiO E18 as DAC and Little DOT MK V as AMP and I am not happy with the sound on DT 880 PRO... It was so much better with FIIO E07K(DAC)+FIIO E09K(AMP)...
 I mean Little DOT MK V amps the sound but I dont think adds quality, just volume booster... I even believe the sound is better if I use only Fiio E18 as DAC+AMP...
  
 Can you please advise me on this ?
  
 Thx


----------



## Radical_53

Well, that' what it's supposed to do. "Normally", you'd only want to add some "color" through the choice of the headphones themselves. No coloration from the source, or the amp.


----------



## umeng2002

Old thread from the dead,
  
    This AMP is very neutral and precise. It's not supposed to color the sound in anyway. If you have junk source, you'll get louder junk. If you have an excellent source, you'll get excellent sound. I you're use to an old setup and use this and don't like the sound, you just learned that you liked the colored sound of your previous amp.
  
    Since I use this for gaming, movies, and music, I like the nature of the amp. Something too warm and smooth wouldn't be good for gaming or some genre's of music. Something too bright would hurt your ears after extensive listening sessions.


----------



## eggyhustles

Just inherited one of these 

Going to be used on my desk. Will these work well with the JVC HARX900's? If not, anything good around $150?


----------



## bflatfinesse

eggyhustles said:


> Just inherited one of these
> 
> Going to be used on my desk. Will these work well with the JVC HARX900's? If not, anything good around $150?



Looks like the impedance of those headphones is 64ohms. It will handle those no problem.


----------



## umeng2002 (Sep 9, 2022)

Mine recently died, last year actually, after replacing the pot (Alps pots are great but not impervious to over a decade of riding the volume), which didn't work out so well due to my crappy de-soldering skills. The PCB quality of Little Dot products are suspect in my opinion.

Prior to that, I had to replace the transistors because I accidentally shorted one when operating it out of the case. When I was in there, I re-capped it with caps that were lower series resistance. It sounded really great after that. But, as I mentioned before, in 2021, I damaged the PCB taking the old pot out. I fixed it as best I could, but it damaged the board enough to cause another short in the power supply section after a day of operation, which damaged the PCB in the power supply area.

In the end, I retired it instead of getting a custom PCB made. It's a very simple design.

The main weakness is that it only accepts single-ended inputs. So, most DACs will send it lower voltage.

In fact, I replaced the MKV with an S.M.S.L. SH-9. My Little Dot DAC_1 is still rock'n, though. And the DAC sounds WAY better because the SH-9 accepts balanced inputs. So I can finally use the balanced output of the DAC_1, which increases the voltage output.

The SH-9 clarity and separation blows the MKV away, but again, I'm using proper balanced output now from the DAC_1. Honestly, my only complaint about the move is that the SH-9 is a bit "dryer" than the MKV.

I think this is mainly due to the DAC_1 sending lower voltage over the single-ended outputs. The sound stage gets narrower and more muddled when sending single-ended output to the SH-9 from the DAC_1.

So, again the only weakness of the MKV is that is only accepts single-ended inputs. It had a great run for me from 2009 to 2021.


----------



## eggyhustles

How is this compared to something like the Topping L30?


----------

